# Ohio West Central Shroom Report, Pics, & Location



## xrandog

Post your sightings, pics and locations here! Happy Hunting!!


----------



## xrandog

Need the night time temp to raise..looks like @ 10-14 days in miami county


----------



## cm shrooms

@ Xrandog Good Name! Hopefully will find one, that All can Post to, and will be in Order instead of Jumping Around! Take Care! Good Luck On Your Hunts! Stay Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## xrandog

5Days of rain...high in the 60's...lows in the 50's....'shroom time


----------



## morelmaster_01

Yes it is.... forcast looks awesome!!! Nuthing in the cable ohio( champagne county)


----------



## fbm821

went out on friday not a sighting yet but next week its on athens ohio


----------



## bucksfan21

guys ive been doing this for 2 years now and what are the best trees to look around and any other places i might find them


----------



## cabinfever43130

Tulip popular is a good tree to find them near. I've heard elm also.


----------



## morelmaster_01

My hot spots are along rr tracks and around dead or dieing hard wood trees like elm and oak ect.... Many have there opinions tho..


----------



## xrandog

We are taking a pre-survey tomorrow morning in our woods. Looking for freshly shedding elms, etc. Then letting it alone until the rain's done.


----------



## shroomdoggiedog

Found 1 black today just poked thru the leaves.


----------



## quickdraw832

Did a survey of my spots this afternoon in central Ohio, ground was nice with moisture and warm. Ground temp is still low. A little veg growth, ramps were 4 - 5" high. With temps raising this week and rain forecasted, it should be a lot better in 5 - 10 days!  What's everybody else think?


----------



## quickdraw832

Shroom dog - If you would not mind sharing some general info: did it have any size to it? How did your area look for veg growth? With trying to judge morel growth pattern for Ohio, what part of the state where you searching (ie. south, east, west, central, etc.)?


----------



## shroomdoggiedog

Quickdraw SE Ohio and maybe a inch tall had to get on my hands and knees to see it.It was just poking thru the leaves.Anyone know how to post pics on here now?


----------



## xrandog

How to insert photos in a forum topic or topic reply?
First you need to upload the images online on a site like photobucket, flickr, google picasa and so on. After your images are done uploading, copy the link of the image you want to insert first and go back to the topic/reply. Now click on the little image icon from the menu, past the link in the “Image URL” field and click on the “Apply Image” button. You should see the image link wrapped in the necessary tags. Repeat until you are done inserting photos. After you are done writhing your topic/reply content click “Submit” and you will see the image displayed in your replay/topic.

This is what the site says. I found last year photobucket wooks.

How to insert videos in a forum topic or topic reply?
First you need to upload the video online on a site like Dailymotion, LiveLeak, Megavideo, Metacafe, Vimeo and YouTube. After your video is done uploading, copy the link it and go back to the topic/reply. Now click on the little YouTube icon from the menu, past the link in the “Online Video URL” field and click on the “Apply Link” button. You should see the video link wrapped in the necessary tags. After you are done writhing your topic/reply content click “Submit” and you will see the video displayed in your replay/topic.


----------



## bryan

Went out for a walk 2 days ago in Champaign county. To early but it wont be long,by next weekend it should be going good.


----------



## thunter

Im looking forward to getting out there this week. Good to see the shrooms are finally waking up in southern ohio.
Just a test image to see if Im ok on downloading images.

"&gt;


----------



## bucksfan21

Thanks guys for the help I live in Logan Ohio and I don't have a lot of places to go or know so when do you think they might start growing and how warm should the soil be


----------



## bryan

Wont be long bucksfan21, sounds like southern Ohio will be good this week, most say 50 degrees soil temp, just depends.


----------



## oldshroomer

with the rain forecast for this week here in central ohio all the shroomers here are dreaming of full bags!! I see the eager beavers cars out parked along the roadsides checking out their favorite spots. After the rains of this week,(if we get em?!), it'll be a good time to start your searches. with day and night temps. right (60/50) and ground temps(50+). Should be time to grab your bag and get walkin!!


----------



## goldpanninjerm

Those pics look kinda familiar is that Dundee falls if it is I'm not to far from there


----------



## thunter

No goldpanin, that's directly behind a couple of deer stands I hunt out of on private property, Hocking co.
There's another small waterfall there too, out of picture....pretty cool spot, it's a big "bowl" area at head of a 5+ mile long holler...has ledge all the way around it, some spots it's 50 ft. straight down from lip. Not a good shroomin woods, but a great little scenic area.

[/url]
Just want to jump in for a shower every time I see it :mrgreen:


----------



## goldpanninjerm

That looks like a nice area to take the kids hiking and the scenic value thanks for the cool pics


----------



## oldshroomer

Well kids! It's drying up here in south central Ohiooooo! Uh Oh! We need some rain here, Rain Gods Pleeeeze come bless us with your presents and let 'er rip!! Doesn't look like any one in Ohio got the rain they were predicting. Need some rain!!


----------



## shroomerman

timbuk2 If you don't mind .. How did you change your Profile Picture ???


----------



## oldshroomer

Shroomer, honestly, I can't remember!? If the administrator is out there listening, hopefully they can tells us. I tried to change mine and can't figure it out!!


----------



## oldshroomer

the one I have up now was from my original sign up!!


----------



## buckeyebowman

They've predicting 50% chance of rain the past 2 days, and we got the other 50%. Not a drop! It's amazing how crispy the woods got with just a short spurt of nice weather. Still a little early for up here I think, but you never know when the first are going to pop. If I get a chance tomorrow I'm going lookig again. Maybe check some low spots with more moisture.


----------



## ant

shroomer you use gravitar to change pics.


----------



## oldshroomer

buckeyebowman, save your energy if you're up here in central Oh.. I went for a walk along the creek bottoms today... nothing happening. not that I expected anything to be up, I just love getting out in the spring woods and it was too nice a day not to go out. May be tough going if we don't get rain!!

Ant, How do I access the garvitar??


----------



## shroomerman

thanks for the answer's :wink:


----------



## buckeyebowman

timbuk2, I'm even further north than that. I'm in Mahoning County near Youngstown. It's been so warm lately that I'm starting to get antsy. But last time in the woods, Sunday, none of the usual "indicators" was visible. No may apples have popped up yet, ferns are still laying flat, no wisteria in bloom, in fact no wild flowers in bloom at all yet. I think we need some of that rain we've been promised. Then again, Friday and Saturday nights the temps are supposed to drop back around freezing again, so that will knock things back another peg.


----------



## cm shrooms

Went out for a walk here in Greene Co. Little more green in the woods. No finds of fungus! Didn’t find any May Apples. Is dry here in Greene Co. and Need A Lot More Good Soaking Rains! Pray Everyone else is getting some rains! Can send some of the Rains to to Greene Co.! lol. Sure Need Good Ground Soaking Rains Bad! For now, just watching the board and Finds. Is kinda hard to keep up with all the New Topics, Such as Where finding them, what kind they are, Pictures and Location, would help a lot to a lot of folks, if we All could agree on a Name, and Post Under that Topic and would be in Order, so won’t be jumping around from topic to topic to find out what is going on in Ohio. Any Suggestions?! Just a Thought, Or is this Topic that Everyone will use to Post to?
@All Pray you are finding some in your areas! Good Luck On Your Hunts! Stay Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## xeniabadboy610

Well hello Cindy I'm from Greene county too I been checking my spots as well and still nothing ground is pretty solid I was really hopeing for the rain and still am let me know if you find any in Greene and ill do the same 80% chance thur


----------



## xeniabadboy610

You can look me up on face book by steven Xeniabadboy wisecup


----------



## shroomerman

Hey timbuk2 .. at the top of this page you'll see a " tab " F.A.Q. there's a link to the Gravatar .. you'll have to create an account .. but after creating the account . i loaded a picture came back to this site .. the picture was there .. pretty easy :-D


----------



## fishingmandan22

Have not been out yet here in SW Ohio but seems things are closer to the right conditions now. Has any one found any yet? Rain coming this after noon so that should speed things up.


----------



## tpedersen

Nothing in Tuscarawas county, I checked all my spots (Bolivar,Dover,Stonecreek, Port washington) yet! we need rain.
I think the turkey could be eating them all too...


----------



## fishingmandan22

I look in Warren, Greene and Butler counties the most.


----------



## ant

Xenia you related to George Wtsecup?


----------



## oldshroomer

Shroomerman, thanks for the info.

buckeyebowman, looks like you'll get more rain up there then us here in central ohio. Rain just passed thru, but nothing fell to the ground. i watch the weather radar at Weather.gov. it has the current radar pics.
Still at least a week or so out from getting any finds and that's only if we get some rain. i hope it doesn't turn out to be another year like the last one!! It's drying up pretty fast around here!! Are other areas of the state is getting some rain?


----------



## ant

Well me and Scott took a little stroll through the timber today.No morels found.The woods wer surprisingly moist.Mayapples about 3 inches,Triliam not yet in bloom,and Ramps just starting.If we get good rain here around Xenia it will be mid next week to get some full bags.As a side note we got skunked fishing also.Great day in the outdoors though.</span>


----------



## stealth-shroomer

Resist temptation need rain, and a little time, I would say next mid next week if we get rain in central oh.


----------



## sciotoguy

@ ant was you fishing for crappie?


----------



## ant

White bass run is just geting going at CC.Sciotoguy.


----------



## scott c

Did find the precursors though, scarlet cup, an immature to say the least "how did you see that Scott", gyromitra and a flush of devil's uns soon to be mailed to Dr.Tom Volk for a research project he is starting, the fishing was more disappointing. LOL.


----------



## cm shrooms

@xeniabadboy610 Will do. Have another Friend in Xenia area as well. Woods deff. need the rain. Got some Rain yesterday. Today has been rainning pretty study. Let Me know what you see in Greene Co. and Thanks!
@Ant &amp; Scott C. glad you got to get out. Least you seen may apples. I needed to travel a bit more into the woods, to one location that I see when the May Apples are up, but didn't make it that far. It was way to Dry, so didn't waist my energy getting to that location. Glad to here is looking good over in your area. Hopefully the Rains will bring the Morels out! And we have an All Day Ground Soaking Rain! Going to try a walk tomorrow, just to see how things look here. Will probably give you a ring tomorrow. Also, Talked to Julie! Her Spirit is Awesome! Keeping Her in My Prayers!
@ All-Pray you are getting some good rains as well, and things are looking better for you! Good Luck on your hunts! Stay Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## ant

well we got a nice soaking rain.


----------



## thunter

Well it's a start. Didn't find as many babies as I'd hoped, spotted a half dozen or so. Today was just a warm up for whats to come, but a nice walk in the woods, none the less.
Bring on the rain!....

[/url]

[url=http://s1124.photobucket.com/user/thunter85/media/shrooms%202013/Picture1097_zps975ba3b4.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## shroomerman

Nice thanks for the Pic's Thunter :wink:


----------



## xeniabadboy610

Where I hint ground is nice and soft now may apples starting to pop up anywhere from 2-5 in so I think if we get some sun we may be in there


----------



## bryan

Nice t hunter. what county u in again? Been raining for 2 days here in Champaign county, hope they start soon here, havent seen any yet in my hunts this year.


----------



## denise

thunter Awsome nice finds there! We got rain here today. I found one the other day but posted it under another topic. Won't be long and they will be up good.


----------



## morelmaster_01

thats awesome getting pumped after all this rain in urbana OH.. NICE FIND


----------



## stealth-shroomer

Does anyone know how to change profile pic?


----------



## shroomer1968

washington county dry dry dry but going out tommorow was out 2 days ago and nothing but crappie fishing was good


----------



## thunter

Thanks....I was in Hocking Co. today. Marked &amp; covered what i found. 
It won't be til end of next week before they have any size to em....weather permitting.


----------



## shroomerman

Hey ""STEALTH-SHROOMER"" at the top of this page you’ll see a ” tab ” F.A.Q. there’s a link to the Gravatar .. you’ll have to create an account .. but after creating the account . i loaded a picture came back to this site .. the picture was there .. pretty easy


----------



## oldshroomer

Central ohio report, went out today amongst the rain drops to check on my half frees spots, they're usually the early risers around here. not a one, but with the much needed rains of today and yesterday, looks promising for 6 to 8 days out!
Still a little early here, better to be early then late!!


----------



## puffball 33

@timbuk2 when you say central Ohio where do you mean i live in morrow /Marion co was just wondering what co. You where in?


----------



## oldshroomer

Hey Puffball, I'm in the southern part of Franklin county and I hunt further south in northern edges of Pickaway county.
Speaking of puff balls, did anyone know that those are edible? The other that is pretty tasty is Draid's saddles. I watch for both of those thru the season to eat as well as wild plants, nettles, thistle, garlic mustard, leaks, all are good edibles and more!! be a week or better for you up there before you see morels, is what I'm thinking...


----------



## quickdraw832

Went out yesterday the woods looked good, but no shroom yet. The rain today will help, if we keep the warm temps it should be anytime. I heard some grays were found around the Circleville area!


----------



## bigcatriverrunner

I am going out in Vinton county tomorrow. Has anyone found anything down that way? I am from Coshocton county and its not quite time here yet. Went here this evening, woods was greening up nice but no may apples yet and ramps are up but still pretty small.


----------



## lidspinner

I love garlic mustard and nettles.....we go out every year and catch fish then cook it foil with garlic mustard and nettles.....best flavored fish of all time.


----------



## newtoohio

Went out today after work for the first time in 3 years moved to ohio and really didnt have any private land to hunt on till this year have a couple hundred acres now to cover all to my self now but didn't find any sign though. Lots of old fence lines with 20-30ft trees growning up through them and lots of dead undergrowth along them as well as lots of big wood with a nice thick mixture of dead ground cover. Did see some of the biggest toad stools i have ever seen though so there coming up around here just no morels yet. Miami Co


----------



## puffball 33

@timbuk2 yea i was thinking the same thing i also hunt around plain city ohio i will try there next weekend and yes i did know that you could eat puffballs i remember going out with my grandfather squirrel hunting picking them up and taking them back home and eating them..

Well wish you the best of luck this year and god bless


----------



## bryan

Went out again here in Champaign county, very wet, may apples are up, no morels, very slow start to the season here, to cold. :evil:


----------



## ant

Just hold on its coming.


----------



## cbus82

I am fairly new to hunting morels. Do you guys think the season will run into mid May since it really hasn't even started yet, weather permitting?


----------



## morelmaster_01

same here BrYaN iv looked in cable ohio and none 
yet bit will be very soo (champaign county)


----------



## stealth-shroomer

I am only 30 but this is how I rember mushroom season starting when I was just a youngster hunting the mighty morels with my even mighter grampa snuffy, love you and miss you, first shrooms always for you! I have learned that trying to predict how long the completely unpredictable morel season will last well that statement speaks for its self. What I know for sure is you have to look in order to find, happy hunting all....


----------



## bryan

Hope so, not used to waiting so long to find blacks :-?


----------



## thunter

Speaking for S. Central OH....don't expect any weight to those sacks til the end of next week, it will all be good after that :lol: 
Should be frying some up by now.


----------



## fishingmandan22

Hey went out an hour and found two snakeheads today. really fresh looking and small. Warren Co


----------



## mickshroom

This is bs . Im ready to go. Now if it will just get above freezing ,maybe we can find something


----------



## mickshroom

cbus82 the season always runs until the first week of may sometimes longer


----------



## oldshroomer

Obviously this season is getting off to a late start. Haven't heard from anyone down south finding any yet.. Or maybe I should ask! HEY! Has anyone down southern Ohio got any finds yet!!
late start or not, I'm guessing it'll be a good year with the all the winter precip. and the recent rains we've gotten...hope so?!
Might go on woods walk Sat./Sun., but not looking to find anything, just love getting out! maybe pick some early greens....


----------



## tpedersen

Found sone devils urn today, it shouldnt. Be long now


----------



## buckeyebrett

Nice, KSU!!! Congats.


----------



## huntinguy

Does anyone know if taking a trip to perry/wayne state forest in the next week would be a waste of time and gas? I live in cardington/morrow county. I hunt in seneca, crawford, morrow , and delaware county and nothing!!!


----------



## keo6600

I live in the Delaware/Union county area. Has anyone found any morels in these areas yet? I plan to go out this week.


----------



## bblogna

Looked around in stark county didn't find any.


----------



## bryan

Not even gonna look for a couple more days here in Champaign county (west central ohio) nice and wet but to chilly, this week coming up looks good.


----------



## shroomer1968

was out yesterday went to two honey holes nothing just not rdy yet may apples just starting to pop southeastern ohio


----------



## high def

I agree BrYaN, I got a few honey holes to check in Clark and Champaign. Im ready!!


----------



## shroomerman

I can hear them Calling my name Pick Me Shroomer Man Pick Me .. Mmmmm :lol: lmbo


----------



## bryan

Couldn't resist going out today here in Champaign county, was a bust though, may apples are up, trillium, trout lily's. Guess a few more days.


----------



## oldshroomer

has anyone in southern Ohio found any yet? Still waiting up here in central state!


----------



## shroomerman

BrYaN ~ If you want someone to hunt with let me know I'm here in Urbana .. I'm not Crazy or a Trespasser !! I just love hunting/Eating Morel's


----------



## mooseshroomer

found a nickel size in fayette county


----------



## oldshroomer

Ticks are out! won't be long now!!


----------



## cbus82

I looked for a little bit in hocking county with no luck. Did see some fiddleheads though and also had a couple ticks on me. Hopefully we are getting close, especially with reports slowly rolling in.


----------



## morelmaster_01

found a false morel while i was out today may apples comeing up wont be long at all.... hope it dont get cold this comeing weekend like they are saying


----------



## bearmoge7

Hunted for four hours this morning near Lucasville and found nothing. A little early and a little dry


----------



## high def

I hunted for a couple of hours today. No luck. I use a dryer sheet tied to my belt loop to keep the ticks off me, mouthwash rubbed on your skin works the same also. Those 2 things work good, to keep ticks off you.


----------



## cotty

Found two blacks this moring and five very small greys in Fairfield county woods lookin real good out this way, next week should be good for yellows and horse tails, limited to where I can look till tomorrow hopefully, trucks broke down with a bad fuel pump. Will post pics when I figure out how to


----------



## cotty




----------



## cotty

]


----------



## bryan

@shroomerman i dont have much private land to look on but usually do really good here in this county, you have an private area's? or u hunt public also?


----------



## shroomerman

@ BrYaN I had some woods I hunted for years.. about 5 years ago they sold it, now the new owners don't allow anyone on there land .. Bummer :-? Now I usually walk the bike path and the parks or tag along with a friend .. Usually get enough to fry up a mess or two .. Glad my wife doesn't like them !!


----------



## bryan

@ shroomerman there is always Kiser Lake which im one mile from, had some real nice finds there in the past years. :lol:


----------



## rsbowhunt

Hows about Athens area? I'm in Cbus and heading to Athens this weekend.


----------



## shroomerman

BrYaN I'll try the lake, never had much luck in the past.. anything from me having to work or the woods being trampled to death before I could get to it .. lol


----------



## thunter

Checked out an early spot this afternoon and was pleasantly surprised. Had this spot all to myself for years, but for the last few, someone else has been getting there ahead of me, so I didn't expect to see much of anything. 
Best part is we covered about twice what we picked and we'll get back there Friday to harvest those and then some,.... hopefully.  
Headed off to another woods tomorrow to hit some of my fav. spots that are usually good to us. I liked what I was seeing out there today. I'm thinking this week will be good and next week better.  

[/url]

[url=http://s1124.photobucket.com/user/thunter85/media/shrooms%202013/Picture1335_zps859c4c4f.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## shroomingb

One small black in Butler County...


----------



## oldshroomer

Nice finds T, you in southern Ohio ? I'm in central Oh. still waiting !!


----------



## thunter

Hocking Co. today. Saw someone posted a find in fairfield, so it will be happening soon. The woods are about a week behind. That's not a bad thing though, I'll take that over it warming up too early every time.
It's about to get good.


----------



## oldshroomer

yes, I think you're right, kind of a slow start, but looks like shaping up to be good year!


----------



## oneup

I'm in Delaware Co and been out the last 2 days and still nothing, I'll be out again tomorrow and heading to the Coshocton/ Muskingum Co area thurs to check a few places that always produce. I'll let ya know


----------



## xrandog

thunter, what's the county you're finding them in?


----------



## benny

Saw one small yellow that had just came up yesterday, 4-15-2013, in Licking County.


----------



## alanabadana

I haven't found any so far in Hamilton or Clermont counties. Has anyone else?


----------



## thunter

@Xrandog....S. Fairfield / Hocking


----------



## cbus82

thunter:

I was looking on public land close to that area in higher elevations. I am farily new to this so do you or anyone else know for that matter if lower or higher elevations are better early in the season?


----------



## shroomhntr77

got 15 blacks yesterday in licking county


----------



## xrandog

Thanks for the locations....hocking, fairfield, licking counties are pretty much parallel to montgomery, miami counties in western ohio..just rained..think I better go check a little later this afternoon


----------



## thunter

Today's haul. Little over a pound. Some were what we had marked from last thurs. and were at least 3x as big. Nice to see em getting some size. Moisture isn't too bad out there, but this rain is going to help a bunch. 
South Central is getting good.
 

[/url]

[url=http://s1124.photobucket.com/user/thunter85/media/shrooms%202013/Picture1346_zpsfbbb981d.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## shroomerman

Nice Thunter .. Hope to have some luck of my own in the morning :wink:


----------



## oldshroomer

nice going T, I came across several today here in central Ohio. Too small to pick, but " I'll be back!!"


----------



## buckeyebowman

Had chance to get out for about 3 hours in MAHONING Cty. this afternoon. Looked high on hillsides and looked low in a creek bottom. No sightings yet. Amazing how some parts of the woods are looking pretty lush, and some areas still look barren! It just occured to me that I didn't see a single may apple today! I guess that means it's still too early up here. I know a place that was loaded with them last year. If I can get out tomorrow I'm going to have a look around there and see what's what.


----------



## mike86

I went out with my Dad on sunday(april 14th) and he found 7 balck sponge, I found nothing! We where
in Montgomery county Ohio.


----------



## bigcatriverrunner

Nice haul THUNTER!! Waiting for my own find but not yet.


----------



## chuck d

Found Fairfield and hocking county.


----------



## fowlwispereryates

I have a theory on elevation. Warm air rises and the higher the elevation the better with it being closer to the sun. And the top of the hills see the sun light first. I found three blacks yesterday at the top of hill under a stand of poplar. Southern Ashland cnty.


----------



## pbwv

Your right hilltops warm up first. I always find my first blacks on hilltops and as the season progresses i work my way to the bottom 1 lvl at a time. :wink:


----------



## cbus82

Thanks for the elevation information. I've been eyeballing a spot that has some hills rolling through it that I will check out today or tomorrow.


----------



## dubbishbudder

Went out yesterday, April 15th. Coshocton Co. Found 25 blacks, some small a few larger. Definitely looking better day by day. Had a good rain last night, supposed to be warmer today and tomorrow. All signs are pointing towards a good season.


----------



## pbwv

dubbish I have some family in coshocton Oh. Lots of good shroom country up there. Have you been to the AEP area south of you its great shroomitat i find hundreds of shrooms there every year!! and when the shrooms r slow you can always bass fish there are hundreds of strip mine lakes there.


----------



## dirtbikemommie

I was out in warren county last night (Lebanon/Monroe area) and didnt find anything. i also looked down in Hillsboro on Sunday and didnt find anything. although, friend of mine did find some down around Peebles, Ohio. gonna head out tomorrow and look again. last year this woods produced a ton!


----------



## pbwv

The AEP area has been changed to recreation land. its 60k acres of woods and lakes you can visit there website and print a permit that lasts all year. also you can camp there for free in the designated sites. many hiking trails and easily accesed areas.


----------



## dubbishbudder

I have been in the AEP area this year. Those are usually my main spots to go. Its only a en minute drive from my house so that makes it really nice. Problem is that it is a public area so you tend to run in to people from time to time, and every good shroom hunter hates to see other people in the woods. LOL. But I usually do really well there. The strip mine ponds are great for bass and crappie. Also very quite and peaceful back in those areas. i would say another week or so and the yellows and greys will be coming up in abundance. Lets all keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## huntinguy

First time loading picture hope it works. Hey just found these next to a pine tree there's about 60. does anyone might know what they are never seen before. Crawford county


----------



## thunter

Hit a spot today that has been good to us in years past, it's usually a week behind other places I hunt. Not much going on there yet. 
Found these and left some smaller....


----------



## timtheshroomdogg

Went out today in south licking and founf 5 grays about 3in tall


----------



## huntininohio1105

It seems we're going to be following the same pattern as Georgia this year. They are coming up super small!! Hate to miss them. These were found in Ross County this morning under a big ash tree.


----------



## shroomin8r

Spent 2 hours in the woods this afternoon in Stark County. Nothing yet, but woods are looking good.


----------



## buckwheat67

im down in bremen, right in the middle of lancaster newlex and logan, and i havent found any yet. Anybody find any around this region let me know!


----------



## buckwheat67

im going out tonight so if find any pics will be uploaded!:wink:


----------



## bucksfan21

Hey buckwheat lets hook up and go together I have some properties down your way we can go on and you can take me to some of yours let me no ok and we can switch numbers I'm in between Logan and lancaster


----------



## adogg23

Couple little Grey's found in Vinton county!!! A couple more days and we will be Rollin!!!


----------



## ctucker0209

Looking for new locations in stark county ohio. I use to go to this one park and find quite a bit but someone bought the land in the woods and its no tresspassing now. Just looking for new places to go now. If anyone could help my husband and I out with some places or if anyone wants to go looking together let me know


----------



## morelseeker

Blacks are still being found in Kentucky.


----------



## shroomerman

found some grey's today they're just starting to come on in Champaign Co.


----------



## chuck d




----------



## ohio_morelmadness

found 6 blacks today in belmont county.......its gonna pop anytime now


----------



## buckeyebrett

Well, the time for the SEO trip is here. Im a little concerned with the slow start and all, but these things gotta be planned ahead so it is what it is. I get the feeling I'll be back down the folllowing weekend. Anyone having any luck in the Athens, Morgan, Noble County areas? At the least, I'll be drinkin beer around a fire with good folks.


----------



## cbass27

Went out last night in Preble County and found nothing.


----------



## timtheshroomdogg

went out this morning in perry county and found 70 all together nice grays came home with 20 left the rest to grow alittle


----------



## bryan

Found under a dozen small greys here in champaign county today. Left them to get bigger.


----------



## keo6600

I went out today in southern delaware county. No luck yet. Mayapples just starting to come up. Next week maybe produce some. In the past, I found the most in the beginning of May so things happen a little later here I think. If anyone has luck in S delaware county please post. Thanks.


----------



## cambridgezowie

Hello everyone,New to board had to sing up lol! Im going out tonight in Guernsey county to look will let you know what I find.Anyhow I have been dying to ask fellow Shroomers what are your thoughts on using a vacum sealer to preserve Shrooms. Straight from ground to bag?


----------



## pbwv

Freeze them if they r still wet or they will rot.


----------



## hugh

I saw another 9 tiny ones in Columbus. 6 were around ash trees that have been dead for 2 years. It's nice to know ash can produce for a little while after the ash borer kills them


----------



## bryan

Nice Hugh. Found my first greys and blacks today here in Champaign county.


----------



## cbus82

hugh

What side of town are you finding them on? Have you looked north of columbus yet?

I have only been hunting on the east side and have had no luck.


----------



## hugh

I've seen small yellows on both the north and east sides of columbus. They are very, very small so far, so I only found them by tracking down the right trees (recently dead large elm and ash) and sitting and staring for a long while.


----------



## adogg23

Found 14 Grey's and two Black's in Jackson Ohio today.


----------



## cbus82

Thanks Hugh. Thats good to know. This is my third year and I am getting a little better at hunting but, I still have a long ways to go. I keep mixing up my trees because the bark looks similar to me. I have other things I look for too but I need more practice. Also, those darn walnuts are driving me crazy. I keep thinking I see a morel from a distance and its not.


----------



## oneup

I was out in southern delaware co today and didn't find anything. Nothing in coshocton co yet either


----------



## huntinguy

Hey hugh, have you been to any of the metro parks on the north or east side of columbus. My five year old wants to go really bad but he's not that good walking thru the woods yet, I tried . Any suggestion's would be greatly appreciated. I'd like to have a little hunting buddy. Thanks


----------



## shroomfever

Found 12 grays tonight in Ross County, was only out for about half an hour, seems like they are starting to pop good.


----------



## hugh

Huntinguy: I don't hunt in metro parks. The rangers pounce on you as soon as you even step off the trail, especially at Sharon Woods. There are morels in there, but it's not worth it to me to have to dodge rangers. In town I stick to public parks, but most of the hunting I do is in state parks outside of columbus


----------



## huntinguy

Hugh, thanks for the info. Really appreciate the heads up. My boy really likes the last picture, he says it's pretty . He's funny he keeps asking why doesn't everybody have pictures. I told him give it a week or so and everybody might. Happy huntin everybody.


----------



## shroomerjohn

nothing found yet - buddy has been out twice this week. hoping to get out this weekend to see what may have popped


----------



## shroomer1968

found 8 small greys very small was still dry but been raining all night now if temp dont drop to low it well be on southeastern ohio


----------



## shroomer1968

washington morgan and noble county


----------



## 1shroomtheory

Holmes County . found a few very very tiny greys. just happy to have first find for year under my belt. Got my eyes programed.


----------



## fbm821

22 mid size grays i found today in the rain athens ohio


----------



## rumpleforeskin

went to Mohican SP last evening. one Devils Urn and 2 false. That was all.


----------



## shroomerjohn

great to hear in Portage -- in Summit county so hoping be here soon


----------



## lilmer1

https://picasaweb.google.com/110716231897873256267/April192013#5868648595719159634
Does anyone know if these are edible or what they are?


----------



## chuck d

How do you post pics off a iPhone? Pictures have already been uploaded to photobucket.


----------



## lilmer1

Nvm they are ink cap mushrooms. Definitely not edible. Darn!


----------



## thunter

todays finds....

[/url]

[url=http://s1124.photobucket.com/user/thunter85/media/shrooms%202013/Picture1350_zps8b4be062.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## cbus82

Has anyone hunted at Deer Creek state park?


----------



## bigcatriverrunner

Anyone finding many in coshocton county?

Have only found 1 in 8 trips. That was three days ago, and i am heading back to where i left it to grow tomorrow. Hopefully it will be bigger and have buddies with him!! 

How cold does it need to be to "ruin" the ones that are up?


----------



## rsbowhunt

Got totally soaked this morning but found 35 grays/ a few yellows all ranging from 2''-4'' in Athens. Walked my butt off but it was worth it. 4 grays found by a giant Ash and the rest were around a big elm that started dying two years ago. All WAY up high. I live in Dublin and I really want to head back out tomorrow morning around here (gas killed me driving to Athens) I dont really have private property to hunt on. If anybody has any suggestions on where to try or to meet up, hit me up. Got the fever now!!


----------



## hugh

i'm still seeing lots of tiny babies but none big enough to pick. It should be great in a week or so.


----------



## morelseeker

Glad to see it's underway. Going down to south western Oh. and northern Ky. this weekend. Mostly to hunt new territories. I know I can go to my old spots but I love new adventures. I do the same thing everywhere. I have plenty of spots and am finding new range yearly. Just having some good kind of fun.


----------



## quickdraw832

Finally got the monkey off my back this evening! Been looking hard for 2 weeks to try to find some blacks, but had no luck. Still no blacks, but was able to find 9 small grays (1/2 to 2") tall. West of Columbus. I covered them to let them grow, hopefully as big as a oak tree!

Question for you: With the weather changing tonight, lower temps and possible freeze Saturday night. Will they continue to grow? Will a freeze hurt there growth after it warms back up? If the conditions stay good how long would they grow for?


----------



## imfubar

yes they will keep growing and with conditions like this they could go 2 weeks but if it gets over 60 then they may lose a few days. If it stays wet it will help as well


----------



## jim33

Wow nice job guys! Thanks for the pictures! I still haven't saw anything up here in Hardin County. Any day now I suppose


----------



## jd guernsey county

I found greys yesterday. My first this season. East facing wooded hillside near a downed old cherry tree.


----------



## sleuth

Just moved to Clinton county, Ohio last April and bought a small farm of 20 acres. Went out and hunted for the first time this morning for about an hour. Didn't find anything, but then, I'm not sure where to look here yet. My farm is flat as a pancake so I'm not sure if that helps or hurts.


----------



## sciotoguy

Just testing if I know how to post a picture


----------



## 902nd

@sleuth do you have any woods? old apple trees is where i got greys on my land. Even check apple trees before mowing around them if they are in yard or edge of mowing area in yard.


----------



## sciotoguy




----------



## 902nd

@sciotoguy - nice yellow - i like them big shrooms fried up and made into and sandwich


----------



## sciotoguy

yummy indeed. found it in a yard under a apple tree the rest were mowed up.. Looked like some one mowed over a cardboard box, but it was chunks of dead shrooms everywhere. Frowny face


----------



## 902nd

yep always check them apple trees before mowing


----------



## delawareshroomer

Sorry just found this site and must say great to hear and share with fellow enthusiasts. On Tuesday and Wednesday of this week found 50 blacks ranging from 1.5in to 5in in Vinton Co. Was the first time my family involved,and both wife and 5yr old son found on own after a few of my finds. Was good time and now back in Delaware Co. Where just moved and no spots per say. Have looked in state park early this week but haven't been out since returning home. Has anyone had any luck in Delaware area? Wife has pics on her phone, will try to have her upload when gets home.


----------



## abryson75

kimbolton, ohio ~ been out 5 times. still at a count of 0


----------



## bryan

Champaign county, picked 6 greys and 3 blacks, left others to mature some. Lots of ramps out here!!!


----------



## thunter

Pretty good day today, hit some of my fav. spots and found 4 lbs. worth of blacks. 
A few half-free's, so they ought to be starting to show up in good #'s later on in week. 

[/url]

[url=http://s1124.photobucket.com/user/thunter85/media/shrooms%202013/Picture1355_zps36930990.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## bucksfan21

Nice find where did you find these what county


----------



## thunter

Hocking Co.
This week ought to be good. Not going to get too warm. I'm thinking that will be good for the shrooms. Not seeing any half-free's / Tulips to speak of yet. I like that


----------



## srashley

I found 2 blacks Monday and 10 blacks Thursday way up in the northwest corner of the state in Fulton County. They are just starting here in my earliest spot. If the cold doesn't set things back they should start taking off soon.


----------



## bucksfan21

Just went out here in fairfield county and found 12 greys in 20 min but all were the size of a dime so I covered them and left them to grow i will go back around the middle of the week a thunter we should hook up and go together I have 3 properties I can hunt on that our huge just let me know


----------



## hugh

I did find some very nice blacks today, but like bucksfan21, I'm still only seeing very tiny greys so far. they just aren't budging in this cool weather


----------



## bucksfan21

What county Hugh are you hunting


----------



## hugh

Franklin and Fairfield so far


----------



## bryan

//i.imgur.com/Ge3emhY.jpg[/IMG][/url] 

My big haul from today in Champaign county.lmao!!!!!


----------



## bryan

Had to p ick a few but had to leave few behind as they are just to small, but there were thousands of ramps there!


----------



## cotty

I have found, 42 blacks and 18 Grays all in the last week, ranging from microscopic almost with the Grays to 4 inches with the blacks in Fairfield county, its going to be a good year this cold dont seem to be bothering anything found some very fresh ones this morning, ive already doubled what I found last year and just started finding them 3 or four days ago, season total so far is at 60!!


----------



## bucksfan21

Where at in fairfield I live in lancaster Hugh we should get together and go I have 3 large properties I can go on.


----------



## bluetick352

I am in summit co me and my fiance are kinda new to hunting i was gest kinda looking for some help and tips so we can finely find find some thanks


----------



## bucksfan21

Blue tick I'm new to this as well been hunting for 2years now 1 thing I do is take a picture of them to keep in my memory bank and once you find the first then they will pop out to you look around dead or dying ash elm and tulip poplar trees and clost to creeks I found 12 greys tonight only about a dime size so left them to grow


----------



## bluetick352

Thanks for the tips I am going try tomorrow


----------



## fishingmandan22

found twenty half free’s this morning, also saw some baby greys.


----------



## imfubar

NW Tennessee, harvested 7 days after found and they were already 3-6 days old with the exception of the bowl which were new finds. I picked them cause I can't make it back there for 2 more weeks and not worth the risk and I was giving them away to the property owner for being so kind to let me hunt his land.

[/url] 

[url=http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g458/imfubar247/IMAG0077.jpg][img][/url]


----------



## imfubar

Opps, that's NE


----------



## shroomohio

Am back to phio after 11 tear absence. Will come to greene county this week to see mom and family. Ant shrromers need a hunt companion, let me know. Will likely come om wednesday. Raised in greene county. All family still in area.


----------



## paugustine1223

Going out today in greene county, Mom has an old apple orchard, going to check there first. Hope i have some luck this year, last year only found 2 greys.


----------



## delawareshroomer

Should have good luck with that apple orchard. As stated found 50 blacks in Vinton Co. earlier this week and would say 20 of them came from a section with 3-5 apple trees although they were still blooming that sat on a small hill. Hope you have success.


----------



## hugh

we're still finding a lot of very little ones in franklin co. but none of any real size yet. It's still unusually cool here this spring, and that frost this weekend didn't help move them along. This one in the photo is growing right out of the side of an ash tree:


----------



## rshroomer

Hey, nice pictures.


----------



## skully

Great find and pic, Hugh!


----------



## rshroomer

new to this site been out twice with bro found approx. 125 between us all black se ohio


----------



## bucksfan21

Well guys I'm excited I found 6 greys about 3 to 4 inches tall and I found 6 blacks today my first time finding them and still waiting on about 20 or 25 dime size greys to grow


----------



## cbus82

Bucksfan21, where were you hunting?


----------



## bluetick352

I whent out for a few hours today in the stow Cuyahoga falls area did not find enything don't know if I am doing it wrong or gest a little to early hope for beter results this week


----------



## bucksfan21

In fairfield county I need some hunting buddies i got a lot of property to hunt and no one to hunt with


----------



## oldshroomer

Hey bucksfan, where bouts in fairfield


----------



## bigcatriverrunner

The blacks seemed to elude me once again....but we found our first greys of the year in the last two days. 20 in a buddies front yard and my wife found one behind our house today. All have popped in last two days even with the cool temps. 
Tomorrow morning i will try my luck on a turkey and then some shroomin!!


----------



## bucksfan21

I've got 3 different properties to go to and the equal out to be almost 300 acres all 3 just outside of lancaster


----------



## chadcob

Been out the last few days in Auglaize and Mercer...no luck yet!!!! Anyone from the area any news???????


----------



## that_guy

River runner what county you in?


----------



## clean_rivers

Ok, new guy question here. My wife and I spend a couple of days stomping around Tar Hollow. Left the road behind to look for some less travelled areas. Found some scarlet cup and tons of devil's urn but no blacks. Saw lots of people with bags, but heard little about finds. Are the morels likely to come up in the safe areas as the other fungi I found or was I searching with no direction? Checked around tulip poplars mostly but a few of the other usual suspects (my tree ID skills by bark alone suck).


----------



## srashley

Answer... For blacks, Tulip trees are fine, but I also focus on black cherry trees. The bark on those are easy to identify as well. The bark is very dark, almost black, and in large, flaky, splotches about 1 1/2" to 3" in size. When these trees are mixed in with the Tulip, large-tooth aspen, and/or sassafras trees in sandy soils it is good conditions for blacks. Of course, the live white ash, if you can find any any more, is, in my opinion, the best tree for black morels.

For Yellows, the ash is good as well as dead elm, dead apple, edge of white pine and spruce trees and poplar are good. Also, sometimes large sycamore can host yellows out to edge of the tree canopy. At times you can also find them in open meadows that haven't been grazed or mowed regularly.


----------



## imfubar

@Cleanrivers, first and for most as long I hope your not in the woods just looking for trees cause that would be your first mistake. Certain trees may help sometimes but it's not a rule to follow. They can be anywhere. Spend your time looking at the ground then looking for trees and your more likely to find.


----------



## clean_rivers

@imfubar, Yeah, we spent most of the time walking and scanning the ground, but keyed in on certain trees when I started to doubt those tactics. Would also focus on dead and dying tree areas regardless of type. Kind of stabbing in the dark I guess, but still good to be out.


----------



## thunter

@ clean rivers, Sounds like your in right area and there may have been shrooms there this year. There really isn't a whole lot in Tar Hollow that doesn't get hit, I don't care how far you are out...that place can be a zoo when they're up. I see a good amount of devils urns where I find blacks. Look for the hillsides with lots of big poplar &amp; other hardwoods mixed in.


----------



## buckeyebrett

Back from the first trip to SEO. Left a day early if that tells ya anything. Found 18 or so fresh young yellows. 3 of them had some nice size. We took what we found with it being public land and not knowing if we'd make it back next weekend. They seem to be just starting off. It's a late Spring this year. Some trillium open, some not. Most mayapples about 3" tall. Some open. Found a ramp forest. That was cool. Hopefully next weekend for the Athens area is yellow time. Need rain!! And here goes my first attempt at pics on the new board.......


BuckeyeBrett


----------



## buckeyebrett

2nd attempt..... <a href="//i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss237/brettkt26/0420131820.jpg[/IMG][/URL]">&lt;img src=&quot;&quot; alt=&quot;&quot; / //i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss237/brettkt26/0420131649.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## buckeyebrett

3rd and final attempt before really reading into it more...lol..... //i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss237/brettkt26/0420131649.jpg[/IMG]







[/URL]]


----------



## srashley

imfubar, sorry. Sorry, but I totally disagree. What is a waste of time is to walk thru a woods and stare at the ground. I can cover a woods twice as fast and twice as thoroughly by pinpointing certain trees to look at. That way I am focused when I get there and not zoned out because I've been staring at the ground for 30 minutes without seeing anything. Granted, I scan the ground as I walk, but I let a lot of area go because it is too low, too heavy of soil, or the wrong trees. If I am trying to find mushrooms in an area I don't know or haven't been successful in but where they are supposed to be, I definately would focus on trees.


----------



## bryan

If you only focus on trees yu will for sure miss some, lots are found in wide open space with no trees around even. Knowing ur trees helps but its not the only logic to use!


----------



## bigcatriverrunner

@that guy: coshocton county

no turkey this morning, he was henned up. Headed out for some shroomin with the wife while kids are at school!!


----------



## buckeyebrett

&lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## buckeyebrett

Sorry about the doubles, y'all. I think I got this down, now.


----------



## bryan

][/url] 

Found today in Champaign County, didn't have long to look, but left a few smaller ones for later.


----------



## hugh

We finally hit a good patch of decent-sized esculentas today -- 30 around one dead elm. We also saw some more teeny tiny ones we left to grow. This was in Franklin county:
[/url]
[url=http://s276.photobucket.com/user/down_dog2000/media/IMG_4882.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## branon

anything around stark county yet? iv been looking but no luck =(


----------



## rsbowhunt

I think too many of us worry about the trees TOO much!! Yes the trees are very important but IMO the soil is also one of the most crucial factors for morels, especially blacks. There are elms, ash, tulip, cherry, sycamore........ pretty much everywhere you go. If the property you are searching doesnt have the right soil conditions then you are pretty much wasting your time. The best way to describe it for me is- Think of your county as a Zebra, the white stripes suck and the black stripes are it!!


----------



## shroomin dave

Found about 2 pounds of blacks(very fresh) in Lancaster last Friday, also found a few greys too small to pick .. happy hunting!


----------



## bucksfan21

Where at in lancaster dave


----------



## imfubar

@srashley, thanks for your hunting methods it only leaves the ones you miss for the people that look where the majority of morels grow. It's a classic sign that your trying to out smart the great morel, your saying they only grow around certain trees. That's why it's called morel/mushroom hunting and not tree hunting.


----------



## fowlwispereryates

@imfubar, i have looked at every post you make and they all are very RUDE! You need to spend your time at another web site. [email protected]%hole.com how about a little constructinve critisism instead of constant bashing. Hale hale to the great infubar.


----------



## timtheshroomdogg

Found 20 nice size grays 1 was about 6 inches all weighed 1.2 pounds found in 1 spot in grass. location perry county


----------



## fowlwispereryates

I have only found seven black soo far around ashland.


----------



## fowlwispereryates

when I read the posts of larger finds it puts the ooky, giddy , tingly feeling. I know that they will be plenty for all in two weeks.


----------



## thunter

For blacks I also believe having the right soil conditions, along with being in an old woods rules. I find mine where the Tulips grow. The Tulips are there for the same reason, they prefer the conditions. 
Even if you can narrow it down, to where you want to look, your lucky if 1 in 10 hillsides will produce blacks. It all comes down to how much time &amp; how far your willing to go to find em. If you find a good patch, they'll be there, year in / year out, better than any other.


----------



## sciotoguy

So , so [email protected],,
I have gone far and found,,, but cant go back cause of Mead selling out.

But I know they are there, year in/ and out.

Is anyone picking them,,, or are the left to rot.??


----------



## morelseeker

To BrYaN , Now that's when to pick blacks when they are fresh, thick walled and meaty. I found about thirty in a woods near Cincinnati this weekend that I never hunted in b-4. I want to go back as it's a big woods and I'd say it would take one person about three to four days to cover the grounds. Maybe Friday and Saturday and by then the bigger blacks will be coming.


----------



## benny

[/url] 

[url=https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/529157_564674833554908_852942237_n.jpg][img][/url] 


I found 30 or so half free morels in Ashville, OH today.


----------



## cotty

@thunter I dont thing it boils down to big and old woods at all for black just a presence of th rightsoi conditons and temps and the right rotting composition in the soil I have two patches of blacks right off the road side that produce year in year out in little sapplings of poplar and cherry, so I think it just boils down to good temps and good black colored soil for the blacks, cause I have never found a black in the brownish sandy soil, only soils black and rich with iron.


----------



## bltii

Is this a false or is it a baby?


----------



## bltii

http://s1332.photobucket.com/albums/w620/bltii/?action=view¤t=31172D2E-5147-4CB9-AA3F-E27A355DF653-6789-00000872DCA0CDE1_zpsbfaa5c95.jpg&amp;evt=user_media_share


----------



## imfubar

@fowl, name one post that was rude please and I'll apologize. I do believe it has been constructive criticism. Seems like my criticism only bothers you cause nobody but you has seen my comments as bashing. Speaking the truth or opinion about anything is a right in this country I believe. And to point out, I never once called anyone an A$$hole, so if there is bashing then you just did it.


----------



## scottsjag

I found four small greys in my back yard under a apple tree today. Columbiana county


----------



## coach

Found 65 medium to large blacks in Summit county on Sunday.


----------



## cotty

@bltii that is a false morel, I would not recommend eating it but some people do, just be careful with them.


----------



## scottsjag

Sorry, I was trying to get the photo to post properly. But like I said before, I found these two under a half dead apple tree in my back yard, and found two others roughly the same size shortly after. This was in Columbiana County in Eastern Ohio.


----------



## chuck d

Thunter, how ya been buddy? There is a lot of new names on here this year. Don't see many of the old familiar names. Don't be giving to much good advice away. Take care. Oh by the way grays and dog peckers just starting around us. This week should be peak for blacks. Fairfield/Hocking


----------



## thunter

@cotty, I agree, dark rich soil they do like.

Hey chuck, Noone's getting anything outa you...look at that avitar, lol
Im doing good, good to hear from you.
About to head out on a all day hike to some out of the way areas, maybe hit some new territory while I'm out. Hope the woods are good to me today.
I found a handfull of half-frees sat., so i expect to stumble across some today as well as some nice mature blacks. I'll be in the woods all day for next three days. I'm expecting their all gonna be up good these next few days as well. 
Good luck


----------



## shroommandan

Yesterday I found 15 super fresh greys in Belmont county. The largest one was 4in. I found them along a wooded hillside facing east under a dead apple tree.


----------



## dragitdown

found 4 small greys and two mashed...thanks atv kids..mid western jefferson county...kneeled on a green briar in my excitement


----------



## huntinguy

Found 9 blacks in seneca co.(attica) on sunday. I covered them back up, hopefully they will be bigger for when I go back this weekend. They were all about 1 1/2 inches and fresh. Still nothing in crawford, morrow or delaware counties, I don't get it. But im still looking everyday, there bound to popup any day. Happy huntin


----------



## coach

Rain scheduled for next few days, should be a bonanza coming in.


----------



## micjam1965

Looked at 4 of my spots last night in Montgomery Co. Nothing. Was in the Smokies last week, found several nice yellows. Didn't pick em cause I didn't have anywhere to cook them or store them. Was told you are allowed to pick them for your own personal use.


----------



## that_guy

Does anybody knowof any finding around the willard marsh?


----------



## not2oldyet

We have been out several times and found 26 greys and yellows in Richland County. All were on a west facing hill and heavy leaf cover. It seems to me that often I find them in swaths that follow the same altitude. I am sure it probably has something to do with the soil temps.


----------



## inthewoods

found first grey in montgomery county on the 17th, found 5 more on the 19th same spot and then 11 at metro park checking tree plots all are still in the ground and doing well this weekend and next week should really tart seeing numbers increase. Only one half free so far kinda odd!!


----------



## birdman

not2oldyet........what part of richland county? may I ask..........


----------



## micjam1965

i t w, my property borders one of the F R M P (five rivers metro parks) areas. I own 2.5 acres mostly wooded, over the last 15 yrs have sporadically found yellows, grays, healthy and good sized and the spikes in abundance. Is there any way to encourage the Morels?


----------



## micjam1965

chuck d, I agree you shouldn't give out locations, no one respects others territories anymore whether it is hunting, fishing, hiking whatever. Ruins it for everyone. But I think we need to pass on our "tricks" or methods for scouting a good area and how to properly pick mushrooms to maximize the re-occurence or re-growing in years to come. I also recommend carrying an extra bag so we can carry out the trash other a-holes leave behind.


----------



## not2oldyet

Found them in South Central Richland County starting 4/19. Found 38 Grays today. I have an altimeter app for my phone and it has been around 1200 ft. But as I say that, it is not called the ELUSIVE morel for nothing and once I think I know the tricks...I am proved wrong. The best advice I can give is keep scanning the ground and move slow. My husband says they are as predictable as....me.


----------



## shroomerjohn

Coach - what part of Summit county did you find yours. I am in northern part and still havent found any.


----------



## bltii

[/url] [url=http://i1332.photobucket.com/albums/w620/bltii/20E3D1F8-9F4B-4307-8761-6C68C1D8CCBF-7315-0000094C67918A6E_zps15afc4fc.jpg?t=1366748678][img][/url] [url=http://i1332.photobucket.com/albums/w620/bltii/1A9B4FBF-E80D-4987-93D0-6E19A44A6D65-7315-0000094C70598EE2_zpsa4185c3f.jpg?t=1366748709][img][/url] [url=http://i1332.photobucket.com/albums/w620/bltii/021141F4-0D98-43EB-9CA5-8C9E5FBF8C06-7315-0000094C474CF6AF_zps843c7b0c.jpg?t=1366748600][img][/url] 

Finally! found these under a black cherry tree surrounded by tulip poplars. LICKING COUNTY


----------



## thunter

Good day in Hocking Co., it's bud-thirty now....bout had enough for one day
Bout 100 here, not quite 2 lbs.....I'll be hard at it again tomorrow
Still all blacks, I'm thinking next week will be peak in my area, weather permitting

[/url]

[url=http://s1124.photobucket.com/user/thunter85/media/shrooms%202013/Picture1359_zps89455d95.jpg.html][img][/url]

[url=http://s1124.photobucket.com/user/thunter85/media/shrooms%202013/Picture1364_zps30c35709.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## hugh

we found another patch of nice yellows and a few more blacks today. All were around dead elms in Franklin co.
[/url]
[url=http://s276.photobucket.com/user/down_dog2000/media/DSCF5214.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## cbus82

Wow Hugh, you must have a morel detector or something because I havent found any in Franklin county. I guess I need to work harder and try some new hunting areas. All kidding aside, I am glad you are finding them in Franklin county and letting us know. Keeps giving me hope.


----------



## bluetick352

Shroomerjohn- I am in Cuyahoga falls area and have not found enything yet eather were about insummit co are you


----------



## hugh

cbus82: The yellows are just starting in central OH, and blacks are fairly uncommon in this area. so I'm not surprised you haven't seen any. I'm only finding them because I have spots that I've hunted for years and know pretty much where to expect the early ones. This weekend should be good if we get the rain that's been predicted


----------



## cbus82

Hugh, thats even better to know. I have never had much luck with blacks or half frees.

Thanks again.


----------



## oneup

I had a huge haul today in Coshocton/ Muskingum co, conditions were perfect. Got lots of blacks and even a few nice yellows were poppin. Suppose to get cold again tomorrow but I hope not too cold, it was 41 deg when I went out at 6 am today.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Scottsjag, that's good to hear. I'm in northern Mahoning Cty. and have a few places in the south county to look as well. Haven't found a thing yet, but looks like it's getting close.


----------



## coach

Shroomerjohn, those were all found north of Akron and I have searched high and low in all my spots and just that one has been good so far. All were within fifty yards of each other.


----------



## team morel madness

Went out yesterday in Richland county and found nothing yet. :roll:


----------



## gimmieliberty

I went North to Richland Co. for 4 days and found nothing. 

However I come back down to Athens Co. where I have been finding blacks and greys and now me and my friends are finding a lot of big yellows. A friend found some nice fresh ones today.

Are big yellows an indicator of the late part of the season or does this mean nothing? Do the colors all pop in overlapping times? I hope that its not over quickly around here.


----------



## gimmieliberty

Someone I know is doing pretty well fresh yellows in Athens Co:


----------



## thunter

Big yellows indicate the end is near, for that area. I don't find em in same areas I find my blacks, to speak of, but when I start seeing the Tulip morels I know time is getting short.


----------



## thunter

Those look like Tulips Gimmie...damn, hoping not to see that til after next week. I'm still a bit north of there, so there's hope. I'd like to see a good flush of half-frees before the Tulips, but now I don't know... :-|


----------



## rsbowhunt

It can often mean the end is near if they are big and found in the river and creek bottoms. My Athens spot also produces very nice yellows early in the season but they are always way way way way up in the tops.


----------



## ngariety

have a page on facebook if anyone is interested in joining, "Ohio Hunters"


----------



## oneup

It says ohio hunters is a closed group, you have another buddy of mine on there though


----------



## ngariety

yea, just ask to join and i will accept you


----------



## shrooner

Hi GimmieLiberty I was Hunting a Place Sunday that is or was my #1 spot and Found all Fresh Blacks, Half Free(PeckerHeads) and Yellow all together Pick 2-3 Blacks or Half Frees and 2-3 Yellow witk out getting off my Knees so some say when Yellows come in the Other are gone But its just not True, and why I said it was one of k=my Fav spots it has beed since 1997 but this Pass winner they Loged every Foot of it except about 5 acres that belows to another Guy I Named that 5 Ac in 97 PeckerHead Peak Because in 97 was the Earlyest That I have Found Morels Yellow Now on March the 9th there it was only 3 But 3/9/97 Unheard of But why I can rember the ex day is when I got Home after coming out of the Woods I got a Phone Call telling Me My Last Brother had Just ODed and was Dead and that was March 9th,1997 I didnt Pickthe 3 unly the Day we Buried My Brother and they had not Growen a 1/16" of a inch because when I found them I took sticks and push the in the ground tobe level with the Tops and they were the same size in six days when we Buried Him. Hope this Helps you some way. Jim


----------



## gimmieliberty

Thanks for the tips guys. @thunter thanks for the correct ID on those.

I haven't found enough blacks and half-frees to count on two hands and was hoping for some more time to take a crack at them. But if Tulips are a sign of a waning season and then yellows follow to end it I'm kinda bummed. This seems like a quick progression, considering I thought the lower temps would have slowed the progression down. 

Maybe I'll head North a bit to some WNF areas and see if I can't find some late flushing stomping grounds.

-GL


----------



## gimmieliberty

@shrooner thanks for sharing your experience. It is good to know there is a slim chance I could still get a crack at some blacks or half-frees even with Tulips coming up in my area. I guess its about finding an "oasis" for those specific varieties (cooler spots, hotter spots). 

Just haven't had much luck with half-frees or blacks and would to keep trying. Also it always feels like a race against time to get practice in, improving my habitat and tree IDing before its over. Hoping to go North this year for a trip to maybe extend my season.

-GL


----------



## fishingmandan22

Yesterday found 13 half frees and one really tall grey. I've only found one area of woods that has produced any for me this year. My other 3 or 4 spots that have been alright in past years have not found a one yet in those areas. Warren Co has gotten off to a slow start. My total has been 40 half frees and one grey so far.


----------



## shroomerjohn

Blue - northfield/macedonia area. hoping to get out this weekend to see if anything has popped


----------



## fowlwispereryates

found 38 blacks and 27 greys in loudonville area. blacks were found yesterday and greys today. slow start but it will be on full swing by next weekend. happy hunting everyone.


----------



## fowlwispereryates

has anyone heard of findings at saltfork area? going there sunday to hunt some land that the property owner says no one has hunted in years.


----------



## shroomhntr77

found 43 blacks and 14 greys and 4 dog peckers yesterday checked my yellow spot still nothing but shouldn't be long licking county


----------



## chuck d

@micjam agree 100%. I have nothing to add which hasn't already been said. There's no short cut when it comes to scouting and hunting them. Find the tree find the shroom. Good luck all. When it finally decides to warm up we will all have full bags. To many small ones out there right now.


----------



## fowlwispereryates

<a href="">


----------



## fowlwispereryates




----------



## fowlwispereryates




----------



## fowlwispereryates




----------



## fowlwispereryates

for some reason I can only post the shortcut to the photo and not the actual photo. someone please reply if you actually see the pictures. thnx


----------



## imfubar

@fowl, nothing is showing. did you try this option- How to insert photos in a forum topic or topic reply? If so, before you paste the link click the image tab above the reply box, it's the forth option from the right 2 to the left smilies option. also paste each pic in a separate line in the post, not sure if that's needed but I done it


----------



## imfubar

When you click the image button it opens the box for the link, then if it don't work make sure you copy the right link fro photobucket


----------



## imfubar

You can add more than one image per post but im not sure of the limit


----------



## chuck d

Salt fork area is later than us. Unless u have some black spots. No yellows or grays up with any size. Just there Monday


----------



## thunter

5+ lbs. in Hocking Co. today....We were in woods at 7 and back out at 3. Weather-wise, haven't had a day like that in a while...man did that shower feel good! 
Finding some nice big matures now, still all blacks out there in my neck of the woods.

[/url]

[url=http://s1124.photobucket.com/user/thunter85/media/shrooms%202013/Picture1368_zps583e5400.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## chuck d

Way to go thunter. Running in to many turkey hunters? I try to wait till after 12 so I don't get buck shot in my rear! Nice finds


----------



## bucksfan21

Way to go buddy.hey thunter get a hold of me I have 3 very large properties I can hunt and want someone to go out that is seasoned at this and show me the ropes on blacks and greys I went out for an hour today and got soaked but found 7 nice greys


----------



## thunter

@chuck d, Thanks.....no, rarely run into any bird hunters where I'm at, think we had the woods to ourselves today. I need to get out there and get at a bird myself, but blacks are peaking, so the turkey will have to wait!

I'd like that bucksfan, just don't know that I'd be able to squeeze it in. I'm back to work soon and am falling behind on other things. Just blanket those properties often, if they are there you'll find em.


----------



## diggy

Half frees and small 1cm yellows, ohio river near aberdeen, 4-24-13 5:30pm


----------



## shroomdoggiedog

Found 1.5 lbs today mostly blacks. Bucksfan were you located? Still not finding grays anyone else finding them?


----------



## moundbuilder

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=597953856884601&amp;l=206155fc45


----------



## moundbuilder

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=597954123551241&amp;l=a44da64f50


----------



## moundbuilder

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=597954326884554&amp;l=901150db6c 

Those 3 found today in Hamilton Co. along with a bunch more only 1" tall, too small to pick, ready in 5-7 days.


----------



## chuck d

@shroomdoggiedog I've found a couple of tiny ones in Fairfield/Hocking. 1/2 to 1 inch. I'm not looking for them yet they were just in my black spots. Neighbor has 3 in his yard that are about 3 inches. I wouldn't have seen them had they not been up against a log with with no leaves around. Did u find many dogpeckers with your blacks? I've only found a few and am still finding plenty of fresh blacks coming up. Every time we get rain it gets cold. Not growing to good. Good hunting everybody.


----------



## oldshroomer

Bucksfan21, hey are you around central Ohio? If so I may be can partner with ya! I hunt in and around southern franklin county. let me know. I'm retired so my time is my own!!


----------



## moundbuilder

Found today in Hamilton Co. Location: Sandy hillside along creek bottom with old growth beech and sycamore trees. I didn't find higher than 8 feet above creek level on a 200" hillside. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=597953856884601&amp;l=206155fc45
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=597954123551241&amp;l=a44da64f50
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=597954326884554&amp;l=901150db6c


----------



## quickdraw832

I had a good yesterday, found 32 total. 12 grays the rest were half frees. Just started on this side of the county.


----------



## dragitdown

hopedale ohio https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/317374_10200701500967424_1602164345_n.jpg


----------



## gimmieliberty

Hunted my only reliable spots in Athens Co. Thinking these are greys as thunter corrected my ID earlier. I have been taking photos to catalog habitat/trees that I have been finding them by.

[/url] 

37 total, spots I have found before, but a majority were found randomly walking outside a strip of woods. I was going to leave them to grow but the temps of 35-31F had me worried about frost.

Would anyone leave fresh ones to grow when frost is possible? Is it better to pick before frost? How is this cold spell going to affect them?

[USER=543]@thunter[/USER] glad you are still doing well with blacks. I think the area I hunt (around Hocking College) is just tuned for greys/yellows. Never done good with anything else there. 

PS - Does anyone take a trip North to Michigan? I rented a cabin in Manistee National Forest for the third week of May. Hope the weather and season isn't late or I'll be spending my time fishing Salmon and Walleye


----------



## pbwv

Most of the time a light frost wont hurt them.Just think of them as being in the fridge lol.


----------



## shroomdoggiedog

Chuck D i did find a few dogpeckers 5 or 6.


----------



## bryan

][/url] 

Champaign county, went out for bout an hour or so, blacks just popped in my one spot.


----------



## sb

Today 4-25 cut three Shitake off cultivated logs in back yard and then spent 40 minutes locally, finding 5 morels.


----------



## sb

2nd try at getting a pic uploaded.


----------



## bryan

@ SB i use imgur.com to post pics here, no sign up or anything, after it uploads just look on right of screen and copy the link that says message baords and forums, then go to post it here, click the image button, ( 3 to the left of the youtube button) then paste the link in the little box and click apply image!!!


----------



## bryan

@ SB i use imgur.com to upload pics, no sign up or anything, just upload there and when its done uploading copy the link on the right that says message boards and forums, then post here by clicking the image button ( 3 to the left of the youtube button) then paste link in little box that appears and click apply image!!


----------



## bryan

@ SB i use www.imgur.com to post pics, no sign up or anything, just upload there and when its done copy the link on the right that says message boards and forums, then post here and click the image button ( 3rd left of the youtube button) and paste the link in the little box that appears, then click apply image!!!


----------



## mattyp17

Found 9 greys this morning by an ash. Still Pretty small, the elms usually start producing right after this spot so I think we'll be seeing some nice sized yellows here soon

Athens, Oh


----------



## bucksfan21

Yes I live in lancaster but my properties are in the outside of lancaster give me a call timbuk2 and maybe we can talk and set something up buddy I went to my little whole behind my house and found 12 greys nice ones about 3 inches tall and found what I believe is the half frees you guys our calling them about 25 or 30 of those but I have always heard if there not hollow the are false is that correct


----------



## bryan

Pic would help bucksfan21, so idk really, prolly the real ones i imagine


----------



## thunter

Just over 2 lbs. today, found about a dozen half-frees. They are wanting to get started, need some warm days to really get em going. Next week, hopefully.

[/url]

[url=http://s1124.photobucket.com/user/thunter85/media/shrooms%202013/Picture1376_zpseaa53914.jpg.html][img][/url]

@ gimmie, nice finds there. I wouldn't worry about the frost. They'll get through it. Those yellows have been growing for some time and have prob sat few a few frosts already.
It needs to warm up and stay that way for the half-free's to get going though. Ground temp is not where it needs to be just yet, if it doesn't get there, we might miss out on a good crop of em this season....again.


----------



## oldshroomer

Hey bucksfan21, I'm in Grove city, but I'm willing to travel some. Call tim at 6145540693


----------



## oldshroomer

bucksfan21, Oh, by the way Half frees or peckerheads are hollow just like other morels. And resemble, Peckers!!


----------



## bigcatriverrunner

Checked the one small gray we found last week under a dead elm behind my house, and it was starting to rot a small hole in the top and there were no new ones around. Also found one more small grey under an ash tree.
Up to a whopping 2 mushrooms here in coshocton county. Starting to get impatient waiting on this weather to straighten up. Hopefully with the warmer temps forecast starting saturday things should heat up. Have plenty of great yellow spots, its just not quite here yet.
Anyone else doing any good in coshocton county?
Anyone who would be willing to accept a text pic of a couple of shrooms i took on my phone, email me your number to
[email protected]
I think they are false morels, but i am not 100% sure and i am computer ignorant about loading pics from my phone or online. Thanks.


----------



## chuck d

Found over 100 whites grays and yellows in Meg's Co. 1/2-6 inches. Still a lot of little ones left behind. Will post pic in a bit when I have time to figure it out. All in the creek bottoms around sycamores and a few on dead elm. South facing and west banks. Need a nice warm up. Good luck all


----------



## bryan

@ bigcatriverrunner u can email me the pic if u want @ [email protected] and ill respond


----------



## chuck d

Also on the false morels u are correct about if not hollow through it out. The orange ones are easy to spot (gyromitra) might be spelled wrong. A lot of old timers call them beefstakes or liver mushrooms. The other is called a (Verpa Bohemia) and resemble a dogpecker. Last year was the 1st time I found them in Ohio. They are quite common in Michigan. They were growing with the real deal. Side by side. I picked 1 and it has a cotton like strings stuff inside. And the head is slightly different. Go to mushroomexpert.com and look them up. Probably killed the spelling of them.


----------



## kbarker01

THunter- if you can't eat all of those, I will be glad to take them off your hands.


----------



## hugh

Otter and I checked out one of his spots in SW Ohio and found 33 nice ones, all around elm and ash
. It still looks a bit early there (many grey and fresh, no old ones). I also found 9 yesterday in Columbus
[/url]
[url=http://s276.photobucket.com/user/down_dog2000/media/DSCF5219.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## bltii

Licking


----------



## fowlwispereryates

im thinking abut holding off on the trip to salt fork sunday. unless someone convices me other wise.


----------



## bltii

http://s1332.photobucket.com/albums/w620/bltii/?action=view¤t=3294E847-5B18-4CD1-B332-7738C26D28F7-9450-00000BC0FA37A208_zps319e0077.jpg&amp;evt=user_media_share


----------



## edgemre

Anyone had any luck down in the Greene county area? I have been looking but only found 5 greys, don't know if they are not up yet here really, or just not looking in the right places.


----------



## buckeyebrett

Heading to AEP this weekend. My shroomin partners backed out. Im going anyways. Anyone want meet up for a hunt (Athens, Hocking, Morgan, Noble, wherever) or camp out let me know. Requirements...ability to drink lots of PBR, good conversation, little sleep, and lets find shrooms!! Let me know.


----------



## bigcatriverrunner

@BrYaN...Thanks but i dont have a smart phone, so i dont even know how to get it to my computer to email to you. The ones i found look like the two photos at the bottom of @bltii's photo link. If those are false then the ones i found are too. They are orange in color short fat and not much of a stem underneath.


----------



## bigcatriverrunner

I did not pick them so im not sure of what is inside, hollow or fiber filled. Definately not the ones that resemble dog peckers.


----------



## sciotoguy

PBR Yuck, welll maybe late in the nite,,, iffen nuthins left.

Is it safe to eat the fish outa there?,,,, yet??


----------



## buckeyebrett

Lol!! Don't know about the fish, but PBR is the best American mass produced piss water money can buy.


----------



## sciotoguy

runner up is my beer,,,, Natty,,, as long has its got a chill on it


----------



## ozmosis

Found 94 today at AEP land north of McConnelsville. //i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm135/only_mister/20130425_191829.jpg[/IMG][/url] 
[URL=http://s295.photobucket.com/user/only_mister/media/20130425_191821.jpg.html][IMG]http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm135/only_mister/20130425_191821.jpg[/URL]


----------



## shrooner

From what You said there BigCatRiverRunner Thoses are False Morrels Do not eat Them if they have No stems and are Orange or Red Short stubby thats False Morrels.


----------



## sciotoguy

that's sound


----------



## stealth-shroomer

Nothing for me in Gurnsey county, friend scored a patch of decent greys 20 plus, enough to get your juices pumpin let me know about saltfork area my estimation still early


----------



## chuck d




----------



## chuck d

That's how small they are in Meigs County. Was in Gue and Nob County Monday hunting and didn't find any around known spots. I usually go to noble when Fairfield is wrapping up and still find plenty of fresh ones. Fairfield won't have any big ones until temps pick up. At least another week or more with Gue/nob same boat. Good luck all


----------



## bigcatriverrunner

Thanks @shrooner....good to know. I have seen lots of them this year but only two morels so far.


----------



## gimmieliberty

Went out today and found about 70 total. Mostly greys but still not the best on IDing the colors. 

Got the left mess this morning, went back out and got the right mess:
[/url] 

Also found a shed (and head lol) when I went out the second time. Here is the rack with the second mess:
[url=http://i.imgur.com/u2Eqzju.jpg][img][/url] 

Athens Co.


----------



## squatsinelms

Off to a slow start in Muskingum Co. Logged alot of miles, falsies only so far. Haven't had a night over 40 degrees for a week.


----------



## ozmosis

Found 94 yesterday down at AEP land north of McConnelsville. Worth the 2 hour drive.


----------



## bryan

@Gimmie that deer rack is worth more than those shrooms by far.lol


----------



## dcohio

Had about 45 minutes to snoop around yesterday and found 3 yellows and a grey in Preble County.


----------



## jerrit parrish

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_K6hwDiQ7Q

This is insightful


----------



## maggiesails

Still not found any in Morrow County. Wanted to encourage all you lookers, though, to pull up as much wild mustard as you can while you're out there. There is a theory floating around that this invasive plant is killing off our 'shrooms! You can check it out at http://www.ohiodnr.com/dnap/invasive/3garlicmustard/tabid/1998/Default.aspx


----------



## bryan

Good article but didnt see the word mushrooms anywhere, but agreed this stuff is awful!


----------



## maggiesails

I just used that article so people could identify the plant. Got a letter last week from the soil and water conservation district saying there may be a connection between garlic mustard and disappearance of morels in places they were formally found. Don't think there has been any study .. just observations.


----------



## barbwire

We went out yesterday and found 70 yaya. Chris went Wednesday and found 25 south plus left the little ones had an awesome time just gettin out in the woods is so peaceful gotta love it " SHROOMIN" can't get any better. gotta learn how to get my pics on here? any help would be great.


----------



## bryan

@ barbwire, i use www.imgur.com no sign up or anything, just upload pics there and when done copy the link on the right that says message boards and forums, then come here and post, click the image button ( 3 buttons left of youtube button) then paste link in little box that comes up and click apply image  

Wow maggie that sucks i learned about garlic mustard a few years ago and try to eradicate it when i see it!


----------



## morelmadness

Got out for about an hour in Summit County. Didn't see anything. May need to take a trip down south this weekend... If anyone is willing to share need some pointers on types of trees and such blackies like.. Can find yellows and half frees no problem.....Would appreciate the insite...Thanks


----------



## bltii

If I leave blacks that are about 2in, how long do I wait? How big will they get?


----------



## woodson

not big at all once the turkeys and groundhogs get em! I always pick when I see its the only sure thing.


----------



## bltii

@morelmadness blacks like black cherry and tulip poplar trees. I posted a pic of a black cherry tree in this thread somewhere.


----------



## bryan

@ bltii in this weather a day or two would be good enough. i left some blacks 3 days ago and went back and got them today, def enlarged some.


----------



## chuck d

Don't expect much growth in this cool weather. I've left them 4 3 weeks in this weather and am just now picking them. If u are close and can monitor them leave them. Deer and turkeys do not eat them. Turkeys might knock them over scratching 4 bugs but I still pick hundreds out of these spots, and turkeys are in there everyday. I will put a pick of 1 that's been in the yard for 3 weeks that's done growing but still not drying out.


----------



## chuck d

]


----------



## chuck d

Like Bryan said unless you are close and can watch them. These are actually growing under a apple tree with half the tree dead. Been coming up for the last 3 years under it.


----------



## bryan

][/url] 

Some of what i found today in a short hunt to an out of the way spot for blacks, public land of course :evil:


----------



## bltii

Thanks Chuck and Bryan! I plan on getting them Sunday. I picked 10 today but wanted to leave a couple to see how they do.


----------



## hugh

Otter, Nancy and I hunted two spots east of Columbus and finally hit a couple of mother loads. We found about 180 total, mostly yellows with about 4 blacks and 3 half-frees mixed -- all around dead elm and ash. Some of the yellows were surprisingly big. We also left a lot of little ones to grow.


----------



## rsbowhunt

Heading to Athens tomorrow. Dawn til dusk. Must........find...........mushrooms. My wife hates me.


----------



## oldshroomer

I was just about to ask if anyone in central Ohio was having luck and then saw Hugh's big haul!!

Huge, what can of terrain were you finding them in? Flat land, swampy, hill sides? I've been looking south of Columbus, with only a little luck. Beginning to become frustrated!! I think there's still some time to the season here in central Ohio, but I'm not having much luck!! any words of advice?????????


----------



## hugh

timbuk2: don't worry, there's lots of time left in this season due to the long cool spring. It's really just starting here. the terrain where we find them is mostly slopes and middle to tops of hillsides. I do not generally find them in low swampy areas or flood plains (too wet, I'm assuming). The real key around here is trees -- big dead elms, number one and big ash number two. You can find small numbers of blacks and yellows around cherry, tulip poplar, apple, etc, but the big motherloads of yellows are pretty much always around big dead elms. We found two loads today of about 50 and 80 big yellows each around big dead american elms


----------



## sciotoguy

Dang I spent 2 hours checking some yellow areas tonight,, and found naught. 
To early for the flat lands and fence rows,,, I guess?


----------



## ant

Well if you put in the time in the river bottums you can find tons of big yellows at the right time.And I love sycamores in the flood plain.I bet I find some into June this year.


----------



## bluetick352

I am taking my fiance out tomorrow for her first hunting trip and hopefully she finds her first one ever and hopefully I find my first of the season she has never even eaten one before it should be a good time but for tonight it is all for George Jones


----------



## fishingmandan22

found 30 half frees yesterday warren county with my little girl. she had fun picking, saw few little greys.


----------



## oldshroomer

Hugh, thanks for the info! I'm a flat lander myself, don't have anywhere that has hills to hunt!! So I'm stuck with farm wood lots and public areas....creek and river bottoms.... wood lots and like that... Have a few areas that have produced, but nothing this year as yet of any big numbers. i was hoping you'd tell me you're hunting in areas like mine, but if you've got hills then that's not me!! Oh well I'll keep at it! I've been walking flat land for so long I'm not sure I could take walking hills anyhow!!! It's hell getting old!!


----------



## gimmieliberty

Still finding fresh greys in Athens Co. in mixed woods. Found my first "patch" of large shrooms under a single tree, like mini golden nuggets.

Found a little spot on a floodplain in several open fields with treelines separating them. Finding 2-3in shrooms all through-out. Weird picking out into open fields new experience for me.


----------



## bryan

][/url] 
few from last night when i got bored and took a walk


----------



## cbus82

I can only get out once this weekend so I was hoping to get some advice from you guys. I was thinking about checking out Deer Creek State park or Dillon State park. Which of these public areas do you think will be better? Or should I head further south? I appreciate any advice. I havent found any this year and I am hoping to change that this weekend.


----------



## hippiemike75

found 22 greys and 2 nice big blacks yesterday just outside of lancaster.


----------



## fungusfanatics

They are up in Delaware County went out for two hours this morning found 44 greys and 3 blondes.


----------



## nyebender

14 greys and 4 yellows Greene co. Ohio [code title=""][/code] <a href="">


----------



## bryan

]][/url] 

Champaign County, all my shrooms come from one woods and its public land, so i leave them when i can and dont when i cant.lol, i really envy those with nice private property to hunt!!!!!


----------



## bryan

Oh forgot to add these were all around one tree, a small live elm!


----------



## andjohn14

Didn't count how many but there was a bunch finally timed it right!! We guessed 5lbs all under dead elm we would walk find a nice dead elm and find 20-30 then repeat! By far the best I've done for a few years!!


----------



## bryan

way to go andjohn14, what county are you located in?


----------



## andjohn14

Thanks!! Jackson county


----------



## bryan

Gotcha, im in Champaign, been finding some nice ones but i think this week coming up will surprise a lot of us!


----------



## andjohn14

Trying to figure out the picture deal on this site


----------



## andjohn14




----------



## cotty

anyone finding any around the cleveland area never hunted there gonna be up that way the next few days


----------



## hugh

We found another 25 small ones around dead elms. Some of these I've watched for a week or so, and they are growing, but very slowly in this cool weather.


----------



## sb

Photobucket didn't work for me in 2 tries so I'm trying imgur now.

The first pic is of Shitake mushrooms from logs I cultivated in my back yard 2 years ago. Later that same morning I went out and found 5 morels. Image 2 is from 4-25 and image 3 is from this morning, Sat 4-27. All in Franklin county.


----------



## sb




----------



## sb

]]]


----------



## lonewatie

4/27 mifflin area


----------



## lonewatie




----------



## thunter

Nice finds everyone....we're overdue for a good season, looks like it's headed that way
Working this weekend....  
Dad and bro went out to scour the woods today, half-free's are coming on, blacks are on their way out.
Next week will be good. Hocking Co.


----------



## bltii

Would someone mind posting good pics of dead elms. Or any elm. I thought I found some elms and I guess they are locust. How can you tell elms from all the others with the same kind of bark?!!
I've only found 20+ blacks and a handful of greys. Really want some yellows this year.


----------



## bluetick352

We whent out today in portage co and summit co did not find a thing don't know if I doing it wrong or gest the worst morel hunter there is lol


----------



## bluetick352

We whent out today in portage co and summit co did not find a thing don\'t know if I doing it wrong or gest the worst morel hunter there is lol we did get 4 ticks though


----------



## shroomcrafter

For anyone wondering what a dead elm looks like, here is a link to my YouTube video posted last year (2012), “How to Identify Dead Elms.” It focuses only on dead elms, not morels. To see the shrooms found under these same trees check out my companion videos, “Confessions of a Tree Hunter – Part One and Part Two.” Part One netted 14 lbs, and Part Two 9 lbs, in 2012, which was a poor year for most of us. [video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wi_MM8-Yj4[/video]


----------



## electricshroomer

found April 27 2013
at my honey hole for blacks
Ashland/Richland county ohio


----------



## electricshroomer




----------



## electricshroomer




----------



## oneup

This season is just heating up, I got another big load of blacks and greys today in coshocton co. Elevation, trees, warmth and moisture seem to be the biggest factor for me in finding morels. Also remember to get out early, I got to my honey hole thurs this week found 3 cars parked at the trail head. It seems this year is more active than most. Don't let anybody else be the early bird!
Good luck all


----------



## rsbowhunt

I hit a few spots in Athens yesterday and yielded 36 mostly decent sized yellows and a few fresh small grays. It seemed really dry down there. Like from zanesville and south need rain. Heading out later here in cbus.


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

We are in Adams County, SE Ohio and we haven't found anything yet! All the usual spots still nothing. We follow the rule when the May Apple leaves flatten, the Spiceberry bush leaves are the size of a quarter and the Tulip poplar leaves are the size of pancakes, plus temps by day in the 60's-70's by night 50's then the season starts! Haven't had all those until now. We find them usually under Tulip poplars and Hickory trees, but haven't yet! Anyone in Adams County finding them yet?


----------



## sb

For those trying to upload pictures without luck, here's my experience.

I tried Photobucket 2 times and imur 3 times before getting a success. I found I was doing everything right in that I clicked the picture icon 4th from right in menu bar above the reply box. I was copying the proper web address and pasting it in the Image URL box and clicking apply. What finally enabled me to get an image to upload was to click on the photo hosting website to have the image be a thumbnail file size (as opposed to full file size as taken by camera) . I think there must me some maximum file size that won't allow upload for larger file sizes. It would be nice to know what that is.


----------



## ant

Found a few in Adams and Scioto yesterday and today.Nothing to brag about but all were nice and fresh.I think its just geting started.Have found moore here in Greene CO.But all those were Spikes.


----------



## bryan

was out for 30 minutes and picked roughly 30 nice greys/yellows, all around LIVE elm. Got rained out so i left.lol


----------



## cbus82

My first finds of the year. Man I was getting very discouraged. 

Found around 30 near Zanesville. All were within 30 feet of one another and were under 2 dead elms. The picture is the most I have ever found clumped together like that.


----------



## benny

I hunted in Ashville again today, and had good day. It was the first time I've ever found half free, yellows, greys, and one black in the same day (the grand slam). Found a couple of monsters as well. 

[/url] 

[url=https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/945243_567142316641493_1078148171_n.jpg][img][/url]


----------



## ant

SWEEEET!


----------



## benny

Two more pictures from todays hunt in Ashville

[/url] 

[url=https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/942720_567135126642212_855216978_n.jpg][img][/url]


----------



## cjwagner82

That may be the biggest spike I've ever seen


----------



## bltii

Thanks shroomerman! That video helped! Found a few greys today around one. Will yellow pop up in he same place I found greys?


----------



## buckeyes1gk

My son and I found 80 fresh grays yesterday. Went back to the same spot today and picked up 20 new yellows! Yep, under the same elm tree. New fresh yellows around 3-4 inches grew in 24 hours. I’ve been hunting Shrooms for over 50 years, and if you want to maximize your time and energy “look for dead and dying ELM trees. That’s where you will find your mushrooms in large numbers. With this rain and warm temps they will really start coming this week. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## fishingmandan22

Went out yesterday and found 3 greys, 2 yellows and 25 half frees in warren county. Only a small area of the woods had any shrooms. Today went to where I had been watching some greys grow and picked 25 nice ones.


----------



## bluetick352

Is there anyone close to summit co that will be going out hunting on sat that would be will to take out a newbe and show what to look for and how to hunt the morel


----------



## bltii

Do you HAVE to soak them in salt water? Seems like they shrink and lose flavor.


----------



## duckhunter82

i soak them in milk taste alot better man at least i think


----------



## wheelin

well since i had some personal stuff going on, can hunt this year, but did break down and bought some, got three lbs, small grey s mostly about 3 to 4 inchs


----------



## inthewoods

found 22 decent yellows on saturday then on sunday found alot of small greys and left them. Only 2 halffrees at this point should start up pretty good this weekend


----------



## sugashane419

New to this!! I live in Toledo and really don't know where to go hunting!! Help!!!


----------



## mushroomax

@sugashane419, I live in Toledo and go out every year. always looking for a hunting partner ?
E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## cotty

anyone got any tips on where to find morels around cayahoga county, the Cleveland area, new to around here on vacation from work and would like to try to find some.


----------



## nicia

Finally found my first shroom of the season! (Very) small grey found under dead elm in Northern Knox County! Left him to grow. Can't wait for all his friends!


----------



## nicia




----------



## nicia

OOPS...sorry for the double picture! Just learning!


----------



## bltii

&lt;a href=&quot;[/url]"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;[url=http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/bltii/media/3D5FDEAF-790B-402D-A6E2-4FB5A9FED7A0-2684-00000488E6D597AC_zps940c67df.jpg.html][img][/url]" alt="" /&gt;</a> &lt;a href=&quot;[url=http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/bltii/media/1EE8646F-ED54-4840-B19A-EEC95BF67ED9-2684-00000488BF197641_zpsae7b4dd0.jpg.html][img][/url]"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;[url=http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/bltii/media/1EE8646F-ED54-4840-B19A-EEC95BF67ED9-2684-00000488BF197641_zpsae7b4dd0.jpg.html][img][/url]" alt="" /&gt;</a> &lt;a href=&quot;[url=http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/bltii/media/ABC067CA-2FA0-4C01-8482-ABEFEE6600FA-2684-00000488D9E27827_zps9bafadb9.jpg.html][img][/url]"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;[url=http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/bltii/media/ABC067CA-2FA0-4C01-8482-ABEFEE6600FA-2684-00000488D9E27827_zps9bafadb9.jpg.html][img][/url]" alt="" /&gt;</a> 

some more blacks. I had left these to grow a few days. they were just up to the stick. 3 days later....


----------



## goldgrille85




----------



## mushroomdude

Awesome selection on the beer! decent find of mushrooms too :mrgreen:


----------



## bryan

][/url] 

Champaign county, all around same LIVE Elm!!! Makes prolly 80 or so from small live elms.


----------



## bryan

Oh and found 11 so far where i have discarded rinse water and old shrooms behind my house, leaving these to grow but are decent size already


----------



## buckhunter420

Found some golds and greys today. Started a roof today out past Utica near martinsburg and found behind the house where ill be shingleing 4 a week. Definatly be taking my lunch break in the woods this week. Found around 20. Ill try to post pics. Have to figure out how to do it


----------



## thunter

Just under 4 lbs. today. Keep saying the blacks are done in my Hocking Co. area, but we are still running into some beauties, that are still in decent shape. Half-frees are starting to come up good, hoping this heat will push em up better by end of week. Also found a handfull of tulips

three nice mature blacks 
[/url]

[url=http://s1124.photobucket.com/user/thunter85/media/shrooms%202013/Picture1385_zps2c7a8ee8.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## hugh

We found another 30 nice ones today, some pretty big, all around dead elms. If it stays relatively cool like this there should be plenty more time to hunt this year. I haven't even checked my north-facing slopes yet.


----------



## newbuck

Hugh,

You seem to be the bee's knees in/around Columbus. Please, if you're willing to give me some tips on where I should start looking for these beauties, don't hesitate to do so!


----------



## oldshroomer

Hugh, from the pics you look a little young to be out in the woods alone!! And get the hair cut you're beginning to look like a girl!! Nice looking little girl I might add!


----------



## oldshroomer

Hugh, from all the ones you've been posting, you must have some really good spots you've found some years ago and know exactly where they are!!


----------



## hugh

timbuk2: ha, good one. Actually, the little one is turning out to be a pretty good mushroom spotter already. Plus she's really short, which helps

Newbuck: There are definitely places to look in and around Columbus, but you need to find woods that have the right trees (big elms and ash, mainly), rich soil usually with lots of wildflowers, and ideally some slope or elevation (ie, not flooded regularly). I don't hunt metro parks personally, but they are in there if you can run faster than the rangers. All of the state parks within an hour's drive of Columbus are good bets, though there is a lot of competition, and you have to get lucky a few times before you know where to look. For me at least, the key has simply been taking the time to learn the right habitat and trees, then get lucky a few times, and slowly over the years build up a good list of likely places to hunt.


----------



## bryan

Got bored and went back out, picked a few big blacks but left prolly 50 or so greys inch tall, public land so wish me luck!.lol


----------



## bryan

Forgot to add, nice finds Hugh and Thunter!!!!! i keep my eyes on you two to help gauge when they really pop.lol, i just need to get me some private land to hunt now!.. Every mushroom i have found has been on public land and the same place every time.


----------



## bucksfan21

Found 46 morels today 16 greys and 30 yellow all about 2 to 4 inches tall my best find ever in 3 years please someone tell me how to post the picture I have taken


----------



## newbuck

Wait, so Metroparks are off limits?? I was at one last week, and although I didn't see any morels, there were mountains of ramps that I was planning to scoop up this upcoming weekend.

Say it ain't so!


----------



## bucksfan21

No metro parks my cousin got busted and it was 150 dollar fine


----------



## sciotoguy

@ Hugh,, when you coming out with a calendar with your shrooms pics?

Ill buy a few, if you include the geo tag,,, insert smiley face.


----------



## hugh

@Newbuck: the metro-parks are pretty strict, especially Sharon Woods and Highbanks, in my experience. I've been yelled at for simply stepping off the trail. When Chris Matherly came to Columbus for a hen of the woods foray (in the fall!) they saw his "morels" license plate, immediately pulled him over and said "what's in the park STAYS in the park!" I have seen guys hunting at Sharon, Highbanks , etc but the rangers are definitely on the lookout for morel hunters this time of year. So hunt metro parks at your own risk

The good news is that there are plenty of other non-metro parks in the area and then all the state parks within a short drive where mushroom picking is legal and no hassle (though more competitive)


----------



## sciotoguy

I may add,,,, make sure its not listed has a preserve


----------



## fishingmandan22

Agree metro parks or preserves I won't hunt. Public parks can be good. I always hunt public land since don't have any private spots here. Today hit a place in Warren County which seems to be getting better by the day. My daughter and I picked 50 half frees and 2 greys. She had a blast and has learned a lot for her 6 years. Might try over a Greene County sometime this week. Has anyone done any good in Greene lately?


----------



## sciotoguy

kinda gets my goat if you know what I mean,,, it was a park,,, but somehow *cuss word,, cuss word) they don't have the money to maintain the roads or mow the grounds,,, and then low and behold its a damn nature preserve,, or natural area. And then charge more in taxes for buying up new park lands or,,, cuss,, cussing,, soccer fields.. 

But YOU SHALL not forage off the grounds after they let it go back to weeds.

Look at riverside and Case rd on the east side. Twin lakes in Shawnee hills,,nuthin left of most of it.

They have closed most of the access points on the east side of Oshanesay. 

Its a natural area. Torn down the picnic tables, water fountains, and at one time,, flush toilets


Thanks,,,,,,, had a venting episode,, I feel better


----------



## bucksfan21

This is what I found in Fairfield County today! 16 greys and 20 yellows!


----------



## mojo

[/url] [url=http://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag146/bmojo2891/ResizedImage_1367273848127_zpsae1ef875.jpg][img][/url] 



me and my brother found 4 false, 3 half frees, 3 tiny greys, and 2 blacks today portage county. first morels ever. found around black cherry trees in grassy drainage low


----------



## bucksfan21

Mojo how do you put photos on here I'm trying to show my find from today


----------



## thunter

@bryan....thanks. I've worked pretty hard at it over the years. It would be nice to have a bunch of private property to hunt, but it's not necessary. I have not picked a single shroom on private property, going back a long time. There are thousands of acres of public land to hunt with lots of room to roam and plenty of options...I like that. 
Hugh hit the nail on the head. Knowing your trees is only a part of it. Those trees have to be in the right setting as well. I look at his and otters pics of those big yellows every year and it's pretty clear they've firgured out how get the most bang for their buck by targeting the right areas.


----------



## sb

Found 16, left 4-5 to grow up. Madison county. Today ]


----------



## ohio_morelmadness

found 45 blondes today in belmont county....by the elms!!!


----------



## britty9

Had our first find yesterday on 4/28 in Stark County, a little gray. Went back out today and found an even smaller gray and 9 dogs/spikes/whatever you wanna call them. I just love that adrenaline rush when you find one and you're like ooooh...where are you other sob's at.  Happy hunting everyone- it's just getting started up here for us!


----------



## squatsinelms

Muskingum co. is now live, picked right at 100 today, left 40+ to grow. 95 yellow, 5 grey


----------



## huntinguy

Went out today 4/29 in crawford co. found 63 half-free and yellows. All to small to pick except one


----------



## huntinguy

Part2


----------



## bryan

@Thunter, you are in a county with lots of public land i guess, plus you know what you're doing, i only know of one place here in my county to look.


----------



## jim33

][/url] 

Walked up on a nice sight this morning in Hardin County. I started finding real small greys last Tuesday. Looking to be the best season I've seen since I've got into morel hunting.


----------



## goldgrille85

@fishingmandan22 

Been doing really well in Greene county. Found 226 greys under one dead elm on Saturday. The most mushrooms I've ever picked under one tree. Went back yesterday and found 25 more. Found another 150 on Sunday around different dead elms and ash trees. We have picked a few yellows (prob about 30) so far this season in a grassy riverbed, but that spot seems to come on early every year. Good Luck!


----------



## thunter

@bryan, Yea...I still have to travel some to get to my woods, but yes, there is alot of state ground down this way. If your from around columbus it would be a long trip to get to the hills of Hocking Co.....Lots of cabins down that way, maybe make a weekend out of it, take the wife/girlfriend on a nice foray...


----------



## chuck d

Thunter he is well west of Columbus. He would have a journey down to are end of the state


----------



## mojo

@bucksfan21, i uploaded them to photobucket, then copied the link. click the little picture icon above where you type your post and a space will open to paste the link.


----------



## mojo

found 6 greys, brother found a half free, and 2 false. low area around cherry trees. almost stepped on everyone of these. southern portage county. picked a few ramps too.


----------



## bryan

][/url] 

Little over half of my finds today in Champaign county, still some small ones out there, lots of people looking in my area,still have aprox 20 behind my house. Same spot as usual, still finding a few nice blacks and one half free today.


----------



## bryan

Also wanted to ask if anyone else is running into a lot of "aborts" this year? I am and it sucks.lol ( Abort = very small shroom that never grows)


----------



## hugh

We found another 15 or so today, some of them huge. All were around dead elms, east of Columbus. It looks like blacks are almost done here, but yellows are just getting big. Stuffed morels for dinner tonight...
[/url]
[USER=503]@bryan[/USER]: I usually see a few small ones every year that don't grow. This seems to happen for one of several reasons: 1) dried out by too much sun or too little rain; 2) stalled by unusually cold weather or frost; 3) they could be the small "tulip" morels which never get much bigger than 2 inches or so


----------



## amoyer09

60 greys in Portage county! Only 20 big enough to pick! We'll go back for the rest Thursday or Friday!


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

Reporting in from Adams County! Found these under close-to-dead oaks, near a stream. It looked like things are just getting started for us!

[/url] 

They were huge!!!

[url=http://www.shagbarkfarmohio.com/images/mushroom/morels/IMG_0676.jpg][img][/url]


----------



## fowlwispereryates

to those that pull the mushroom out of the ground. it is not good for the "root" system. they fruit needs to be cut or pinched off. you will ruin the spot.


----------



## bryan

@ Hugh i have grown a few species of mushrooms at home like oysters, shitake's etc, but what im talking about is shrooms a quarter to half inch tall, just seems like im finding many more aborts than usual here, and great finds! those are really good size!


----------



## hugh

@ BrYaN: Yes, I have found several aborts this year too -- like yours some super teeny ones that never grew. I suspect that the unusually cold weather and repeated frosts did stunt and possibly kill some. One patch of mine by big ash that is always reliable only produced 4-5 super tiny stunted ones (like 1/4 inch) that never grew this year. It's been wet enough, but possibly just too cold for too long.


----------



## bryan

Ahh ok thanks Hugh!! that makes sense to me, thanks again! btw the blacks here are about done also, still find a few giants here and there, scared up a turkey also today, oh and what do you stuff your mushrooms with? and do you ever dry them for later use?


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

@fowlwispereryates 

Point taken! 

Most of what I take I pinch, but it is a good reminder even to those who know better! Those huge ones came right out of the ground, but a knife is going with me tomorrow! It is also good to point out that carrying your stash in a mesh bag helps spread spores!

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## bryan

]]][/url] 

just a few from behind my house where i throw old shrooms and rinse water, prolly 20 or so up right now plus 5 were in my yard.


----------



## hugh

@BrYaN: I have several stuffed morel recipes that I do every year, some with cream cheese and spinach, some with ricotta and spinach and some with brie cheese. A couple of my recipes are on Chris Matherly's site here: 
http://www.morelmushroomhunting.com/stuffed_morels.htm
Lots of people stuff them with crab, too.
If you're lucky enough to have a lot of big yellow caps, I'd say experiment with a few recipes/ stuffing/ cooking times until you find one that really works for you. I seem to have the most consistent success with the cream cheese, spinach and walnuts version. If you like to get the really "meaty" flavor from the morels, let them cooker a bit longer in the oven. It brings out that intense sort of roast turkey flavor in the yellows


----------



## thunter

Nice finds bryan &amp; all, I've been dumping rinse water at base of my apple trees for a few years. Needed to cut them down this early spring. Still nothing. Maybe It hasn't been long enough?
I'll be hitting it hard friday, my next available day to go. Most of what I hunt may get run over the next couple of days given the weather we're getting, but we'll see. 
Good luck to those that will be out there these next couple of days, ...stay hydrated!


----------



## bluetick352

amoyer09 where about in portage co are looking I have some private property I have looked it is nere west branch and buts up to 76 it is close to the gas staion used to nemith or something like that gest curious if were you are hunting is close I was there on sat and found nothing I am starting to think I am the worst hunter there is lol


----------



## bltii

@hugh were are you east of columbus? Still in Franklin? I'm in Licking, live in Alexandria. Hoping my area provides some big ones!


----------



## shroomymcgee

[/url] 
Found these today in Licking County....been looking for morels all month......FINALLY found some!!! Used a mesh sack so hopefully the spores fell out :)


----------



## jayjayem

I am in Licking County and i have been going out looking for a bout a week now. Today i found my first batch. I found about 6 blacks under one tree not sure what kind. Its so freakin exciting when you finally find some! I hope the season is not over yet and i will find more what do you all think?


----------



## cbus82

Found 2 half frees today in Licking county.


----------



## shroomymcgee

In our area it looks like the middle of the season.


----------



## huntinguy

Morrow co. yesterday I found 9 4inch blacks and today I found 2 more plus under one 8 inch live elm I found yellows and greys poping up at the same time. There all under 2 inches tall, I counted 60 or so but there are some that haven't made it thru the leaves yet. I here people talking about these finds but, this is my first, so excited. I'll go back this weekend to see how there coming along .This is the first year I have tree hunted and I will be tree hunting from here on out.


----------



## mattyp17

A little under 4 pounds today in Athens...all nice sized, super fresh yellows found around dead elm except for 2 also really nice sized blacks still lingering around poplar.

I think it's about done for the blacks here, but between now and the end of the week the yellows are gonna start popping all over.


----------



## chuck d

Way 2 go huntinguy! Hunting the trees is the way to go! Some will disagree but when you hunt 1000 of acres of woods you have to have a way to narrow it down. You just can't cover every square inch like you can in small wood lot farm country. I go tree to tree and look down as I go. Hugh: nice pics. Thunter nice finds.


----------



## mojo

@bluetick352 send me an e-mail if ya wanna chat about portage county. This is my first season huntin morels, but finding half frees, greys so far. Maybe could hook up and go shroomin some time. E-mail - [email protected]


----------



## bryan

Thanks thunter and thanks hugh for the recipe links


----------



## bryan

][/url] 

Homegrown morels :mrgreen:


----------



## tarheel1975

Found about 2.5lbs of yellows today outside of Leesburg, Oh


----------



## ab55793

I just moved to Centerville/Dayton Ohio from Kentucky. I haven't ha time to go search before I moved does anyone know if it's still a good time to hunt up here? Or any locations? I was thinking about near John Bryan but I'm not familiar with the area.. :/ thanks for the information and help! Emails can be set to [email protected]


----------



## bryan

@ ab55793 i have seen some pics of nice fins in John Bryan state park, def worth a shot, if i was closer i would hunt there myself.


----------



## ab55793

Thank you. I walked around Cox Arboretum this past weekend but it rained and we didn't get to look much. I'm thinking its worth it just for being outside. It's not far from me either. I just haven't lived in this area since I was a teen and I'm 30 now lol  even then I lived in Yellow Springs Enon area.. I love looking at the pictures and seeing others success, hopefully I will have some as well! Thanks again!!


----------



## hugh

We found another 40 big yellows, all around dead ash in Franklin county. I always wondered if the dead ash would fruit heavily the way dead elm do, and at least in this case they did. I've picked at least 60 from that spot this year, all around three very dead ash.


----------



## buckeyes1gk

My son and I found 64 fresh grays and nice new yellows today. Found them in Licking County. The season is now in full swing. The way things look, we have a good two weeks left in this area. Good hunting!


----------



## bryan

Great finds hugh!! i found another dozen or so behind my house today, and found prolly 30 or so on public land earlier today, still a few blacks being found, yellows now are coming on, found me a nice huge dying elm tree today and picked dozen big yellows around it so far!


----------



## sb

These 26 mature Blacks from today in Franklin County stand in contrast with my 3" pocket knife. <a href=""></a> 

So, here's a bouquet of a dozen beautiful blacks to all you hunters. [url=//i.imgur.com/2vgrWi1l.jpg][/url] 

But before you try to claim this bouquet, you better see the next pic. . . . In the sink waiting the knife.

[url=//i.imgur.com/VdL14f5l.jpg]


----------



## sb

Here's the first pic again ]


----------



## bryan

][/url] 

Time to dry some shrooms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thunter

Hugh/Bryan....awsome &amp; great pics
Sb....those are some picture perfect bruisers....nice
I don't care for freezing shrooms, but I'd like to try dehydrating some myself . Have been told it's the best way to go
Dad found 3# today, halffrees for most part.....looking forward to hitting the woods fri, have alot of ground to cover, as i will be busy all weekend.
Good luck all


----------



## xrandog

Finally... Miami Co., found 30 spikes and 1 large grey.. And today working, found 6 greys in clark county(stepped on one)


----------



## oldshroomer

thunter, yes, drying them is the best way to preserve. they keep excellent that way. better than freezing. you can just set them off in a dry area and let em dry out then put then in a mason jar for storage.


----------



## drewbobloo1988

After drying, who do you eat them? Shurley not dry. Do you soak in something?


----------



## gimmieliberty

Rehydrate and then cook them however you are cooking them. Stored ones are best for recipes and soups. I have fried rehydrated ones and they are still good eatin though.


----------



## gimmieliberty

Todays find in Athens Co.
[/url] 

Most were decently fresh some dried ones. Need some more rain but forecast of SE Ohio doesn't call for any until 5/9. Hope to still hit some more but think the ones popping might be getting fried in this heat. Any prediction on how much longer here in SE Ohio?


----------



## fishingmandan22

Found 33 half free's and 2 blondes, one grey in Warren County today. The heat was on today here and still all were fresh.


----------



## chuck d

]


----------



## chuck d

&lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## sb

Well, after my sumtpuous dinner today of black morels, referenced pictorially above, I gave myself an hour before dark to go out into the woods--a different woods. So, I guess this following pic must be my desert. ]


----------



## rookie

'm relatively new to hunting morels and have had no luck the past couple years. Been out several times this year and still no luck, besides today. Sad thing is, I wasn't originally morel hunting until we stumbled across several patches today. My share was 189 shrooms, in several varieties, totallling right at 8 pounds. Will get some pics posted when I figure it out. Found in ross county outside of chillicothe. Some are getting dry as well. No worries though, we found several fresh patches that are still producing. I am going back as well. Considering it was on an hour and a half of hunting (ran out of room lol)


----------



## huntinguy

Morrow co. yesterday about 30 or so. Man I love tree huntin


----------



## billshroomerr

found 3 blacks &amp; 5 just coming up, left the 5 in 1 woods on 4/29, found fresh grays coming up under apple tree---- left to grow 4/30 yesterday found 23 sponge under elm with many small ones left &amp; 4 dogs


----------



## elmer fungi

Bryan,
I have a Nesco dehydrater that look like yours. How do you dry shrooms? I tried two years ago and didn't get good results.


----------



## sbilyeu75

I watch this board but have never messaged. I've failed miserably this year. I'm in Greene county and have to use public land. The spots that have produced for me in the past 3 years are giving me nothing. I feel so deMORELized. Is anyone getting anything from Greene county?


----------



## ant

Im in Greene and am also limited to public land and have probly found about 150 or so here.


----------



## bryan

@ Elmer i just set it on almost the lowest setting and let it run all night , they are nice and dry today. Will let them sit in a paper bag for a couple days to finish drying, then store in jars or bags!


----------



## bryan

So i watered about 10 morels i have behind my house last night, needless to say they expanded quite a bit over night, fattened right up!


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

@sbilyeu75 A lot of folk on here suggest looking for dead Elms. We don't have a lot of Elms in Adams County - at least where I am. I have been finding them under close to dead oaks near tulip poplars and having a water source nearby always ensures a jackpot. Maybe you'd find them under Oaks or Tulip poplars where you are? Just a guess...


----------



## rookie




----------



## kbarker01

Chuckd- that looks like to many, don't want you to get sick. I will take them off of your hands. Just looking out for a fellow shroom hunter! :lol:


----------



## rookie

Honestly I will probably sell some. I still have 5 pounds after dividing some out to the family.


----------



## mattyp17

2 pounds in about 2 hours yesterday in Athens. All yellows

Season seems to be at it's peak here


----------



## chuck d

@kbarker01 lol. Nice. I give a lot away to old folks that can't get out anymore. I don't freeze many. Wait till Fridays pic. Plan on crushing them. Tomorrow can't get here soon enough. Good luck all!


----------



## sbilyeu75

I guess I'll just have to start hitting up new places. The bummin thing is I've got a little one that I can't go bushwhacking with, so I have to stay close to trails.


----------



## cbus82

Found around 10 half frees today in Franklin County ranging from 4 to 7 inches. There were also several that were too far gone and some of those were mosters as well. This was a new spot for me, close to railroad tracks so I will definetly remember to check that spot a little earlier next year. I will post a picture later.


----------



## elmer fungi

Found 11 blacks in Portage County. All were good picking size. Got them along the road near dead Elm and live Ash. One fattie had an ant colony up inside. I'm still digging ants out of my soak bowl after 4 rinses.


----------



## mojo

found a few this morning portage county.


----------



## high def

I found 8 in NE Clark County today. Time for to check all my spots. How do you post pics on here?


----------



## bryan

]]]]]]][/url] 

From today's hunt!


----------



## cbus82

Nice finds BrYan.

Here are the pics of the half frees from Franklin County.

&lt;a href=&quot;[/url]"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;&lt;a 

&lt;a href=&quot;[url=http://s1282.photobucket.com/user/cbus82/media/half_free1_050213_resize_zpsc2a1c881.jpg.html][img][/url]"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;&lt;a


----------



## hugh

We found a few more big ones, all around dead ash and dead elm in Franklin county. It's the peak of the season for yellows in this zone. Luckily almost no jumpy bugs or moldy ones yet -- just one filled with about 10 billion ants


----------



## morelseeker

Now Finding BIG yellows and greys, this tells me it's time to head up to north eastern Ohio or from mid to lower Michigan for more blacks.


----------



## scott c

Hugh, we have peaked in our part of Ohio around Dayton, with fresh finds at the tops on dead elm and at the bottom. Our ash put out a scout or two and same with large tulips found 2 aged but still good from the preflush 2-3 weeks ago but never really flushed numbers. Dead elms accounted for 95% of what I found this year with a couple more secluded spots to dig for gold left.


----------



## bltii

Anyone ever hunt apple orchards?


----------



## cotty

Found 72 very fresh yellows today, in Fairfield county, all under a grove of live sycamores, the yellows just starting to come out here in Fairfield county should have another week or two left till they are done here.


----------



## cotty

My pics of this years finds are on my photo bucket, my username on there is necottyusmc2010, check out my pics if you would like.


----------



## meh_notsogood_justafew

Took my first trip to Tar Hollow today. 6 hours of tree hunting with little to show for it.

Absolutely nothing under poplar, hundreds of trees checked. The tiny morels in the pic below were on sapling ash at the bottom of a ravine. Nothing on elm. 

No Elm trees at all to speak of actually. Just some saplings, maybe biggest 6" diameter. Literally less than two dozen Ash spotted all day of various sizes.

Whole trip kinda sucked truth be told. Not worth the drive from Columbus (for morel hunting anyway).

Is this normal for Tar Hollow?

All the big morels pictured below were gathered in a 15 yard area under about 10 young, 6-10" diameter, Sycamore within 10 feet of a small stream. No other possible hosts anywhere nearby. No other sycamore outside of this area held any shroomidge, and I did start targeting sycamore of similar size and above. Never seen anything like it before.

Any thoughts?

[/url] 

[URL=http://imgur.com/vHqWThf][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/vHqWThf.jpg


----------



## meh_notsogood_justafew

Took my first trip to Tar Hollow today. 6 hours of tree hunting with little to show for it.

Absolutely nothing under poplar, hundreds of trees checked. The tiny morels in the pic below were on sapling ash at the bottom of a ravine. Nothing on elm.

No Elm trees at all to speak of actually. Just some saplings, maybe biggest 6″ diameter. Literally less than two dozen Ash spotted all day of various sizes.

Whole trip kinda sucked truth be told. Not worth the drive from Columbus (for morel hunting anyway).

Is this normal for Tar Hollow?

All the big morels pictured below were gathered in a 15 yard area under about 10 young, 6-10″ diameter, Sycamore within 10 feet of a small stream. No other possible hosts anywhere nearby. No other sycamore outside of this area held any shroomidge, and I did start targeting sycamore of similar size and above. Never seen anything like it before.

Any thoughts?


----------



## sciotoguy

Tar hollow is tuff., i hunted it for years,, use to find bunches,,, but gave up on it. I think it comes down to timing or something,,,,,,,,it use to be good. may still be in the spot

tar holow was always kinda tuff,,,,,,, iffen you finding new ground.....


Like i always say its a race,,,, but even second or third pickens, can yield a mess, for supper.


----------



## sciotoguy

Also sounds like you were to high up,,,,, check down lower on the hillside way down


----------



## meh_notsogood_justafew

another try to post this sad picture [/url] 
this is two, 8.5x11" sheets paper side by side as background.

hurray it worked. (morels.com need to optimize posting images from imgur.com which is very widely used these days) i hadda jump through hoops to figure it out.


----------



## nicia

Found our first patch of half frees today in Northern Knox County. 26 in all plus two greys!


----------



## huntinguy

Hey does anybody know if this is how morels start. There's probably 40-50 quarter sized and smaller spots. It looks identical to whats around the roots and sometimes the tops of some. It starts about three feet away and stops about ten feet away on the west side of a 8"live elm on a northwest facing slope in a creek bottom. morrow co.. Im curious so im going to check up on it every couple of days.


----------



## huntinguy

Not a good day in delaware co., so two days ago I found about 20 or so yellows and covered them back up because it's public land. Come back today and these are the only ones not found. I hate public land sometimes.


----------



## gimmieliberty

Took my dad out today and found 140 even. All on N/NE facing hills. Praying for rain in SE Ohio so it keeps on rolling. A lot were getting dried.


----------



## morel_master

its in full swing here in west central ohio, yellows just getting going good,greys on their way out, blacks rotten should be another 2 weeks of fruiting if were lucky! Happy Shroomin!!


----------



## morel_master




----------



## jer0702

[/url] 

5lb of the 7lbs my dad found today in south central Ohio.


----------



## jim33

@ Huntinguy, I had the some of the same stuff show up in one of my spots last year, then it got real cold and I never got the first morel there last year.....Let me know what happens.


----------



## thunter

@not so good, I was there myself today and your haul bested what I brought home. I don't believe the half-free's are gonna come up worth a hoot. Might check a couple days after the next rain, but my gut says it aint gonna happen. 
In other words, Tar Hollow has about played out....unless you know some decent Yellow sponge areas, but good luck with that if your not a local, it's tough. 
Tulip morels will be about all thats left to be had, but it's not time for them yet.
Tar Hollow gets hammered hard every year and is a tough place to hunt.


----------



## hugh

Otter, Nancy and I picked 200 today, mostly big yellows (only 2 half-frees and 2 tulips in the bunch). Some were monsters. We also left a bunch that were too old. The photo here shows only half of the haul that we split with Otter:
[/url]
[url=http://s276.photobucket.com/user/down_dog2000/media/IMG_4923.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## sb

Are there truffles in Ohio?


----------



## chuck d

Today's finds. All around sycamore,poplar, and dead elm. Season is on its way out in Fairfield unless we get a quick rain. Maybe 1 more week and that will all be shaded spots down low. Found some small fresh ones on north facing but everything else was drying out and left a lot there that were to far gone. Good luck all!


----------



## chuck d

]


----------



## oldshroomer

Hugh, how bout putting me in your will ?? I want your hot spots! When you go to morel heaven! K?
But then no, you'll pass it along to that blond cutie in your pics!! won't you.....


----------



## morelseeker

To BLTii, I have had some good find of grays in apple orchards,but alas with all the honeysuckle growing it makes it very difficult to get in them anymore.


----------



## hugh

sorry, the baby and the dogs and the wife are all ahead of you in line for the will. you might get lucky and see us all die in a fiery crash, but until then the morel spots stay in the family.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Wow, you folks are rockin'! I'm hunting in Mahoning County (NE Ohio) and not a single find yet. Stopped at a friend's property in southern Trumbull County after work for a quick check in an old apple grove there. Nada! Oddly, I'm not finding fungi of any description. It's like we've become a fungi free zone up here! Maybe we need another shot of rain. Shoot, I had to water my garlic this evening. Been a while since the last rain, but it was a good one. Anyway, going to hit a private farm I have permission to hunt tomorrow a little further south in the county. Nice mix of terrain. Some high land, some low, some slopes, nice mix of hardwoods and some ancient apple trees. Either I'm looking in all the wrong spots or they just haven't popped up here yet. Since most of the action posted here still seems south of me, I'm hoping for the latter. Whatever, I'm going to keep looking! 8-O


----------



## thunter

Nice chuck and and hugh...again!
I hope the tulip gods are good to me this next week or so, if not, 
I'm about done. Been a decent season all &amp; all.


----------



## morelmaster_01

found a few over 70 past 4 days and have gotten much much dryer than id like we need rain bad and it will be good pickinn here in cable ohio...


----------



## morelmaster_01




----------



## morelmaster_01

idk not shure how too post a pic the right with a "smart" i mean dumb phone...lol


----------



## chuck d

@thunter thanks. I was thinking about ya when I was looking in my spots up here. I was figuring you we're gonna have a rough day. I would have found more but somebody has found some of my spots. Boot prints and stems ain't good. That's ok cuz tomorrow when they are in there they will c my stems and hopefully find very few I missed. Suckers!!!! The woods where I'm looking is so thick in this late season that I couldn't find any tulips where I usually find them. Hard enough to find the 4-6 inch whites. I was in Meigs 1st then Hocking/Fairfield 2nd for those of you wondering. Good luck everybody. Also nice finds Hugh/Nancy/Baby/ and Otter.


----------



## gimmieliberty

Todays finds
[/url] 

RAIN RAIN RAIN! Please!! To bad its not in the forecast for a couple of days.. Its getting dry out there and a lot of the ones I'm finding are too gone and I leave behind. Found a bunch of aborts that ran out of moisture to grow.

@Drnk2That how about that f%#!ing sucks! I get pissed when ones I find and cover are gone when I come back.. Couldn't imagine basically growing and caring for them and they get ripped off. :cry:


----------



## bltii

&lt;a href=&quot; <a href="http://s1332.photobucket.com/albums/w620/bltii/?action=view¤t=0A65DB9C-3020-4259-9DEA-1BAB477F6001-2045-00000327676CE91C_zps8367388e.jpg&amp;evt=user_media_share">"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot; " alt="" /&gt; 

I believe this is a link to my photobucket page


----------



## sb

Friday evening picked 72 morels in Franklin county in 2 hours. The first pictue below is of the first 13. They were fairly typical morels. Most of the morels in the first pic had started to dry out even as most had moisture in the stem, still. We found that there was soil moisture at the surface, but the dry humidity of the last two days has started to take its toll on the caps, especially if they stood above the leaves and were subject to exposure to air/wind. Those that were in niches of retained moisture were still moist enough that they hadn’t stopped growing.

The nice thing about the dry ones was that if there had been excellent moisture they would have already started to deteriorate over the past 3 days. As it was they were mostly at the maximum of size and without deterioration when they dried out.
][/url] 

Picture two below is of all the mushrooms together and you can see some of the 60 tulip mushrooms we found all in one spot.
[url=//i.imgur.com/aPmah1nl.jpg]


----------



## oldshroomer

I don't know why you guys are leaving behind ones that you find are "too far gone", THEN you go home and dry your shrooms to save them!!?? If you find ones that are starting to dry out OR even ones that are dried out, bring them home place in pot of water and Presto!! they plump right back up!!
I've picked ones that were as dry as can be, brought them home, soaked em AND ate em!!
It's one thing if they're crumbly and damaged, but if they're just drying out! PICK EM! They're still good!!


----------



## sb

Excellent point made.


----------



## oldtimer

Hey SB, is that a hickory jack you have there ? I have found them often, but never tried them. Any suggestions ? Thanks.


----------



## sb

Oldtimer. 
The morels in the above (first of 2) pics are sitting on a shelf mushroom that I know of as Dryads Saddle or Pheasant backs. I've eaten them. They are more tender as young ones. This one was at least a foot across. Nice for posing morels. On larger and even smaller ones I would only ear the outer rim as that is the most tender part in my experience. Taste--bland.


----------



## sb

For 3-4 years I've been throwing morel trimmings and rinse water into my gardens. Today I found the first morels resulting from this.
]


----------



## sb

Oldtimer--I don't know if you're referring to what I called tulip morels or the shelf mushroom I posed the morels on to take the first picture.


----------



## elmer fungi

Hunted for 2 hours today around several dozen dead Elms. Some had Dryad mushrooms so I figure the trees had some fertile punk to sprout morels. The leaves were crunchy like corn flakes while I was trekking through the hillsides. Underneath the leaf bed, the soil had a moist texture when scooped up by hand. 
I'm bummed. I had high expectations today.


----------



## bryan

]]]][/url] 

Champaign county!!


----------



## hilliarddan

Hello all. I am new to the hunt (in-laws been hunting in Coshocton/Knox County for years). I am in Western Franklin County. Gave Prarie Oaks Metro Park a try today...found mushrooms, but no morels. Can anyone give me at least a broad idea of places I could try to look in these parts? Lot of ticks at Prarie Oaks!


----------



## bryan

@hilliarddan try any state park you can get to


----------



## greg

Muskingum County, May 4, 2013. 
Found about 100 today in our usual spots. That's a really good take for us so I'm thinking everything that's going to pop has already popped. Most were getting pretty dehydrated, too, so it looks like the end of the season around here.


----------



## meigs2134

Do I need to check the same elms year after year if I don't find any? Can they pop up at any time or can the trees go too far and produce. Or if a tree is going to produce morels will it do it in the first years or dieing?


----------



## thunter

@bryan...excellent!

@chuck, I know what you mean. Some of my fav. spots arent so much "owned" by us as they used to be. Been getting tougher to get there on the right day, these past few years especially. I've done everything but throw a tent up out there and I don't know that I'm beyond doing that


----------



## rookie

5 more pounds today. Will post a pic later. Area is drying up a bit and the hot spot has shifted a little. Several very fresh. Everything was relatively the same elevation.


----------



## hugh

I hunted a couple of spots in PA and WV with Otter and his brother today, and we found 186 -- almost all mature yellows with just a couple of half-frees. We also left many that were moldy or too old.


----------



## cbus82

Those are some nice looking morels hugh. Public or private land? If you dont mind me asking.


----------



## sciotoguy

@ hugh You think the season has peaked here in central? I was just down in Zaleski this past Wednesday, and found very fresh yellows, But back up here I am finding numbers but also alot of dried up ones. Hope we get a bit of rain to prolong the flush,, or produce another. But what looked like may of been a long season lasted a week??


----------



## hugh

@cbus82: this was all public land except one stretch in WV where Otter had permission to hunt. 

@sciotoguy: I think the south-facing slopes and sunny spots in my areas have definitely peaked, but the north-facing slopes are still producing fresh greys. Where we hunted today we found totally dried out dead ones on the south-facing slopes but small fresh ones on the north-facing slopes and shady spots. I would say another week in my areas anyway But you're right -- it looked like a long season at first (like record year 2008) but then got hot too fast and is now finishing up very quickly. Oh well.


----------



## sciotoguy

@hugh, I truly thought this was going to be banner year,, long and late,, temps are right but the dry wind and sudden lack of rain is going to bring the season to an end very soon. but has been so much better than last year.

Do you hunt up in michigan? I have never set foot in the state,,, been to almost every state in the country except michigan and Maine. Planing on trying the cadillac area in a week or so.


----------



## bryan

Found those on the same public land as all my others. Lots of people looking here today. Prolly a week here left.


----------



## bryan

Hugh killin em as usual. Lol


----------



## dmellohio




----------



## dmellohio

130 found in muskingum county


----------



## oldtimer

SB, yes, same thing. The locals around here call 'em hickory jacks. Anyone have any suggestions on how to clean and prepare Dryad Saddles ?


----------



## oldshroomer

Oldtimer, we use them, Draid's, various ways. Just sauteed in a pan, breaded and fried or in stews, grilled on hamburgers and the like. all ways they are tasty! just use the smaller ones or use the outer edges of the big ones.


----------



## meigs2134

Should I keep checking the same old elms year after year, even though I've never found any under them, could the great morel pop up at any time or is it too late for those trees


----------



## sb

How about some morels and scrambled eggs before hitting the woods.
]]]]


----------



## sb

Saturday evening, Franklin county. Finds are getting fewer and they are often dried by the low humidity winds and air -- otherwise they would have started to crumble and disintegrate. Found 6 last night.
][/url] 
These were around a dead tree shedding bark (Elm?) Best one below. Caught by Mother Nature at the height of perfection and dried on the stem.

[url=//i.imgur.com/T7QOcnRl.jpg]


----------



## eagle-eye

Found 176 yellows along south side of thicket yesterday, went back this morn. found 16,not much happening in woods yet, could use a thunder storm soon for things to come on better in Fulton Co.


----------



## fishingmandan22

found six yellows today, one huge one! can't figure how to post the picture?


----------



## elmer fungi

Went for another two hours today and found only 2 more black in an area I already picked over. Looked under two mature dead elms near a water source at the trail edge and my pulse sped up as I approached- found zero. 
Getting very frustrated as I am actually using tree hunting by spotting Elms, something I didn't do before because I couldn't identify them, and I'm still getting skunked.


----------



## shrooner

SB the only thing I see dont wrong for My Taste is I always start the Eggs and then add the Morels Makes it alot Better Just give the Morels 2-3 Mins to Cook, But there Really is NO bad way to Fix Morels LOL. Jim


----------



## shrooner

SB the only thing I see done wrong for My Taste is I always start the Eggs and then add the Morels Makes it alot Better Just give the Morels 2-3 Mins to Cook, But there Really is NO bad way to Fix Morels LOL. Jim


----------



## bltii

Found 3 decent yellows (ash tree) 1 small grey and 1 small tulip (sycamore tree)
Found an elm graveyard. I mean it looked perfect! Nothing!
Then I found the mother load of leeks. Millions on a hillside.


----------



## bltii

Licking county


----------



## paugustine1223

Went out today in Greene Country for a half hour or so, I have 4 large yellows under a dead cherry tree. Im going to try my luck again tomorrow.


----------



## sb

This pic is for Shrooner: Morel on white pizza.
]


----------



## sb

Shrooner: I'll try it that way next "morels for breakfast" morning, unless morel gravy over biscuits wins out. Yum


----------



## briansc2020

Can anyone tell me what morels go for per pound now days? Looking to buy some really don't know what to bu them for.


----------



## bucksfan21

Wouldn't pay no more then 35 a pound


----------



## briansc2020

Ok I figured it was around 30 Thank You!


----------



## mojo

Todays finds, 59 in portage county.


----------



## huntinguy

Does anyone know if some of the morels will popup again if it rains found 2 still hiding in the leaves almost like being dormant till the right moment. I only found 2 mature yellows in morrow co.. This is the first year I picked dryads saddles and man they are good. I sauteed mine with some venison backstrap and onions. Some just with butter and pepper. I definely have two mushrooms on my favorite list now. I never knew about them intill some of yall started talking about them. Thanks


----------



## mickshroom

So far im up to 98,but if we don't get some rain here in putnum co things are going to dry up fast


----------



## bluetick352

Mojo I gest sent you a email it came from my phone


----------



## meigs2134

Come on rain!!


----------



## nicia

Found 18 today bringing my total this year to 52...many today were looking burnt. Definitely needing rain here in Knox County!


----------



## meigs2134

Anyone ever hunt here in meigs at shade river state forest?


----------



## briansc2020

Anyone have any luck along the side of rivers?


----------



## chuck d

Well talk to you all next spring. Good luck county's up north. This season was worse than last seasons drought.


----------



## cotty

@chuck d it was a great season for me this year patches that aint been up in ten years came up for me here in Fairfield county, the aep reclands were a joke for the second year in a row found a new black patch though, that produced 60 blacks, @Brian yes beside rivers and spring are good late season areas because they stay moist for the most part, look for a mix of sycamore and elm live or dead in the bottoms, late season if you find a grove of sycamore mixxed with elm it is almost sure to produce, good luck and happy hunting, maybe 1 more trip or so for me, the west facing hills are done east facing hills done, north facing hills done, only finding on south facing hills and bottoms, bottom rooms still have about a week if its a shaded botttom if not they will be dry, gavw away 2lbs today biggest find in two years since 2011, when me and a good buddy found 13 lbs in one patch


----------



## ricjr

Hey all. Went hunting this afternoon in southern trumbull county with no avail. All good trees minus any elms and nothing to find. Was on my hands and knees in the brush, nothing. Had some luck with fiddleheads but they are pretty much done now. Anyone finding anything in trumbull. Can't be early the way everything else is taking off can it?


----------



## squatsinelms

Went back Thursday and checked on the 40+ we left in three locations, they were all bigger and had alot of brothers and sisters. For those of us in the common sense crowd they grew. For those in magic land we must have caught them in mid pop on Monday. Walked out with 200 yellow. Starting to look dry here in Muskingum co. New area to hunt Monday 600 acres private land.


----------



## thunter

Take it easy chuck....im gonna give the tulips the benefit of the doubt and get out at least one last time or more if they're up, Decent year for blacks, half-frees, once again were below ave., so we'll see what happens here in a few.


----------



## cotty

Agreed thunter my tulip patches aint showed a peep yet this year and my bottom black and yellow pstches are still showing life, Big yellows still have about a week if we get this rain Monday Tuesday and Wednesday they calling for, then the tulips will be up by mid week next week but, north east and west hills are done only south hills and bottoms are producing right now, it should be a banner year for tulips if we get rain, if not it will be a bust like last year, quick fast and done, it was shaping up to be a great year then it was back to drought, hopefully it turns around, good luck all and hsppy hunting


----------



## cotty

@ thunter this year has been a banmer year for me and a very sentimental year for rooms, for the only reason is I found a patch my dad and me found when I was 8 years old, it aint produced since then besides maybe ten yellows but this year I found over 2lbs in it, I spread my dads Ashes in that same spot last year, cause thats what he asked for was to be spread over the old property, his old party cave his old room patches and buckeye lake.


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

@briansc2020 

Anyone have any luck along the side of rivers?

Everything we've found has been along running creeks under dead-close to dead oaks and tulip poplars. If that helps! Going out again today after the rain. We'll see!!! We're in Adams County OH.


----------



## sciotoguy

The result of 2 guys hunting known spots, for 7 hours.

One lone beautiful shroom.

A very discouraging day. //i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag128/sciotoguy/IMG_20130505_170720_950_zps094333ca.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sciotoguy

And a discouraging morning if this pic dont show up this time. //i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag128/sciotoguy/IMG_20130505_170720_950_zps094333ca.jpg[/IMG][/url] 


or try http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag128/sciotoguy/IMG_20130505_170720_950_zps094333ca.jpg


----------



## thunter

@cotty, nice....strange the way things work out, isn't it? That is a fitting request for an avid outdoors man and It's pretty awesome that you carried that out for your dad. A very good friend of mine did the same for his father....an island on a favorite lake in Canada and his old property in S. Ohio. 
I spend a ton of time outdoors, most of it with my father. If I'm still going half a strong when I'm in my 70's, I'll be happy. I know it can't last a whole lot longer, but it's nice to know the memories will always be there.


----------



## flybum

@ricjr....I am in Geauga Cty and haven't found but one lone half free. I have probably put in 25+ hours in the last 3 weeks looking and hunting. All I can find are false morels. I have hunted trees all over. I have some amazing poplar groves that have produced in the past and nothing this year. I have looked at 250 elms if I've looked at one...nothing but fungus I don't pick. I have talked to one guy who has found morels up here. Everyone else seems to think that this week and next will be getting good. So, as much as I think I'm just not finding them, many others think it's still too early and based on the reports from further south, it very well could be. I'm just trying to keep my head up and in the game. Hoping for the rain this week. If so, I still have faith that it will be shroom time!


----------



## baseknox

@ fly bum I too am having the same frustrations...i am in seneca county ohio....40 min south of lake erie. Ive logged about 30 hours with not one mushroom. Have even went to my pink tape on my trees that have produced many over the last 3 years. Im starting to think i just dont know what im looking for (only been hunting for 3 years)....Ive had poison ivy twice already! wouldnt mind it if i had some mushrooms to show for it!!!! Ive heard of a couple people finding some really small greys...but for the most part,...no one has found anything up north. BOOOOOO!


----------



## bryan

][/url] 

Took yesterday off from shrooming, went for about an hour walk today and found these, still nice and fresh, Champaign county


----------



## hugh

We found another 40 big yellows and 5 tulip morels, all around elm, ash and apple. We also left a bunch of dead moldy ones. This is about the end of it for central OH -- time to move up north a little bit


----------



## bryan

Nice Hugh i cant believe im still finding fresh ones and new arrivals here.lol.only looked in one small spot today and found those above, yellows very fresh and still finding smaller greys even that are newer, still no tulips for me did find one old half free.


----------



## bucksfan21

It's not over yet guys this rain will help and I found a patch of 20 new greys today still small left them to grow for a couple days


----------



## cotty

A couple more days left of the season here in Fairfield found 30 very fresh yellows, and 2 half frees, and 1 black thats been up for about 5 days or so, but on a plus note tried my first saddle fungus, they are very good, almost taste like a morel but more of a woody taste, very good though.


----------



## cotty

@ baseknox, it seems to be just a bit early up that way, I was up that way in parma area, and went to a few very good looking spots, with nothing, I was hoping to find a few blacks atleast but not the case, the wood looked a little young foliage wise, mayapples were just comming up about 5 inches tall, that was the middle of last week, so just keep patient, they will come.


----------



## cotty

@ Hugh, I find most of my yellows in sycamore groves on hills and in bottoms, ive been hunting mushrooms for years, and just recently noticed the trees ive been hunting around, is finding them around sycamores a sign that the season is at its end or is it just one of the trees they prefere all the time, ive also noticed, I can still go out and find them alot of times about week after every else stops finding them could this just be atributed to the high moisture content all the time, you seem to be the most knowledgeable person on here.


----------



## cur hunter

Im new to this board but have been reading it for a while. Ive been mushroomin for about 18 years and am 31. Had a pretty good year so far in knox county. Found 4 or 500 i guess. Mostly grays. Seems to be tailing off quite a bit now, finding some dry ones. I only hunt elms though so maybe im missing some. Hope we get some rain tonight and maybe get another week out of this year.


----------



## cotty

@cur try looking at sycamores, for late season idk what it is about them but they always produce for me


----------



## cur hunter

I'll give that a shot. I know some river bottoms that may be the ticket!


----------



## chuck d

Take care thunter. @ cotty I'm not totally done just in Fairfield. Glad you had a good season. I find whites and grays around the sycamores early and all the way to the end. At the very end I can walk some of the same trees and get big yellows. Not all sycamores produce but the ones that do are more productive way longer than any elm or ash. Some trees I get 80+ under every year. I'm sure that comment will get bashed, elms are good for a few years but I'm pulling pounds out for the life of the sycamore. Good hunting!


----------



## hobu777

Season definitely getting going in a big way in NW Ohio.

Found 55 yesterday and 176 tonight.

Tonight's Haul....found amongst a bunch of old ash trees that always produces big time for me:


----------



## ricjr

Went to a new spot in trumbull county yesterday and was taken by how many elms there was. Big, dead, dying, young, uprooted you name it. Looked for an hour or so and nothing. Went deeper in the woods following the creek and found an old sycamore stand intermingled with a bunch of elms no bigger around than 5 inches. Low and behold 61 found after a little crawling on my knees. Barley lifting them big ol'leaves. Looked for another hour in different spots down the creek and no more found. Gonna try again today. Hopefully we get a lil rain soon as everything is so dry in the woods.


----------



## fishingmandan22

Tried a new spot yesterday in Warren County and it paid off with 7 big mature greys. Yesterday evening after all the rain we got we checked over in Greene County and found a nice spot with 13 yellows, ran out of daylight before we got to look very good and we had to leave. Might get back over today or tomorrow.


----------



## buckeyebrett

Pic 1 is from Guernsey on 4/29. Pic 2 is Guernsey on 5/4. Pic 3 is Medina on 5/6.


----------



## ricjr

Just got back from another spot in southern trumbull co, walked around for about 2hrs and found four nice yellows but two different areas each had a nice mess but only about an inch tall. Recovered and will have to check back. Hope I haven't stepped on too many of them. Nice to know they are going though.


----------



## lance137

look like to small herb buds on that hood did you find those near the shrooms 8-O


----------



## buckeyebrett

Lol! I wish.


----------



## bryan

picked about 35-40 today here in champaign county, 2 tulip, one big black still standing and smaller greys bigger yellows


----------



## bucksfan21

Found 26 big yellows today all fresh and spongy all in fairfield county so this rain is helping season isn't over yet guys maybe another week or so


----------



## oldshroomer

Yep, don't give up yet, all you new pickers, they're still some out there! Especially with this recent rain to keep them moist.
I fell into morel heaven today! Found 85!! in one spot. Creek bank, dying elm, north facing slope to creek. all fresh and still growing, but alas! I was not about to leave all of those to grow more. I wouldn't have been able to sleep worrying that someone else would find them. keep looking!! I'm in franklin county by the way........


----------



## chuck d

]


----------



## bltii

My son was laying mulch for a mission trip fundraiser at a client of mines house, I stopped to pick him up and asked if I could walk her woods out back, 20 min.... 3yellows, 8greys.


----------



## sciotoguy

@chuck d Nice pic,,, I count 15,,, and fur sure more in there,,,,, sweet


----------



## chuck d

@sciotoguy thanks. Ended up being 5 lbs. those are just the ones out in the opening. 360 around tree they were.


----------



## sciotoguy

Sweet,,,,,,,, been along time since i found a jackpot like that,,,, its what keeps me going.


----------



## cbus82

Nice chuck. Are you finding them deeper in the woods in lower elevations?


----------



## yellowfever

today was a great day thanks to the rain! Found 80 in Greene County....mainly greys and big yellows!


----------



## cbus82

Man guys, after reading your posts I have new hope around central ohio. Think I will take the day off tomorrow and go for a hunt. Now I need to decide which public land to hunt.


----------



## thunter

Nice chuck....jackpot!


----------



## chuck d

@cbus82 north facing slopes top to bottom. All ash elm and poplar trees. I was in Gue/Nob counties. Usually a week after things are slowing down here I head there and find plenty of fresh ones. Fairfield Co. That is. There's still plenty of little fresh ones in Fairfield/Hocking but I'm deep and very low here. Sycamores with plenty of shade or any leaf cover for that matter. Couple more days after this rain and ill run back thru and get what I can see. Woods is really thick now. Good luck all.


----------



## chuck d

Thanks thunter. Hey u dehydrate any of yours? If so what do u do, how long and best way to preserve them. I've always froze them but looking for a different way. I have talked to Hugh before and he puts those packet things that you get in beef jerkey to keep them fresh but idk where you get those either.


----------



## cbus82

I appreciate your insight chuck. This is my 3rd year hunting so I have a lot ot learn still.


----------



## chuck d

Your welcome cbus82. I've been hunting them since I was in grade school and I'm almost 40 now. There's so many more people out there now it's stupid. I'm finding tons of stems and constantly running people out of my spots on private land. Late in the season is when I find new spots for next year by locating rotten ones. Also I'm always looking for next years elm trees. If you know your trees it gets much easier finding them. Find your spots and tell no one.


----------



## cur hunter

Picked just under 2 pound in knox county today and hunted maybe an hour. Grays and yellows under elms


----------



## edgemre

I am in greene county and have found mushrooms in several locations. I was wondering if I could find another set in the same places later or is it a one time thing? Also, I haven't had any luck around sycamores, is it ones near creeks and big stands? Thanks, second year hunting and just trying to figure it out.


----------



## vangunj

I am hunting in Pickaway county and found over 15 lbs this year. This is my first year hunting for mushrooms since I was a little kid. I found 3lbs in 15 minutes after the rains last night. I just want to share that i've been finding them at the edge of a wood line by a dead Elm tree. I don't like them, but he wife and kids eat them up


----------



## chuck d

edgemre it's not a 1 time thing. They don't all pop at same time. I have found stems where someone else had picked them and found shrooms right near there stems and they were huge yellows. They probably were there when they were small and picked them and never checked again. Plus as awesome as we think we are we still miss them and when you go back there's 6+ inchers. Sycamores down at the bottom of the hill along creek. Not all produce but find the ones that do and you have a good spot. Also sycamore groves with 10 or more all around each other is killer. My hills and ravines are a lot different than yours in Greene Co. Also lift the green briers up around the sycamores. There always hiding under them and them ferns. Most people walk and check only open areas and stay out of the thick stuff.


----------



## hobu777

Found 33 more tonight, with some nice big yellows.

I've found 264 in NW Ohio in the last 3 days.

I think there is a solid week to ten days left in the season here in NW Ohio....but we could use a few days of rain.

Good luck, fellas.


----------



## hugh

We found 8 kind of beat yellows in Columbus around dead elm and then drove up north to Knox county, where we found some nice fresh ones, all around ash. The season is just getting going there:


----------



## cbus82

Hugh, thats good to know. What are your thoughts on thoughts on Ashland/Holmes counties right now?


----------



## hugh

cbus82: I haven't hunted Ashland or Holmes counties, but they are adjacent to Knox, so I would assume there are fresh ones up there now or will be this week. At least where we were hunting the big ash were producing and no sign of elms yet


----------



## cbus82

Hugh. Thanks again.


----------



## yellowfever

found 90 yellows in Greene county today......steady rain fell late in the afternoon so, there should be more hunting!


----------



## thunter

Found in Hocking Co. today.....some in pretty rough shape. Most all were in bottoms of deep ravines around Sycamore and/or Elm. Gonna hit some more bottoms tomorrow and a couple North ravines that have been good to us in the past for Tulips on Fri,.... the end is near  
@chuck, I've never dehydrated em. Dad still freezes some every year. Frozen to me is such a far cry from fresh, that I don't bother with it anymore. I'm definitely wanting to try dehydrating...maybe next season.


----------



## baseknox

im in nw ohio . . .seneca county. I have literaly spent 30 plus hours in woods,....hands and knees, ive had ticks, poison ivy and been stung by a bee, and all for one tiny little half free. The last rain we have had was about two weeks ago,...and it was a cold rain. It is sooooo dry up here. I keep going out everynight after work hoping to catch the day. Ive only been hunting for 3 years, but my honey hole has been good every year,...but ive never had to wait this late in the year. All kinds of elm, ash and cherry trees too. Just not sure we will even get a hit up here. Supposed to rain tomorrow,....but only be in the high 50s!!!! calling for frost this weekend! all i can say is GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## edgemre

@yellowfever What type of area are you hunting in Greene County? I am in greene and spent a couple of hours by the creek bottoms around sycamore and only found two, not much luck around elm either only another older two.


----------



## sb

First pic is finds n Franklin County, OH Tuesday, May 7 within 30 ft of a small stream in 2 hours of looking. ][/url] 
Second pic is pf 15 Morels today Wednesday 5-8 in Franklin County, wooded North facing hillside along small tributary (ditch) to stream. Some started to dry out before they started to disintegrate. Some started to turn black on ends and deteriorate.
[url=//i.imgur.com/fO5PIifl.jpg][/url] 
Regardless, they ended in the frying pan accompanying greens and charbroiled Mahi Mahi.
[url=//i.imgur.com/455FJ4Y.jpg]


----------



## sharpsbarn99

Great hunting everybody! Anybody hunting in Hamilton County? How about CIncinnati City Parks? First season in 12 years! Tried French Park, and came up empty. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## bugeyedbabe

Needing help! I live just east of Cincinnati. Can anyone give me any close parks or public land I can try and have a chance at finding them? I had found 6 in the last five years !


----------



## bryan

@bugeyedbabe, prolly a little to late almost down there to go looking, sad but true


----------



## bryan

State parks are always my best go to area, i find 95% of mine on state land every year


----------



## fishingmandan22

@ bugeyedbabe I found some two days ago that were still pretty fresh so hit state park, maybe Caesars Creek or down around Little Miami River. I know a guy that did good over at Anderson Fork about three days ago. Maybe with the rain we got more have popped, I haven't had time to get out in the past couple days.


----------



## oldshroomer

Well Old timbuktu has finally struck gold in franklin county! I've found 20 here 10 there, twos and threes in places, but first time for the mother load!! 85 one day and 65 today! both finds all under one tree. The shroom gods have finally smiled on me!! more to the truth is I've paid my dues in miles of walking and it's paid off. total for me at nearly 200 for the season.
All found around dying elms. in densely covered areas, where undergrowth is limited by the thick cover of briars and tree cover. the soil is richly black and elms are in the early stages of dying. just starting to slip their bark. on inclined ground near streams where humidity is higher from near by streams. Seasons done here in central Ohio. You'll still found them up and with the rain they'll still be fresh, but they're quickly starting to dry out and rot if not found soon! the big find from today had many that were 5, 6 days old, some 7 to 10 days and older, but NONE were so far gone that they weren't worth picking!! Gotta catch em soon though...good to hear from you all!! check you next season!!


----------



## mojo

Todays finds portage county.


----------



## sharpsbarn99

Hope I haven't completely missed it. Probably gonna try one more time on Saturday morning. Maybe Caesar Creek or Stone Lick. Fingers crossed.


----------



## thunter

Hocking Co. finds today. Had to reach out and pick, rather than bend over for most of em....growing right out of creek bank. 
My mesh bags are in storage once again  I think the shrooms in S. Central have played themselves out.
Good luck to everyone still at it. I would think from north of columbus on up, should still be looking at a week or more of picking.

[/url]

[url=http://s1124.photobucket.com/user/thunter85/media/shrooms%202013/Picture1392_zpsbd08a1c0.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## sciotoguy

Haven't given up yet,, still finding little pockets here an there in Franklin, Delaware county. Heading up a bit north Sunday. And then still further up to Gaylord the week after next.
Found these 15 in a short walk this morning. And found anouther ten or so just before the rain let loose. Lots of mushy shrooms found also.

//i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag128/sciotoguy/frishrooms_zpsaea2d1fa.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sciotoguy

I did not move the image or delete it,,, its right here.

http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag128/sciotoguy/frishrooms_zpsaea2d1fa.jpg


----------



## baseknox

Finally had my first find in the rain today in seneca county....one big 6 inch grey,....super fresh....he was just barely pokin above the leaves...after tomorrows sunshine,...should finally be on up north here. Found in a pretty shaded area, no dead trees around,...just some dead branches.


----------



## morelseeker

I'm still finding scores of morels near Lawrenceburg,In. and am now thinking the morels will be coming on into June in the Traverse City,Mi. area. It's supposed to snow up there this weekend. I was just about done the other day and got about forty yards from the car and found some big footed yellows in a spot I walked around earlier in the day. Found two pounds yesterday in 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## bltii

At lake hope this weekend (zaleski) anyone have any luck here. I'm thinking its kinda late down here.


----------



## shroomymcgee

Found these decent sized shrooms in Licking County today....Total for this season is 88 morels. Happy Hunting everyone and please tell the other mushroom hunters to stop using plastic grocery bags!!!!!

<a href="">


----------



## shroomymcgee

Sorry here is the link to the picture...I cant figure out how to upload the picture directly to this site.


----------



## yellowfever

Edgemre......I have been hunting in wooded areas with lots of dead limbs and a mild carpet of leaves.


----------



## buckeyes1gk

My son and I found 3 1/2 pounds of morels today in Northeast Knox county, close to Holmes county also. Many were starting to rot, but several were still nice. We left at least 75 standing because they were to far gone. The recent rains may bring on some more, but it looks like we are at the end here in Licking and Knox counties. It was a decent year, we totaled approximately 15 pounds of Shrooms this season. Good luck to you who are moving north to hunt.


----------



## kbarker01

Found a few 7 1/2 inch yellows in Glenmont (Holmes County) this morning, getting pretty dried up. Found a few yesterday, just about done with the freeze coming in.


----------



## edgemre

Found 5 yesterday in greene county around a sycamore. Looked around 100-150 dead and live elms and found nothing. Only recent ones were in creek bottoms and they were pretty far gone. I think the season is pretty much over down here.


----------



## mojo

Brother and I's finds for today. Do these look like all yellows? Most of the smaller ones came from same patch just look a bit darker. Some look a little dryed out.


----------



## oldshroomer

Mojo, Ya them's yellows, soak the ones that are dried out and they plump right back up!

Hey! TO ALL!! do any of you post your Chantrelle finds?? Ive not had much luck in finding them here in central Ohio??!!
Going to try again this year!! Help, advice, anyone??


----------



## mojo

@timbuk2 thanks. First season and wasn't totally sure. Interested in hunting chanterelles also but haven't looked up much on them yet. Anyone have some info like when what kind of areas or how to tell difference between jack o lanterns and chanterelles?


----------



## hobu777

Found these 67 morels here in NW Ohio this afternoon.

I've found 359 morels this week....hoping to hit the 500 mark.

I'm thinking we should have another 5-7 days left in the season in Lucas County.


----------



## morel_master

found over 150 big greys and yellows some as big as a 24 oz beer can, id say another week and its over ....New Paris Ohio on the the indiana line.....pics to come later after i rehydrate wit some beer!!!


----------



## morel_master

forgot to say all in the last 2 days, relly shocked the season is holding this late, my go to ash and elms had just fruited since monday


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

@timbuk2 &amp; @mojo

Chanterelles are a whole lot easier to find than Morels! They grow in leaves and in the dirt like morels, the false ones will be growing on dead wood in the leaves. Season starts early mid-June - Mid July weather dependent.

We're done here in Adams County with morels. Our last find for the season, 1 for the day!

[/url] 

We finally figured out who was getting to them before we were! In broad daylight and every bit of 60 pounds!

[url=http://www.shagbarkfarmohio.com/images/mushroom/morels/IMG_0775.jpg][img][/url] 

Good luck to everyone up North! See you next year!


----------



## sbilyeu75

Well, I finally found some mushrooms today. Four big ones, unfortunately they were all half eaten. I think this is the last time I will go out looking. On a good note, I think I found a new spot.


----------



## maggie863




----------



## maggie863

//i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p708/Debbie_Stevens_Clark/003_zpsf0577325.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## hugh

we found a few decent yellows up in Ashland county, along with a bunch of beat ones. We also watched a heron pluck his lunch out of the river, which was pretty cool. I think this was probably my last hunt of the season. Time to start thinking about black trumpets and chantarelles
[/url]
[url=http://s276.photobucket.com/user/down_dog2000/media/heron.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## showmethefungus

Google. "Seeks fungus" . Funny story about Shrooming


----------



## oldshroomer

Hey Hugh, tell me a little about chantarelles, I've looked for them here in central ohio without much luck. I'll be out again, but any pointers would be appreciated!! I'm also going to try puffballs and chickens, if I come across any!!


----------



## oldshroomer

hey shagbark, thanks for info. where you at? your title says you're a farm a holic. so do you farm? You hunt chantarelles?
I know with their coloration at seems the be easier to find, but I don't have much luck. I suppose they have the same requirement as other shrooms. water, water and habitat. what should we be looking for??


----------



## sb

Timbuk2, one of my most satisfying summer mushroom outings last year was finding oysters, chickens and puffballs all in the same woods trip.

]


----------



## sb

The Chicks joined me for dinner as follows:
][/url] 
[url=//i.imgur.com/1K1HnTjl.jpg][/url] 
[url=//i.imgur.com/hUKAoOYl.jpg][/url] 
[url=//i.imgur.com/rjgP8Lol.jpg][/url] 
Chicken of the Woods Risotto Rice 
[url=//i.imgur.com/M82yMOLl.jpg]


----------



## sb

The Puffball mushrooms I cut into large french fry size, breaded, fried and accompanied with aeoli mustard and catsup, both delightful.

][/url] 
[url=//i.imgur.com/8V6j5i3l.jpg][/url]

[url=//i.imgur.com/uFpKEntl.jpg]


----------



## chuck d

Nice pics Hugh


----------



## oldshroomer

SB, Hey nice finds!! I found ONE chicken last year, but it was kind of old. Seems your a real professional at this!!
Finding all three at once!! What month is the best for these??
tell me a little about chantarelles, I’ve looked for them here in central ohio without much luck. I’ll be out again, but any pointers would be appreciated!! I’m also going to try puffballs and chickens, if I come across any!!
I know with their coloration at seems the be easier to find, but I don’t have much luck. what should we be looking for??


----------



## oldshroomer

SB, the hand in the puffball photo is a dead give away that you're somewhere near my age, 63... If I'm wrong I apologize!!
Still love walking the woods!!


----------



## oldshroomer

Hugh, I'd have to frame the one of the Egret!! That's way cool!!


----------



## sb

Timbuk2: Triple-play picture was early September, last year, wet woods, Franklin county. 

I'm 65 in July, but only started mushrooms 4-5 years ago. In regard to proficiency: I could easily/also profile a few of my mushroom failures that would make good stories from a learning point (and keep me humble-honest)! 

Right now I can identify 6 edible mushroom varieties-that I've eaten. I innoculated/cultivated my flower beds the last three years and harvested 7 morels this last week without my morning coffee getting cold. Even so, I'm not an expert--I just may ask more questions than some do.

Re Chanterelles: They are on my to-do list. I'm not experienced in these yet. So, I can't help you much there. I'm always looking for an excuse to spend time in nature. I understand they frolic during late June, July/August (?). Just last year I had my first opportunity to walk woods that had both chanterelles and Jack-o-Lanterns (a common misidentified look-a-like) fruiting at the same time and location. Mentally walking through the identification process by processing the pictures, eco-niche location differences, mushroom structual differences, etc can enable you to be comfortable and accurate in stepping through this during an actual outing in the woods.
Best regards to you and also to all mushroom hunters. SB


----------



## hugh

@ timbuk2: chanterelles are much easier to hunt than morels. They are fairly common in oak-maple woods from late June to early Sept and not very difficult to ID once you've seen them up close. We have several varieties of the Cantharellus genus in Ohio, but the best ones are the classic yellow chantarelle (C. cibarius) and the "smooth" chantarelle (C. lateritius). There are a few other smaller varieties, but those are the most common ones around here. See MushroomExpert's page: http://www.mushroomexpert.com/cantharellaceae.html
Black trumpets are even better, but harder to find around here.


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

@timbuk2 We've hunted - is a strong word...found Chanterelles on our farm the last few years. They come up everywhere almost as a nuisance weed does - provided the conditions are correct! I guess we're lucky!

The tagline is the name of our farm in Adams County, google it and you';; find our website and we have a facebook page as well. We sell our crops, primarily raspberries and shagbark hickory syrup at farmer's markets in Cincinnati. If I find mushrooms, that I feel like sharing! We sometimes take them to markets as well. We've only taken Chaterelles fresh in any quantity to market. 

Chanterelles I have found grow in Oaks/Hickory/poplar forests which is what our farm mainly is. They don't appear near streams as the morels do, but you do need moisture to get them growing. A rainy day, cool nights, 60's warm days and poof there they are! Drought conditions and nothing....They seem to appear for us in June more towards July and through to mid July. I have photos of all the mushrooms we have found at our website.


----------



## deb

61 nice grey/yellows in woods Seneca County Saturday 5/11/13. 7 fresh ones yesterday. Same woods.


----------



## thegreatescapetrail

Great year so far in Portage County! Overall take is over 500 and they're still coming up. 
<a href="http://thegreatescapetrail.com/ohio-morels-2013/" title="The Great Escape Trail">The Great Escape Trail - Ohio Morels</a>


----------



## oldshroomer

SB, thanks for the info.. I'm growing shrooms as well. I've grow Oysters, easiest to grow as u know, shitakes are growing on logs and just this year I've started Morels! I've taken the stem butts and several of entire shroom and planted them in mason jars that have sterilized bird seed. Surprisingly they grow like crazy!! Just today I'm taking one of the jars that is completely innoculated with mycelium and put them into an indoor fruiting bed. Keep your fingers crossed!! I've also put them in my compost piles and various other spots around the house. Hope to see them next year??
Thanks again for your info. I'll be out looking for the other shrooms soon!!


----------



## oldshroomer

Hugh, thank you as well for input. I've got some places that are like what you described, so I hope I can score!!


----------



## oldshroomer

Shagbark, I checked out your web site and incourage others to do the same. Awesome! Farm you have! There's too much info to absorb at one time, so I'll be back on your site many times to read up!! Thanks for your info. maybe give me a heads up when you see them coming up down there!! [email protected], thanks again!!


----------



## ricjr

Was out the last couple days in southern trumbull co. and only found a few fresh morels. Had found a flush of about thirty all dried wind burned and falling apart. Good spot for next year maybe. Another spot had some giant yellows, again same condition. All seem to be in and around old stands of sycamore following streams for me this year. Lots of dead/dying elms but no morels.


----------



## morelseeker

I'll check out that farm website. As for other types of edible shrooms I think that the hen of the woods is on a par with morels.


----------



## hobu777

Found another 36 today while checking out a spot around a pond I fish in NW Ohio about 15 miles west of Toledo.

I'm up to 414 morels on the season....probably got another 2 or 3 days in NW Ohio, this warm weather due tomorrow will probably signal the end of the season.

36 nice morels, 6 chunky 1-2 pound bass and some nice bluegill....can't think of many better ways to spend a day off work.

Been a very good morel season around here....getting tired of picking ticks off me though.


----------



## sbilyeu75

Timbuk2, Can you tell me about your method of cultivation of morels? How do you sterilize bird seed? I would like to get into foraging other fungi, but I don't trust myself. I would probably just poison myself. I've only eaten morels and puffballs as of right now.


----------



## hugh

timbuk2: I will be very interested to see if you can get your morel mycelia to fruit. So far, I only know of one guy at Michigan State U. who has successfully developed a reliable morel cultivation technique:

http://msutoday.msu.edu/news/2005/biotech-brings-mushroom-hunt-indoors/

sbilyeu75: if you're interested in other mushrooms, you should join Ohio Mushroom Society. They do mushroom hunts throughout the year and will help you learn to ID many species:

http://ohiomushroomsociety.wordpress.com/


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

I read the information from MSU, though I'd disagree they are the only mushroom "farmer" out there!! Paul Stamets in Washington state has been farming all kinds of mushrooms for years. I am going to give his method of cultivating morels a try this year once we get past our growing season for our other crops! His book "growing gourmet and medicinal mushrooms" goes into pretty good detail. 

I used to be a member of the Ohio mushroom society, good group of folk! Pretty smart and willing to share the knowledge as well! If you want to learn how to hunt mushrooms they are the people in Ohio!

My 2 cents!


----------



## oldshroomer

Yes, I hope I can get them to fruit! They seem to be pretty aggressive when growing in bird seed. I'm just now preparing a batch of substrate to transfer them to. I've been following advice from "The Farm.org" on growing them. I'll let you know if this next stage is successful..
Shagbark, could you shoot me an email when you see your chanterelles coming up? [email protected]

Sbilyeu75, You need a pressure cooker, the bigger the better, I have a 20 quart one. Soak birdseed in hot water for an hour or so, fill one quart mason jars about 2/3s full. cook in press. cooker for 1 1/2 hrs. at 15psi. Remove, let cook and with clean hands ,work area and any utensils place one shredded up mushroom in each jar and shake to mix thoroughly. place jars in cool, dark place for several weeks and presto! The hard part comes next. you can find more on that with some due diligence!!


----------



## oldshroomer

Sorry! due diligence sounds a little harsh! I just mean it's too much for me to write!
Also, you need to drain the seeds before placing it in the jars!!


----------



## sciotoguy

@tb2 Growing mycellium is easy,,, its the fruiting part that is the mystery,,, it has something to do with the casing or a drastic change in environment that makes it want to reproduce. I wish you luck,, I never had any, down in my basement. Outside beds have given me hope tho.


----------



## bryan

Iv'e had morels coming up in my flower beds the last 3 years from throwing old ones in it, might wanna try hardwood chips also


----------



## oldshroomer

Bry, your battle is over if you got them growing outside! just keep adding fresh woods chips and compost and the occasional fresh mushroom. Hopefully they'll spread for ya!! I've taken to bagging up elm bark and bringing it home to use as mulch for my beds...
I've gotten as far as inoculating the mycelia in my fruiting bed, IF they take off from there, in order to fruit they need two weeks of cold and dark in frig to fruit. that's what I've read?? I use info from "the farm.org". they seem to have perfected a technique that they say works. I'm trying it.......
also planting some outside, probably won't see anything there for a year or better....


----------



## bryan

Cool tim, and yeah i have grown a few species of mushrooms at home, oysters, etc, best method i found was using grow bags, they dont need much attention.


----------



## sb

The following two YouTube videos are of Paul Stamets in California on successfully wild crafting morels. I would be happy with an inoculated woods spot that yielded 100 morels!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RssNIRwAko
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJvwoGLxmhs

The 2nd video is of him proving through cultures that the wild crafted morels are the progeny of his innoculation and not naturally wild morels.


----------



## sb

Of course . . . the holy grail would be 365 cultivation (fruiting) capability. Till then, I'm going to give nature a head start and be happy with what she gives back.


----------



## oldshroomer

yes, SB, that's my next project, to find a good location in the woods where I can put some in the hope that they'll take to the spot! That's still in the planning stages, but the info you provided will go along way in aiding me!! Thanks for that!
just inoculation 5 more jars with morels today!! "Planted" new mycelia in two fruiting beds 2 days ago, fingers crossed on those!


----------



## mojo

Found some yellows today.


----------



## mojo

Need some help. Think i found some oyster mushrooms but first time looking for them. On side of dead elm with some dryads. Just smelled like a fresh mushroom didn't have any distinct anise smell i was expecting. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## jack

DAVE OAKES
I need a valid email address to do anything .


----------



## bryan

Yep those are Oysters alright!


----------



## mojo

@bryan, thanks. I thought they were but they didn't have the smell i was expecting.


----------



## scott c

@mojo, some times oysters are almost odorless depending on fruiting conditions, as bryan stated def. oysters.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Nice going, ksu! I'm in Mahoning Cty.. I'm a newb, only 2 years into it, and I found my first morels ever on Sunday, 5/19. Unfortunately, they were shot! All dried out! Any tips about the type of topography you were hunting? Are you getting them in bottom land? Of course, now that we've finally, FINALLY, gotten some rain and cooler temps, I'm hoping they have one more "pop" in them. Looking at the extended forecast I can see where in 5 or 6 days I'm going on another hunt!


----------



## scott c

With all the rain we have had and the forecast calling for more, things should be getting good really soon. Been out twice and was amazed at the lack of fungi. There more in lawns than any woods i have been in lately. Come on fruit!


----------



## oldshroomer

het! anyone hiding any summer shrooms yet here in central Ohio?? going out today to look but dont know if it's too early yet???


----------



## scott c

@TIMBUK2, the woods in W/C have started to fill with russulae and lactarius, tons of tree ears and coprinus but nothing tableworthy yet here. Have heard of reports of small chants in cental and southern Ohio. I hope it won't be long.


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

We've got summer oysters, coral fungi and the start of chanterelles.


----------



## scott c

shagbarkfarmohiollc, congrats man, have seen the coral a couple huge flushes of inky cap coprinus amultitude of others but no oysters in my part of the state on any of my spring/summer oyster logs. Others are finding chickens as well and I hit 50% of my chicken trees hoping to catch them just hatching. They are so much better when nothing more than a bulbous orange/yellow mass then when they shelve out, get chewy and taste dissolves. Not a one.


----------



## oldshroomer

Thanks for the updates. I'm still looking with no success. ;(


----------



## Old Elm

shagbarkfarmohiollc; Thanks for posting the great pictures. I'm over/up in Wisconsin so we have awhile to go yet,but generally follow you all by about 2/3 weeks depending... We had an awesome prolonged morel season here,and are now anxious to get into some new types of shroomin.


----------



## oldshroomer

Hey Shagbark and Scott
! I'm a flatlander here in Grove City I don't get down to the hill country. I hunt around here where there are no hills or deep forests.where should I be looking? i know oysters are tree shrooms and chants are ground, i know where to look for Morels, but not with oysters and shants in my area??!!
I follow u on ur facebook shag, what a nice farm u must have!! I jealous! Being a country boy at heart. I'd love to have what u have!! Your raspberry's look better than any found in stores up here!! If I show my wife she'll want to drive down just to get some for us!! We may have to do that. Do you sell at ur farm?
Any help with shroomin would be appreciated, thanks tim


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

Hi Timbuk2 - sorry it took so long to get back! Busy with summer markets all weekend! 

Summer oysters need cool nights and moisture. I find them mostly on piles of downed trees, hickory and oaks, generally the same place(s) every year. Chanterelles, we're just lucky I guess, they grow in hardwood forest, oaks, hickory, black walnut. I generally find them under hickory trees, especially if there's moss growing at the base of the tree. These are the only real observations that come to mind. You might head over to hocking hills for a day right now. I bet you'd find chanterelles starting. Our farm is on a graded hill side, they don't appear down low or up high, but midway on the grade - if that helps any, also sometimes by the road. It seems the crappier the soil, the better the patch, but couldn't swear by that!

Our raspberries are the best you'll ever taste - we sell out in less than an hour at the markets we attend. We generally take about 70 -100 pints....we don't sell at the farm yet....


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

Can someone help identify this?

It's growing on the base of a maple stump we removed. It's thick, has stems, white underside with ores. Thick, incredible fragrance. It's the growing on the base of a maple that's throwing me. It seems to be some sort of polypore.

Thanks for any ideas on where to look to identify!


----------



## hugh

@shagbarkfarmaholic: it's hard to ID from a photo, but I would say that's probably either black staining polypore (Meripilus giganteus, also called Meripilus sumstinei) or Berkeley's polypore (Bondarzewia berkeleyi). If it blackens when you cut or bruise it, it's probably black staining polypore -- and that's my guess from the photo. Both are edible when very young, but both get touch and rubbery pretty quick. Check the ID with these two pages from MushroomExpert.com:

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/meripilus_sumstinei.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/bondarzewia_berkeleyi.html


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

Thanks hugh, I know it's hard to ID from a photo! I did look at both the pages you refer to, both say they grow on oaks, this is a maple stump which is what puzzles me. I rarely see mushrooms grow on maples and that's what's throwing me. I think it probably is Berkelyi as well as it doesn't blacken. The fragrance is really earthy like how a morel smells. It is tough and rubbery now! Thanks!


----------



## oldshroomer

Shagbark, Thanks ur quite helpful.. Yes no doubt ur berries look tasty!! I wish we were closer to ya, so we could get some. are you at any week end markets and if so where??


----------



## jim33

CF&amp;E East, on Flickr]//www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]CF&amp;E East[/url], on Flickr[/url] 


Anyone familiar with what I have stumbled across here?


----------



## jim33

Let me try again....


----------



## jim33

&lt;a href=&quot;<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9144619049/" title="berries6-25-13 004 by CF&amp;E East, on Flickr">







</a>"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9144619049/" title="berries6-25-13 004 by CF&amp;E East, on Flickr">







</a>" alt="" /&gt;</a> 

Last try....


----------



## hugh

We'd need to see the underside for the gills. It could be Schizophyllum commune or a Crepidotus species. Look at the gills, ideally do a spore-print, and check it against these:

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/schizophyllum_commune.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/crepidotus.html


----------



## hugh

found a super nice fresh chicken today in Columbus:


----------



## hugh

also found a few black trumpets. after morels, this is my favorite edible. it's usually on moss, often associated with beech trees


----------



## hugh

lots of Cantharellus cibarius coming up here, too. good year for them so far


----------



## trailwalkerjulie

@hugh- what part of ohio are you in? Both trumpets and chantys are on my list to find this year


----------



## krystal84

So I was wondering where else (besides close to oak trees) chanties like to grow. I'm fortunate to have a small patch in my front yard pop up every year, emphasis on the word *small*. I need more chanties in my life. GET IN MY BELLY. Tell my your chantie secrets, I'm an amateur at best.


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

@hugh - good finds! I was hunting Cantharellus cibarius yesterday and yes there's lots!!! Came upon these under oaks and nearby maples. Wasn't sure what I found, spore was brown-green brown. Looked up King Bolete and found it probably is boletus variipes a look-alike - not sure if they are good eats. In the fridge until I can try them tonight. Ever found these and did I get it right in your opinion? Thanks!


----------



## morelseeker

Thanks for the post and pics of chanties Hugh. This will help dispel any rumors of me being a big liar. I've never hunted for the trumpets though. I do know of some woods with mossy areas and will have to give it a try Thanks!


----------



## hugh

@shagbarkfarmohiollc: That looks like a Tylopilus species to me, probably either Tylopilus rubrobrunneus or Tylopilus felleus. Both are very, very bitter. If you lick the pores and get a very bitter taste you'll know immediately that it's one of those in that bitter group. It looks like rubrobrunneus from the photo, but I can't see the stalk well. If it has reticulation (netted pattern) on the stalk it's probably felleus. On both of those the pores will turn pinkish, unlike variipes and edulis which turn yellowish:

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/tylopilus_rubrobrunneus.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/tylopilus_felleus.html

@trailwalkerjulie: I'm finding the chanterelles in both central and SE Ohio. They should all over the place soon


----------



## jim33

Thanks for the info, Hugh. I didn't get a pic of the underside of the mushrooms(i'll remember to next time). They certainly looked neat covering the entire log and that grabbed my interest. Nice pictures too, I hope to find me a chicken and some chanterelles soon.


----------



## hugh

found a tun of nice, fresh, bright orange chicken today. all this rain should make for a good summer mushroom season:


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

@hugh Thanks for your time &amp; help! Turns out I have 3 different shrooms. Now that I can spend some time looking at them. I spore printed the one yesterday, it was greeny-brown. That's the one on the left top on the cutting board. That's why I thought boletus variipes, it was found under oaks with maples nearby. All of them were. The one on the top right of the cutting board wasn't too bitter and I am waiting on a print on that one and the bottom right. It wasn't bitter either. The pores are more uniform and stay white on the one on the bottom right. The top is a velvety brown-maroon. No odor. The upper right, the pores are less uniform and the one I had in the photos above. Underside is turning purple from the creamy white it was yesterday. Since there aren't many poisonous boletes, I am going to fry a few slices in a few here. If they are good - will let you know!

 

People wanting to know about Chanterlles, here's what I wrote recently for another 'shroomer!

Chanterelles, they grow everywhere on our farm - we’re just lucky I guess. They grow in hardwood forest, oaks, hickory, black walnut. I generally find them under hickory trees, especially if there’s moss growing at the base of the tree. These are the only real observations that come to mind. Our farm is on a graded hill side, they don’t appear down low or up high, but midway on the grade – if that helps any, also sometimes by the road. It seems the crappier the soil, the better the patch, but couldn’t swear by that! 

Found yesterday:


----------



## morelseeker

To Hugh and Shagbark I went out today only hunted for a couple of hours. I only found a few very small chants at first I then came upon a narrow drainage ditch in an oak woods. In 20 min. I picked 2 pounds of chanterelles. They grew along one side of the ditch for about 50 yards coming out of dirt and through moss and beside clumps of grass. I picked the ones that were from 1 inch across to 3 inches across. I even found some white ones. All along the ditch and along a little trail that followed the ditch were literally thousands of them from match head size to 1/4 inch size. They were everywhere. I tried but never spotted any trumpets but there weren't any beech trees around either.


----------



## Old Elm

I'm lookin for a good field guide book. Anybody got a suggestion? Right now I have to take pictures of everything new,and then come home and try to find them on line,or post &amp; ask in this forum. All i have now is "The hip pocket Guide" by : david Arora; and it's mostly western mushrooms. Not so good for Wisconsin! Thanks.


----------



## hugh

@shagbarkfarmohiollc: the one on the right in your photo looks like either Tylopilus rubrobrunneus or Tylopilus variobrunneus. The former is too bitter to eat, and the latter is listed in my guides as "edibility unknown." The one on the left with the yellow flesh looks like the same or a similar species but is rotten and moldy inside (the white and yellow stuff is Hypomyces mold). Hunters should be cautious with the boletes, because they are hard to ID and there are some poisonous ones among them. The chanterelles look very tasty, though. It's a good year for cibarius

@OldElm: The main guides I use are: William Roody, "Mushrooms of West Virginia and the Central Appalachians," "The National Audobon Society Field Guide to North American Mushrooms," Alan Bessette, "Mushrooms of Northeastern North America," Orson Miller, "North American Mushrooms," Roger Phillips, "Mushrooms of North America" and for boletes, Bessette's "North American Boletes." Then I usually double check things online with MushroomExpert.com, which has more up-to-date info


----------



## ant

Have to find that Bolete book.Theyre hard to ID.


----------



## Old Elm

hugh; Thank you ,I appreciate the suggestions,just want something for in the car. Been moreling for over 30 years,but now find that's not enough.... (= Kinda had to laugh last night,as I found myself about three miles in, on one of our favorite trout streams and no fishing pole!! Just my knife,mesh bag &amp; camera. Seems to me the mushrooms are far cagier than the Wiley trout. Always catch trout, not so with the shrooms.


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

@hugh I agree with your ID and comments! Holy cow were they bitter! I just tasted the 2 on the right, I thought something was "off"about the yellow one. I think I'll give up on boletes - maybe I'll get the book you listed on boletes and study up! But for me, the woods can keep the boletes! The chanterelles were good!

@oldelm - I keep the audobon field guide in my car then photograph and cross reference with mushroom expert too!


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

@morelseeker - awesome find! it's fun when you hit the jackpot isn't it!


----------



## hugh

I saw a gorgeous white pored chicken (Laetiporus cinncinatus) in my neighborhood today. We also got a bunch of nice chanterelles and a few yellow-spotted boletes (Xanthconium affine):


----------



## morelseeker

Yes it's fun Shagbark. I'm going back again next weekend as there are many of those run off ditches coming off of a few big lateral moraines in that oak woods. I only hunted one ditch.
If I may also help I've used the Audobon Society field guide for years. It has good descriptions, pictures, it tells habitat,area, time of year,spore color to help ID., it gives specifics about what trees for each type and if the shroom grows from dirt, or from wood debris, Even what area of the U.S. the different types fruit in.


----------



## jimwas98

Got out today and and found some nice Angel's Wings and what I think could be some Chicken Mushrooms just getting started. Dead Mans Fingers, Russula, Coral and many other I do not know. But learn something every time I go out.
The woods looks great this year with nice rain compaired to last year. Audobon Society field guide gets a thumbs up here also, and all the good people here with so much information.


----------



## ant

Happy day.

http://s1138.photobucket.com/user/antlovejoy/media/Picture030-1.jpg.html?sort=3&amp;o=57

http://s1138.photobucket.com/user/antlovejoy/media/Picture029-1.jpg.html?sort=3&amp;o=58


----------



## sciotoguy

Ant had puppys Sweet.


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

So far we've found about 4 lbs of chanterlles. I was in my husband's truck yesterday and didn't have my field guide and still haven't looked these up, I thought they were jack-o-lantern but the frilly edges on some of them suggest something else, any ideas??:

 


Every time I go out I learn something new and see some pretty cool things!

 


Saw this too:

 

I've only been 'shroomin a few years so thanks for all the help here!


----------



## ant

Jackolanterns smell to high heaven.Where they growing on wood?


----------



## hugh

@shagbark...: Your second photo is Amanita rubescens, the "blusher"

Your third photo is a bolete with a mold on it, probably Xanthoconium affine with Hypomyces mold

The first one is hard to ID from a photo. Was it growing on wood or on the ground? Given the forked gills, it could be Cantharellus ignicolor: 
http://americanmushrooms.com/taxa/Cantharellus_ignicolor_03.htm

But doublecheck it with Gerronema strombodes, which grows on dead wood: 
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6c/Gerronema_strombodes_54748.jpg&amp;imgrefurl=http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Gerronema_strombodes_54748.jpg&amp;h=2338&amp;w=3118&amp;sz=6363&amp;tbnid=JSLKCXdPlCENRM:&amp;tbnh=90&amp;tbnw=120&amp;zoom=1&amp;usg=__XjgZ6nTEesZKt6rZW_5ckEJvQ7s=&amp;docid=yfkdpTDDFADxnM&amp;sa=X&amp;ei=NufSUZiFLNG84APnooGIAg&amp;ved=0CEoQ9QEwAw&amp;dur=585


----------



## morelseeker

Forgot to mention found the chanterelles near Middletown


----------



## jim33

&lt;a href=&quot;<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9197466192/" title="7-2-13 002 by CF&amp;E East, on Flickr">







</a>"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9197466192/" title="7-2-13 002 by CF&amp;E East, on Flickr">







</a>" alt="" /&gt;</a> 

Well I think I've found my first Chanterelles. These were the biggest with tons of little ones around. The two on the left were pretty orange, while the ones on the right were yellow.


----------



## jack

Jim33

You have some poisonous Jack o lanterns in there, don't eat them.The 2 odd orange ones. Omphalotus olearius / illudens


----------



## pedro

Good call Jack.

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/omphalotus_illudens.html


----------



## jim33

Thanks for the info guys. Are the yellow ones in fact chanterelles then?


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

To Hugh and Ant - the shrooms in that first photo from the other day didn't have any real odor to them and they grew in an area where a couple of trees had fallen and formed what looked like a "raised" garden bed where there was lots of wood chips and leaves, no vegetation. They weren't growing on the wood but in the dirt in these "raised bed things. I saw them in three different places like this. The trees that were around them were maples and oaks with hickories nearby. I looked online for Cantharellus ignicolor and I agree that's what they are. Jack-o-lanterns have a thicker texture, these were paper thin.

Here's another online link that shows what the ones I found look like even better: Cantharellus ignicolor

The yellow one - mold really? There were a bunch of them under really old oaks. These oaks are easily 4' in diameter, beautiful trees. Here's some more photos, I thought I had discovered a new species, mushroomus yellowus!


----------



## jack

Jim33

Yes, the others are Chanterelles. If you look closely at the Jack-o-lanterns, they have gills, not folds like the Chanterelles. Good thing you didn't try them all or you'd be reading this from a Hospital .


----------



## jim33

Thanks Jack, I've never ate anything other than morels and puffballs cause I have never had anyone to help me properly ID things. Was hoping I'd get a response out of Hugh, Pedro or you when I posted the picture. Now that I've got the go ahead on the Chanterelles I'm going to have to try them. Excited to go back for the little ones I left behind to mature! Now if I can just find a Chicken.


----------



## jack

Jim33

Try and find your Chickens when they're plump & juicy like this one . When they're fanned out and thin they taste chalky. Use them any way you do real chicken.


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/ChickenMushroom003.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## ant

I prefer my Chickens a little younger.But I bet those are fine.


----------



## steo

Wow, I got a little scare when I saw those Jack-O-lanterns mixed in with the chants. Usually the jacks grow in big clumps and you can see the dead wood they're growing from. However, one time I found one loan one mixed amongst the chants I was picking. It looked just like the one jim33 posted. 

Hugh, those pale yellow chants with frilly edges shagbark posted, I've always called them Appalachian Chanterelles. Check em' out in Roody's book and let me know what you think please.


----------



## steo

ant, younger than that?!? I'm always tickled to find them that fresh. This is not a shroom to let grow and come back a week later. They grow incredibly fast.


----------



## jim33

Jack-Alright thanks for the advise, I hope to find some(you guys will know when I think I do lol). Any tips on where I should focus my attention while hunting them?

Steo-These were right around some of the yellow chants, only the two of them and I thought they were growing out of the dirt, dangerous situation......Good experience to be sharing.

I imagine their growth can range, but when you guys find micro chants, how long does it typically take for them to mature? Might go see how they are coming along tomorrow anyway.


----------



## steo

I found these little guys this past weekend when Pedro came for a visit. This is my half. These come up in the same spot every year so it's not much of a challenge but we still had a great time. I was finding tiny ones two and a half weeks ago so I'd give them at least a week to grow.


----------



## steo

This picture was take 6-14-13.


----------



## jim33

Beautiful picture. Thanks for the reply. I can't wait to pick a mess and I know my dad is excited to try them too. I will probably saute the little handful I have tonight when I get home from work for a little sample. 

Jack- I use flickr when uploading photos- what am I doing wrong?


----------



## jack

Jim33

I went into the properties of this picture on Flickr, then copied the http and pasted it to the comment. First time I ever tried it, but it worked for me. This is my Granddaughter with her first Chanterelles.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018189652/lightbox/


----------



## 902nd

@jack she's a lil' cutie - i bet your teaching her all you know and them some - which is right.


----------



## hugh

This year has produced the biggest Cantharellus cibarius I've ever seen in Ohio -- they're the size I would expect to see in Oregon or Vermont, not the midwest. I can't wait until black trumpets come...


----------



## hugh




----------



## hugh

shagbarkfarmohiollc: I can't exactly tell what your yellow ones are from the photos. I'd say let them grow and see what happens to them. It still seems likely to be a bolete from this angle, but I'll be interested to see if they open up and what's underneath


----------



## jack

Thanks 902nd She loves going, but won't eat them....yet !! hugh..looks like you're starting them out young too !! Anytime anyone wants to share some recipes....post them. Maybe we can get a " Recipe Section " going too. If there's enough interest !


----------



## bltii

Jack-o-Lanterns OR chanterelle??????
&lt;a href=&quot;<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9202950597/" title="Chanterelles ? by bobbytucker1, on Flickr">







</a>"


----------



## bltii

&lt;a href=&quot;<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9202945817/" title="Chanterelles ? by bobbytucker1, on Flickr">







</a>"


----------



## jim33

Jack- Sounds like I've been trying to hard on posting the pictures, Thanks and nice picture!

Hugh- How long until you think you'll start finding the black trumpets? I would like to find those this year as well.

Y'all have a nice Independence Day!


----------



## bltii

Took this with my iPhone!

&lt;a href=&quot;<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9210354330/" title="Untitled by bobbytucker1, on Flickr">
 






</a>"&gt;&lt;img src=


----------



## sb

It is exciting to see everyone's finds!! So . . . I went out into the woods the last two days. This first pic below is of L.A. with white Oysters. I first found them as thumb-end size, just starting. I went back two days later and this is their growth. And I beat the bugs!









This next picture is of this morning finds, July 4th. Bolete trio and magnificent specimens. Can anyone tell me what variety of Bolete and if edible? Thanks. Oh, knife handle is 4 inches.









And lastly, I've been following a 20" deep pile of wood chips 15 feet long and 3 feet wide for two years now. This morning I found 6 different types of mushrooms waving 'Hello' to me!!


----------



## sb

Guess Ill have to go back to school.


----------



## sb




----------



## jack

SB

I think you found Bitter Boletes, Tylopilus rubrobrunneus due to the lack of reticulation on the stalk. Did you take a taste of them ? Man are they bitter !
<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/100_3361.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## hugh

I would agree with Jack's ID. The bitter Tylopilus species are some of the first boletes to come up in the summer, along with red mouth boletes, and they do get big (too bitter even for the bugs, I think). But I have seen a few good edible boletes around, mainly Xanthoconium separans and Boletus bicolor


----------



## sb

Bitter Bolete it is. I sauteed a few pieces this afternoon and tasted it. Bitter, Bitter. I did this 5-6 years ago, but I thought the boletes then looked different.


----------



## hugh

At this point I can usually recognize the bitter boletes from a mile away (pink-turning pore surface is usually a dead give-away). But another easy test -- and this is only for boletes, not for gilled mushrooms, for obvious reasons, I hope -- is to run your tongue over the pores lightly. If it's bitter, you'll know it instantly, unless you've already completely ruined your tastebuds


----------



## bltii

Can anyone help ID the last pic I posted? Please?


----------



## sciotoguy

FYI Be careful out there in the woods,,,,, never thought it would happen to me,,, walked 20 minutes into the woods and took 2 painful hours to get back out.. iffen you over the age of fifty and go walking off the paths in the woods,, make damn sure you have a fully charged cell phone,,, with gps turned on. And dont jump a creek like you did in your twenty's,, cause you can tear up your lcl,,,,,,,,,,, like I went and done.
It can be a very painful and long crawl back to your vehicle. Thank god I was in skinny woods.

Side note,,, jogger folks suck..


----------



## sciotoguy

FYI Be careful out there in the woods,,,,, never thought it would happen to me,,, walked 20 minutes into the woods and took 2 painful hours to get back out.. iffen you over the age of fifty and go walking off the paths in the woods,, make damn sure you have a fully charged cell phone,,, with gps turned on. And dont jump a creek like you did in your twenty\'s,, cause you can tear up your lcl,,,,,,,,,,, like I went and done.
It can be a very painful and long crawl back to your vehicle. Thank god I was in skinny woods.

Side note,,, jogger folks suck..


----------



## jimwas98

bltii 
They look like jackolantern to me but not the expert. If they smell bad as someone mentioned do not eat.


----------



## scott c

@sciotoguy, sorry to hear for your fall and what a miserable trip back out.

Has anyone noticed how many old man of the woods are up this year? Usually I find one or 2 here and there off and on, but nearly every trip I am finding several, one flush 4 with in a foot or two of each other uin moss near beech. Thought I had some trumpets at first glance. I know they aren't veryone's favorites, but I love them.


----------



## 902nd

@Scott C - you could of found old man of the woods crawling back to his car if you was in the rite spot lol sorry @sciotoguy - you should of wooped jogger in the knees and at lease you wound of had someone to talk to crawling out.


----------



## sb

Hugh,
Thanks for the help.re the Bitter Bolete. I had tried touching a fresh-cut cross section of the stem to my tongue and there was no bitterness. Next time I\’ll remember that it is the cap underside.

What was interesting when I tasted the few pieces that I\’d sauteed was that it took 4 seconds for the bitterness to register. When I went through a similar learning experience 5 years ago, the bitterness was instantaneous and repulsive.

I found reference by Chris M from a 2007 post where he\’d found two edible varieties of Tylopolis in GA. I\’m wondering if the stem in fact was edible on the ones I found yesterday. They would make wonderful medallions as sauteed cross sectional slices. I may go back and get another one and try it, out of curiosity. Still no Chanterelles for me, and I\’m hoping to harvest some Maitake this season also


----------



## sb

I'm wondering if it could have been Tylopilus badiceps. That would account for the mild bitterness.


----------



## steo

@bltii I find chanterelles growing in moss just like your picture. The one you found are very young and have some growing to do but they will eat just fine small too. I went out yesterday and found another small mess of chanterelles but here was the real prize, lobsters!


----------



## scott c

Nice Steo, I found some Sunday too after visiting Latt in Central Ohio and cleaning up the chantes, hit a lobster spot nearby. Congrats ...I love my purple eggs.


----------



## steo

You've been hanging around Pedro too long. :lol:


----------



## bltii

@steo the pic of the little buttons was just a cool pic I thought! What about the pics just above that one? I picked them right around where that patch of little buttons were. The ones I picked were growing from the ground some out of moss.
I just haven't seen the big ones yet and the ones I have are yellowish underneath and not as white as some of the others I have seen in pics.


----------



## scott c

Probably right Steo, he sure knows his stuff and the purple eggs are a treat.


----------



## sb

Franklin County.
Harvested my first Chantrelles. Sauteed them in butter within 15 minutes of getting home. I only took the largest 13 I found. Probably saw 600 just peeking out of the ground in 3 different patches. 

Nice to catch the beginning. Plan on going back every 3-4 days to watch the progression. It seemed that the ones with the most bush/live leave cover immediately over them had the most intact caps that appeared still growing. So it appears to me that moisture within a foot of the ground is important to keeping the caps from splitting.

In another woods, I couldn't understand what I was seeing from a distance, but as I got closer I was amazed to find an inch and a half diameter vine sprouting roots along its entire length that was within 4 1/2 feet of the ground. The moisture level the last week has been so consistent and high, it looked like something you'd stuck into a bucket of water to get roots growing and this was the whole length up to 4 feet above the ground.


----------



## steo

@sb, those look perfect! I went to a spot I usually find a half pound or so and this year it exploded into a blanket of chanterelles that weighed over three pounds. I spread them out and let a fan blow on them a few hours to remove the excess water they absorbed with all this rain. I haven't re-weighed them yet but I bet they dropped half the weight in water. I keep them in the fridge in a cardboard box with holes. I've found this to be the best way to store them so they don't turn brown.
@bltii, if you are finding those tiny ones, you must be in the right zone. I'd keep searching the area for bigger ones. Perhaps in parts of the woods where sunlight is able to penetrate. Good luck!


----------



## morelseeker

If anyone is having trouble finding chanterelles go to southern Ohio. Went down this weekend and ignored the little ones, left hundreds behind, just picked the big ones and still got 10 pounds in about 2 hours. Haven't found any trumpets though. Next week will concentrate more for trumpets. I notice in the pic above Steo looks as if it's on a flat area. I've been finding them on the sides of the hills all along the same elevation. This weekend I found some ignicolor too, left them though. Also I've read that lobsters are actually a mold.


----------



## scott c

Trying to push buttons after peace are you Dale or short form Richard? Ain't goona work FAQ. http://www.mushroomexpert.com/hypomyces_lactifluorum.html 
read more!!!!!


----------



## scott c

Your snotty posts, Dale, are repulsive and lack any credibility, wish you would honor your word.


----------



## oldshroomer

could someone help me load pictures? I have no idea !!


----------



## steo

I upload mine to photobucket and then copy and paste the html link. Do you have a photobucket account? You can set one up for free at www.photobucket.com. If you want to email me your pictures I will post them for you and give you credit. Here's my email address, you'll need to put the @ symbol in place of "at" steortz"at"gmail.com


----------



## oldshroomer

Hey Steo, ant, shaggy, Wow sounds like I'm at DisneyWorld! Mic....key. LOL. Would any of you look at my photos, hopefully I've attached them correctly. The first is a Chant, I think, The second is the one I'm not sure of and 3,4,and 5 are Oysters?? I'm doing a spore print as I type this. Chek my books, but the second one I'm really not sure of.
any help would be appreciated, before I feed them to my Test Subject for analysis, just joking!! 

http://s1315.photobucket.com/user/ty_dye1/media/100_3310_zps8bb0226c.jpg.html?sort=3&amp;o=0
http://s1315.photobucket.com/user/ty_dye1/media/100_3308_zps75970c6c.jpg.html?sort=3&amp;o=1
http://s1315.photobucket.com/user/ty_dye1/media/100_3305_zps0cb77fec.jpg.html?sort=3&amp;o=2
http://s1315.photobucket.com/user/ty_dye1/media/100_3303_zps905087ce.jpg.html?sort=3&amp;o=3
http://s1315.photobucket.com/user/ty_dye1/media/100_3301_zps9116cd20.jpg.html?sort=3&amp;o=4


----------



## ant

Timbuk the first apear to be Chants the second I dont know possibly mirasmus of some type.The last are oysters beyond prime.


----------



## jack

Timbuk2

To post your pictures correctly, on Photobucket copy the HTML code


----------



## oldshroomer

jack, where do I find that? I'm a little computer illiterate...


----------



## jack

When you're on Photobucket enlarge your picture. Just to the right of the picture is a box with codes. It says Links to share this photo' Directly below are the codes that read. Email & Im, Direct, HTML and Img Copy the code to the right of HTML, then paste it to the comment


----------



## oldshroomer

The first is a Chant, I think, It's the second is the one I’m not sure of and #3 are Oysters??
any help would be appreciated


----------



## steo

Pic 1= Regular chanterelles
pic 2= Could be Cantharellus appalachiensis but I don't advise eating them until you get more comfortable with your ID.
pic 3= oysters


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

Timbuk2, the 2nd photo is Gerronema strombodes - we call it the summer oyster. It has a strong fragrance and the taste is pretty good. I dry them, but I have had them sauted in butter fresh too.

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/gerronema_strombodes.html

I think this one is a Black Velvet Bolete - Tylopilus alboater, not sure - there was only 1:

 

Also some more of the mysterious yellow mushroom, which are popping all over the place now, mostly nearby the really old oak trees, looks to be some sort of Bolete? Hugh wanted to see the underside, I did my best. The color is sulphur yellow, the entire 'shroom is that color. Bruises dark brown, as you can see in the photos

 

 

 

And finally - we've harvested about 10 lbs so far:


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

EDIT TO: Timbuk2, the 2nd photo is Gerronema strombodes – we call it the summer oyster. It has a strong fragrance and the taste is pretty good. I dry them, but I have had them sauted in butter fresh too. 

That's if they were growing exclusively in clusters on dead hardwood.


----------



## morelseeker

This is funny the smaller chants I had last week had a better flavor than the bigger ones I picked this week. I still like the taste of hen of the woods better though. I'm going to try to find trumpets and compare.


----------



## oldshroomer

Steo, I've come across several patches of Shants like the one you pictured, just still too small to pick right now.
I wonder how long I should wait to go back??
Also, has any of you tried Purslane? I think it tastes pretty good. we've taken to growing it in our garden. we like it in salads..


----------



## oldshroomer

Is this a boletus?


----------



## bltii

Trampled around today in Lancaster, thought I found 1 lonely chant but it had a white sticky substance on the underside. Anyone know what that's about? I also came across some cool looking shrooms that I will load pics later.


----------



## hugh

shagbarkfarmohiollc and tumbuk2: I believe Gerronema strombodes is the correct ID for that 2nd photo, but every book I own lists that as “edibility unknown.” I wouldn’t eat it (doesn’t look very appetizing anyway)

The bolete you’re calling “black velvet” looks more to me like Boletus griseys. Note the clear reticulation on the stalk and the yellowish base. The second yellow one is Boletus ornatipes. Some books list that as edible but every time I collect it in Ohio, it’s too bitter to eat
Timbuk2: your yellow-pored mushroom that you initialed is a bolete. It’s either Boletus campestris or Boletus rubellus, but those are very hard to two distinguish

bltii: if your mushroom had a white sticky substance it is not a chantetelle but a Lactarius species. If it looked sort of like a chanterelle it might be Lactarius croceus: http://www.rogersmushrooms.com/gallery/DisplayBlock~bid~6104.asp


----------



## sb

July 9 Chantrelles in 4 pics.

The harvested Chantrelles, which numbered just 13 two days ago, exploded today to 230-250 with 3-4,000l left behind to grow up. 50 or so are here on the cutting board this afternoon 7-9..
I tried a recipe for Chantrell Shitake Pizza with Goat Cheese (Feta), Mozzarela, and Romano cheese.  
Yesterdays Chantrelles in butter were more favorable to the taste of Chantrelles. I thought the smallish Chantrelles smelled floral or like apricots as some have said before.

The largest size today found today was bigger than two days ago. I expect that to be true again in several days when I go back. I think I caught the very beginning of fruiting for this particular woods in Central OH. 

It is nice to experience the abundance of Nature and be able to be choosey.


----------



## morelseeker

SB I know what you mean when you said explode. This one hillside I hunted this weekend had 10 big flushes about 20 to 25 yards apart. Next time I'll pick the little ones too.
Timbuk2 I like purslane, I'll mix in watercress with it in a salad. If you get watercress only eat what grows under water. You ought to see how big purslane grows in my brother's garden in the valley he lives in south of Grand Junction, Colorado.
Hugh, I wanted to ask you, how can you tell what kind of mushroom a lobster has parasitized? If it has parasitized a poisoness mushroom, could it absorb that poison and harm someone who ingests it?


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

SB - the pizza looks awesome! Wow!
Hugh - The first time this year I found Gerronema strombodes I was with a "local" - oldtimer here in Adams Co. He said they were delicious and called them "summer oysters" and hard to find. I tried them and they aren't too bad. Good actually. They have a real woodsy flavor when they are dried too. I haven't collected too many of them, they are hard to find.

These just in butter, sometimes we used bacon fat.....


----------



## oldshroomer

Thanks all for your help,Tim. the woods are full this year, aren't they!! Great season!!


----------



## hugh

@Morelseeker: Lobster (Hypomyces lactifluorum) only parasitizes Russula and Lactarius species. Some books do say that you should be careful to make sure of the host species, but I don't know of any reports of anyone ever being poisoned by lobster, and I have never hesitated to eat it myself. Mycologist Tom Volk says "If you eat this mushroom you're taking a very, very slim chance of there being a problem, in my opinion." That being said, it's probably best to err on the side of caution and try to make certain you know the host species. See: 

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/hypomyces_lactifluorum.html 

http://www.rogersmushrooms.com/gallery/DisplayBlock~bid~6207.asp

http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/aug2001.html


----------



## morelseeker

Thanks for the links Hugh,poisoning seems unlikely according to Volk's article and the fact as to them being eaten for hundreds of years without problems.


----------



## bltii

&lt;a href=&quot;<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9250712294/" title="Untitled by bobbytucker1, on Flickr">







</a>"&gt;&lt;img src= 

doesn&#039;t look like Lactarius croceus. It was growing from the dirt, I just laid it on a tree.


----------



## bltii

&lt;a href=&quot;<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9250715730/" title="Untitled by bobbytucker1, on Flickr">







</a> 
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9247921917/" title="Untitled by bobbytucker1, on Flickr">







</a>


----------



## hugh

no, that's not Lactarius croceus, but it does appear to be exuding latex, which would put it somewhere in the Lactarius genus. See if the latex stays white or slowly turns another color, like yellow or pink. You'll also want to look at the cap to see if it has zones or rings and striations, and smell it to see if it has a particular odor. The forked gills are also a clue. Lactarius species are not easy to ID 100%


----------



## oldshroomer

SB, yes I'd like to order one large with mushrooms! Looks tasty!!


----------



## bltii

&lt;a href=&quot;<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9258171796/" title="Untitled by bobbytucker1, on Flickr">







</a>"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9255388315/" title="Untitled by bobbytucker1, on Flickr">







</a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9255398507/" title="Untitled by bobbytucker1, on Flickr">







</a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9255402887/" title="Untitled by bobbytucker1, on Flickr">







</a>

are these Boletes? they are huge!


----------



## bltii

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9257365592/" title="Untitled by bobbytucker1, on Flickr">







</a>

still no chants yet..... anyone in licking county want to look on some private land with me. does anyone know of mushroom clubs in Licking County? I would like some help ID ing some.


----------



## hugh

bltii: those are boletes in the Tylopilus group -- super bitter. Your last photos is Amanita rubescens. If you aren't finding chanterelles you must not be walking too far into the woods, because they are freakin' everywhere this year. You should hunt with OMS. They're doing a foray in hocking hills area this weekend-- lots of chanterelles and other cool species guaranteed


----------



## morelseeker

Bltii If you can go to the Cincinnati area and hunt those woods for chanterelles. There is really a profusion of them there. I'm really tired of eating them and have started drying them. This coming weekend I'm going to turn my attentions to trumpets.


----------



## jimwas98

bltii Find some old woods with Hickory trees and go in deep enough where there is little poison Ivy growing. Just starting to find Chants in Carroll County and gathered a nice batch today. Seem to favor light to medium slope and about half way down ravene. Always seem to be 2 - 3 weeks behind our friends to the south. Of cource I also have some Chants growing in my front yard so............. I guess they grow were they grow. Right between some big old Oak and Hickory. Have also found most close to old logging roads long grown over. These are just my observations.


----------



## jimwas98

So all you Trumpet finders; I am really trying to find my first. Would it be correct that they come after the Chanterells or about the same time. Also do they come year after year to same location as with the Chants.


----------



## jimwas98

Stumbled onto about 6 or 8 nice Ginseng- two were 4 prong. Wow was that cool. Threw me off for a while but soon got back to hunting shrooms. Enjoy All !!!!!


----------



## bltii

Hugh,
What do you make of these?

&lt;a href=&quot;<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9262192625/" title="Untitled by bobbytucker1, on Flickr">







</a>"&gt;&lt;img src
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9264972240/" title="Untitled by bobbytucker1, on Flickr">







</a>


----------



## hugh

@bltii: that appears to be Cantharellus appalachiensis, the Appalachian chanterelle, which is edible and pretty good, though not as meaty and tasty as C. cibaris or lateritius. I usually dry that one and use it later, since drying often intensifies the flavor


----------



## bltii

@hugh
Excellent! There is a huge patch of them(quite small in size) they seem to be pretty fragile. Is that common? I will post a pic I took a little over a week ago with a pic I took today.


----------



## hugh

jimwas98: black trumpets are generally a lot harder to find than chanterelles, at least in Ohio. They are much harder to see and not as common. I find them in mossy areas, especially on slopes,and often though not always associated with beech trees


----------



## bltii

&lt;a href=&quot;<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9263499975/" title="Untitled by bobbytucker1, on Flickr">







</a>"&gt;&lt;
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9266275030/" title="Untitled by bobbytucker1, on Flickr">







</a>


----------



## bltii

Bolete, but not sure which one.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9266277320/" title="Untitled by bobbytucker1, on Flickr">







</a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9266275248/" title="Untitled by bobbytucker1, on Flickr">







</a>


----------



## hugh

@bltii: C. appalachiensis is definitely more fragile than the larger chanterelles. that's another reason I usually dry it for use later. Your bolete photos look like they're probably in the Tylopilus group, judging by the pinkish pores. Most of those are very bitter. Your other mushroom with the patches on the cap is Amanita rubescens


----------



## bltii

Hugh,
I saw that you were at hocking for one of the forays. Will you be there this weekend? I could not find any info on the OMS site about one this weekend. Where do they meet and what time do they start?


----------



## hugh

bltii: here's the info: Sun. July 14. Chanterelle Mini-Foray. 10 am. Meeting at Bob Evans(Logan location-route 664-Old Man’s Cave exit) parking lot. Location TBA. Contact Shirley McClelland at 740/215-5883 or email her at [email protected]

I think they're going to drive together from the Bob Evans to a spot near Conkle's Hollow area. I'm not sure if I can make it or not. Hopefully


----------



## bltii

Hugh,
I'm wondering if my milky mushroom was Lactarius rubidus. Other pics I saw resemble it. The pic is on pg 60 of this blog.
I think I can make it Sunday!!! Hopefully I will get to meet ya!


----------



## hugh

I don't think that's L. rubidus, which is usually much redder and mainly a west coast species. See http://www.mushroomexpert.com/lactarius_rubidus.html
Your bolete on this page seems to be Tylopilus rubrobrunneus, another bitter one
I'm still not sure if I will make the OMS foray tomorrow. But it should be excellent for mushrooms


----------



## sb

I think they are beautiful. . . . ate them in scrambled eggs this morning. Drying on the cutting board in the sun below.


----------



## oldshroomer

Up here in the flat lands in central ohio all I've found are the smaller, more delicate kind of Chants. Pounds of them, in fact I be leaving more than I take because there's so many.
My question is drying them, they shrivel up to nothing when dried completely.
Do they need to be completely dry to store? will the go bad if not completely dry?
Even the larger ones will never reconstitute to amount to anything. Sooooooo what? to do?


----------



## sb

Timbuk2-I put them in the sum for a few hours because it charges the Vitamin D level in the mushroom by a factor of about 40. paste &amp; follow this link if curious: http://www.ars.usda.gov/SP2UserFiles/Place/12354500/Articles/AICR09_Mushroom_VitD.pdf

To dry them I put them overnight in the outflow of dry 95 - 100 degree air coming from my basement dehumidifier. I am of the opinion shared by others that the drying concentrates the flavor of these chanterelles.


----------



## sb

Vitamin D is synthesized when the mushroom tissues are illuminated with sunlight. Chanterelles can store vitamin D when dried for up to 6 years. Next to cod liver oil, chanterelles are one of the most concentrated sources of vitamin D; their popularity in the low sunlight northern reaches of Europe is in all probability a result of this.

The above citation is from: http://www.sierrapotomac.org/W_Needham/Chanterelle_050731.htm


----------



## sb

More interesting facts on Chanterelles, again from the above citation: 

"It is estimated that the global market for chanterelles is about 450 million pounds and $1.4 Billion annually. Germany and France are the largest chanterelle importers in Europe; Poland, Lithuania, Russia, Belarus and Latvia are the biggest exporters. In Sweden, income from selling chanterelles is tax free up to $555 per person and it is estimated that 40 percent of the population picks mushrooms, mostly chanterelles, which they sell for about $10 per pound."


----------



## 902nd

chicken chantelle-french dish would like to try it


----------



## jimwas98

Harvested 3+ pounds of Chant. this morning and they just getting started in my spots. Such a pretty sight in the woods.
Not much demand for them that I have found but share with family and friends.
Like to use them in spaghetti sauce. Have used them in soup. Fry up with some onion and then freeze for later use. Also found a recipe that uses heavy cream, shallots, garlic with Chant and use as side on make omelet. Its all good.


----------



## jimwas98

hugh Thanks will be looking.


----------



## jimwas98

SB Interesting facts on sales. Was able to sell some to a produce wholesaler in Canton a few years back who had some cliants interested. Maybe paid for the gas used driving around but was fun anyway. Old school now gone.
But in Stark County the Health Dept. has deemed it unsafe to use wild food products and aginst the law to sell to restaurant directly. Not sure if Ohio has such a policy as a whole. Such a shame.


----------



## morelseeker

went out yesterday passed up four flushes of chanterelles,they are fruiting higher up on the hillside now nearer to the top. I'm in the process of drying them and am really tired of eating them so I didn't pick any more. I found a few blackberries that were ripe along the way and ate them. I thought I had the best blackberry patch before I walked this woods where I've been finding chants. There are blackberry bushes everywhere and they are along paths and very easy to pick being in the open. I was hunting for trumpet mushrooms in oak, beech woods but came out empty handed. I hunted a similar woods on Friday and found every kind but trumpets. The crested corals are becoming abundant now,as I've seen many both Friday and Saturday.


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

Timbuk2 - they need to be dry completely to store them. Keep them in a mason jar - airtight as possible. I use them in soups and on pizza and in gravy in the winter. Nothing is as good as a fresh chanterelle! But dried in a pinch works well too! Makes you look forward to next time!

SB Interesting stuff on Vitamin D &amp; Sales. 

Jimwas98 - I sell many foraged foods, including mushrooms at Farmer's Markets and have dealt with health dept people - frequently. They really don't have a leg to stand on if you're following the laws, which in Ohio, you can't sell to restaurants in the case of mushrooms. That's the only law really and cottage industry/food safety/labeling laws....I have tangled with these guys on several occasions. The key is having good liability insurance and just being smart about selling. They like to intimidate, has been my experience, but if you know the laws and understand what it takes to stay ahead of them, they generally go away. They generally don't know the laws. I always have a copy of the Ohio Laws and administrative code for food safety in our market booth. Generally leaves them stammering, they have this power - because we let them have this power. The laws are the laws and these guys have to follow them just like we do. We tell every person who buys our mushrooms how to prepare them, we have a card in the market booth that describes what to do with wild foods - whatever it is.... so much for my soapbox...those guys just rub me the wrong way - sorry!

We've sold many of our chanterelles for $27.00 a pound. I package them in half pint baskets with about a 1/4 lb for $7.00. They've sold like you would not believe! FYI!!

Some fun photos:

Is this the mushroom that tastes like fried chicken when you cook it? 

 

Couldn't ID this one, very pretty though:

 

A 4oz Chanterelle, couldn't believe it!


 

Our haul so far, yep those are 5 gallon buckets:


----------



## sb

Found my first Chicken of the Woods for this season today.

It was so tender and I got it before the bugs that I brought some home.

These came from my garden this afternoon.

. . so I'm thinking Chicken of the Woods stir-fry. I'm drying all my Chantelles from today.


----------



## sb

Nice haul Shagbarkfarmoholic.

I found it fascinating that in Sweden income from selling Chanterelles is non-taxable (up to $555).


----------



## elmer fungi

SB,
Your garden is producing wonderfully. Be a lot of color in that stir fry.


----------



## jimwas98

shagbarkfarmoh; That is good information, thank you.


----------



## sb

Elmer, you got that right!


----------



## morelseeker

On Sunday I found three ash tree boletes. Also I found 7 lobster mushrooms. Tuesday I cooked one of the lobster mushrooms and I really didn't enjoy the taste of it. Just going to ignore those from now on.


----------



## morelseeker

Other than morels I really like oyster mushrooms and Hen of the woods. Never got to find a black trumpet to try it. Reading about oyster mushrooms and maitake mushrooms, the health benefits are astounding.


----------



## morelseeker

Shagbark I found so many chanterelles this year I was thinking of trying to sell some @ $10.00 a pound. Is that too low of a price?


----------



## hugh

@Morelseeker: $10 is lower than most places you'll see selling them, which are more like $20-25 lb. Personally, I've never sold mushrooms because of liability issues: if someone gets sick for any reason (allergic reaction or something completely unrelated to the mushroom) they'll probably blame you. 
If you don't like lobsters, I'll take them off your hands. I love them. Maybe work out a trade for something you do like? It could be the condition or the way you're cooking them that you don't like.

@shagbarkfarmohiollc: your bolete is probably Boletus subvelutipes or something close to it in that group: http://www.mushroomexpert.com/boletus_subvelutipes.html
Your first one could be fried chicken mushroom (Lyophyllum decastes), but that one is tricky to ID, and I've never eaten it for that reason.


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

Hi Hugh, Thanks for the ID, I'll check your info, I let it dry the fried chicken mushroom and it was pretty cool to look at then it got tossed. So maybe next year, there were pretty many of them and I'll do some of the Science to ID for sure...the red ones are all over the place right now but drying u p. End of the season I guess....

@Morelseeker, $10 is low. $35/lb is what chefs pay and I was able to get $7 a 1/4 pound at Farmer's Markets in the city. So you probably could go higher. That said...We have commercial liability insurance in case anyone gets sick and wants to point at one of our mushrooms, so be sure of what you are selling and to whom before you do it. Otherwise dry them and enjoy them at Christmas time!


----------



## morelseeker

I notice a mushroom that we are all forgetting. With a taste that is richer than a portobella, the Stropharia rugosoannulata or the wine cap mushroom may be something to look into after the next rain. Look for places where there are wood chip piles. I'm going to try around the county transfer station where they have piles of wood chips and another place near where I live that the city chips up trees that they collect.


----------



## morelseeker

Shagbark I don't even know if people know what chanterelles are and thought I could sell them quicker at a low price. I guess I'll ask $14.00 a pound. I've been eating them by quantities and haven't gotten sick and mine look just like your pics so I'm fairly sure I have the right ID. I've ID them with a good book also.


----------



## morelseeker

Mr. Urban (Hugh) I would gladly give you any lobsters I find, no problem.


----------



## sb

Morelskeeper. 

That's a good and valid observation on the Stropharia rugosoannulata also called Wine Cap/King Stropharia/garden giant. I've not yet id'd them in the wild/woods nor eaten them. Do you find them wild with any regularity?

This spring I bought some Stropharia rugosoannulata mycellium from Fungi Perfecti and innoculated a wood chip bed in my back yard with this mushroom. I should have something to report in mid-late September. As I like grilled Portabella's I believe I'll like these mushrooms. A mushroom big enough to grill and fill a bun always appeals to me!!


----------



## sb

Now that I think about it, I wonder about a chicken of the woods on a bun . . . maybe grilled with barbecue sauce? Anyone ever tried that?


----------



## morelseeker

SB...... I've been forgetting about those wine caps now for a few years. I'll let you know what happens this week. This weekend I went out blackberry picking. The blackberries on the ends were the only ones ripe and usually they are bigger but you have to do a lot of picking and hunting around to get some when they first start to ripen. I picked two quarts and will add those to my cereal this week. I found a new patch just before it rained saturday,about 1/4 acre. I won't have to move my car all day next weekend.


----------



## bltii

Anyone finding anything right now?


----------



## jimwas98

Went out yesturday for about a hour and gathered adout 5 Lbs. of very nice Chanterelle. They were dryer higher up but further down were perfect and fresh.


----------



## jimwas98

Have come across several Old Man of Woods and Aborted Entoloma this last week. They are new to me this year and fun to add to my list. Not finding Trumpets but walking much slower and looking closer has led to about 40 Ginseng plants. Though I will not harvest came out of woods feeling very satisfied.


----------



## morelseeker

I passed up three blewits thinking I could wait and get more in that area later but when I went back yesterday the three were still there and no more but they weren't any good now they were brown and lost most of the blue color. Maybe after this rain I'll find some more somewhere else. I found a few chants but no big flushes. Going blackberry picking this afternoon. That home made blackberry syrup was so good on vanilla ice cream last night I think I'm going to get the juice out of most of my blackberries this year to freeze and make syrup later. I'll also make some cobblers.


----------



## morelseeker

No wine caps yet.


----------



## pedro

This is not blewit season, I would think it was a cort.


----------



## pedro

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/clitocybe_nuda.html

I do not generally find these untill after a couple frost and I have even found them in early January.


----------



## lance137

im finding hundreds of solid chanterelles in eastern ohio jefferson county


----------



## morelseeker

Pedro I found only three and they were blue all the way thru when first emerging. They didn't have or weren't slimy like a cort and later as they developed they turned brown still no slime. I wasn't sure about them so I left them. On the blewits I should have gathered them after they were fully developed and got a spore print but it may be too late now. No more came in that area.


----------



## trailwalkerjulie

@morelseeker- its too early in the season for blewits, they like cooler temperatures. are you sure you didnt find a lactarius indigo? very beautiful,very blue! very valued edible!


----------



## pedro

http://honest-food.net/2011/01/10/blewits-blewits-everywhere/


----------



## oldshroomer

Hey Jack! or whoever my have a different recipe, I was on here and saw a picture of canned chanterelles. How is that done? do you have to cook them first? I've found ideas on line, but wanted to get info from you all!!


----------



## jimwas98

Carroll County; Chants are doing very well. Found some downed trees with so many white oyster comming from them could hardly count. About 15 ft. of oysters on one of them. And these were 2 to 3 ft. diameter trees.


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

Someone mentioned a blue mushroom? I found a patch of these, I think they are indigo milkys (Lactarius indigo). All of them were going "off", except this one looked reasonable enough to cut and photograph. I have heard these are edible, but this one looked really "off" after I sliced it, I put it in a ziploc in the fridge until I identify it. I have read about these but I haven't ever found one until today!


----------



## bltii

&lt;a href=&quot;<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9368081065/" title="Trumpets and giant chanterelles by bobbytucker1, on Flickr">







</a>"&gt;&lt;img src


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

@bltii - How awesome is that! Good find! What was the terrain and tree type? Might help the rest of us find the black gold!


----------



## jack

Timbuk2,

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0010_zps4e75784c.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

This is enough for 2 quarts and maybe a pint. 1 cup vinegar, 3 cups water, 1 cup sugar, 1 1/2 tablespoons salt, 2 tablespoons Pickling Spices, 1/4 teaspoon alum, 6 or 7 whole cloves, 1/4 teaspoon nutmeg. Bring it to a boil, then throw some whole Chanterelles in the pot to boil a minute or two. Loosely fill the jars with mushrooms and fill with remaining Sweet Pickle Brine. I don't pressure cook them. They have to be eaten in a month or two. Keep them in the refrigerator.


----------



## trailwalkerjulie

@shagbarkfarmaholic-you definetly found indigo milkys!! good job!! i dont expect to start finding them for a few more weeks. what part of ohio do you live in?


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

@trailwalkerjulie We started finding them last weekend, I just hadn't picked any until the other day when they were discussing blue mushrooms here. We're in Adams County, south of 32.


----------



## oldshroomer

Jack, thanks for the recipe!


----------



## jack

If you like them real sweet put in a half or three quarters cup sugar more. Peach Brandy in there is good too. About a half of a half pint.


----------



## sb

Mushroom Prices

I thought people might find this interesting. I went to the newly opened "Market District" Giant Eagle in Columbus (Dublin). Here were the their prices on dried mushrooms:

Bolete Edulus/porcini.....$45/lb
Chanterelle....................$84/lb
Oyster...........................$25/lb
Morel...........................$220/lb

They also had "fresh" Black Morels for $59/lb. To me, I thought they were probably fire Morels from the North West US, though the last time I saw them there I asked and they said they were from Michigan (5 weeks ago). The dried Chanterelles were identified as from Europe-Hungary.

I tried 'my own' dried Chanterelle powder on salted, buttered toast yesterday. I like it.


----------



## sb

When you dry them and powder them a "Whole Lotta Volume of Chanterelles" disappears into a very little space. Let's see . . . 2 of my trips to the woods fit into this little 2" high spice jar!! (I'm not sure if this is humility or bragging, but the wife is not going to see this either way)


----------



## jimwas98

How do they keep Morels fresh for 5 weeks ?


----------



## jimwas98

Dried 5 pounds of chants in friends dehydrator and fit nicely into 4 quart jars. They look great. Did not weigh but probably not a pound after drying so $84.00 a pound dry is probably a fair price.


----------



## sb

Jimwas98 -- Clarification

The new Dublin/Columbus "Market District" Giant Eagle had fresh Black Morels 5-6 days ago.

<strong>The last time I saw fresh Morels</strong> at a "Market District" Giant Eagle <strong>was at the Arlington/Columbus store</strong> 5, now 6 weeks ago. A produce guy was handy at the time so I asked where they came from and he said Michigan. They were uniformly small compared to the ones at the new store 5-6 days ago which were all large.

I picked up a couple and they were light in weight and slightly dry even though looking perfect. That led me to believe that they had been picked a few weeks earlier.

I almost bought a few to start a new mycellium strain as I'm growing Morel mycellium to plant into my woods. I thought the addition of a different strain would be beneficial.

I kept my own wild morels in my refrigerator for 4 weeks and still sucessfully used them to start growing morel mycellium which will go into my woods. I didn't eat them.

Pic below is of 9 bags of morel mycellium sleeping/growing in my basement.


----------



## oldshroomer

Hey SB, where'd you get the bags you grow in?? I use tupperware containers to grow Oyster and Shitake , been wanting to use bags so I have used large ziplock bags, but just curious where i can get those types of bags.
I also have Morel mycilia growing, but was hoping to try and grow them indoors. You ever tried that?
I'll bet those Morels were expensive at the store!!


----------



## jimwas98

SB
Thanks for info. And good luck growing your own. Tried that once with mycellium I purchased from a Athens, OH. grower and have never found any in my woods. But they grow in my yard if I hold off cutting the grass in springtime and the weather is correct. At least a few. I do have lots of trees. 
Chants here in Carroll County are on there way out in the spots I have found. Oysters found 5 days ago are mush now.


----------



## sb

Timbuk2 -- I bought my Spawn Bags from: http://www.fungi.com/search-results.html?keywords=grow+bags

These bags ($6.75 for 10) have an air flow filter of .3 microns that allows air exchange while keeping out mold spores and bacteria. They can be put into a pressure cooker and sterilized (15lbs = 250 deg) with grain or sawdust in them before being inoculated with morel mycelium to grow out larger volume. You probably know this already.

I haven't tried growing/fruiting Morels inside. Right now, I'll be quite happy if it works out well in my planting numerous small patches of Morel mycelium in the woods and letting Mother Nature do the rest l. Next Spring will tell. 

I have thrown Morel trimmings and wash water into my flower beds for 3-4 years and found 7 Morels this last Spring. 

What I've garnered from researching everything I can find from others who have encouraged/grown Morels wild is that there are around 6-7 items/aspects that will each incrementally contribute to the probability of success -- mycelium fruiting or sending up Morels (yea!!) the next Spring (as opposed to 2, 3, 4 years in the future).

I'm just attempting to put them all together. The umpire (Mother Nature) will make the call next Spring. 

In my current plan (don't laugh) , I have private woods an hour north and an hour south of central OH. Each set of woods allows East and West facing ravine slopes. By this I hope to be finding my wild Morel children for a longer season period.

Pressure cooker with 7 quart jars of cheap bird seed for initial mycelium growth.


Quart jars with growing morel mycelium.


Quart jar next to spawn bag with 4-5 lbs of sawdust/wood chips.


Bags of mycelium of differing inoculation dates.


----------



## scott c

Probably stating the obvious but sclerotium is the key to morel fruiting, not the myc. Takes at least 2 years even in controlled cultivation, let alone ma nature for the sclerotia to begin thinking about fruiting ascocarps.


----------



## scott c

Ascoma, Latin tricks me every time in plural.


----------



## morelseeker

I talked with a grocery store manager who buys and sells chanterelles and morels he buys from Oregon and he wasn't even interested in buying chanterelles for $5.00 a pound. He sells the chanterelles he gets for $39.99 a pound.


----------



## sb

Scott C - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RssNIRwAko

The above video shows that very result -- planting in August, Morels fruiting in April -- so it can be done.

I believe the secret is combining a number of factors each of which adds an increase to the probability that the optimum (plant late summer/early fall -- harvest next Spring) will be achieved. I'm putting some time into trying it.

Otherwise, I agree with you and my own back yard is a good example; 3 years to get my first Morels.


----------



## scott c

Thanks SB, stuck at work, will check out the video later. I got some sclerotium to form from multi spore about 8 years ago and did everything in my power to get them to fruit indoors. Nada. The sclerotium alone took me a full year to get to decent size on grain so was just going by personal anecdotal experience.


----------



## scott c

And BTW, your mycobags are colonizing very well. Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## sb

Scott C

I'm aware of two almost-commercial cultivation techniques that I've read about and they both had scleroita growing within months and fruiting within 6 months or less as I recall (without digging out my saved research). One was the "Farm" in TN and the other was an earlier attempt that was for a while funded by the chief honcho of Dominio's Pizza in MI. (Tom Monaghan). 

Hmmn . . . if he could have commercially perfected and patented that technique perhaps we could get Morel Pizza all around the country ha, ha. 

Regardless, I would still be "a goin to the woods".


----------



## sb

It might be worthwhile to set up a separate topic under Ohio for "Morel Cultivation attempts and techniques". I had earlier exchanged the idea with Jack and he liked the idea but didn't know if it would be easy to have the topic to be findable on this site from the Home page.

Is there an update on this idea of a "Morel Cultivation" Jack?


----------



## scott c

SB I agree but we have lost so many memebrs in Ohio alone due to all the subthreads that is why I stick with the old standby "Ohio mushroom board" for posts of my finds. Some are really intelligent but seriously dislike the sub forums and refuse to post here anymore and for other reasons, thankfully they are my friends and we stay in touch through other means. 

You can create any forum you want here from the Ohio subpage, no need to ask Jack for permission LOL. 

It is free and still a valuable resource for some, but numbers here in Ohio are way down. Besides Hugh/Nancy/Otter and Pedro, the old school guys from 6-8 years ago are long gone, with one exception, sadly.


----------



## jack

Scott's right, for right now set up a sub section for growing. I haven't given up yet. Sometimes it's hard to get something going with the other Monitors. The Outdoor Hub is a large Corporation. I want to start getting into it myself, for something to do in the Winter, besides Ice Fishing !


----------



## scott c

You can always hunt for Flammulina velutipes or velvet foot in January, Jack. A delicious reason to get out of the house in January down here where the ice isn't thick enough to ice fish anymore.


----------



## oldshroomer

sb, what do you use for your substrate?


----------



## sb

Hi everyone. Point well taken. I set up a Topic under Ohio Forum called "Morel Cultivation (holy grail) and other Mushroom Cultivation"


----------



## sb

Timbuk2 - look there for reply.


----------



## sb

This link is to a video of one of the more successful efforts at wild cultivation.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RssNIRwAko

This second video is of the nature of proofing that the wild cultivated morels are progeny of the fall inoculation and not morels that were already growing there by chance.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJvwoGLxmhs


----------



## sb

oops sorry! this was for a different Topic


----------



## jimwas98

I know Chanterelle are old news by now but Friday found a nice amount. Some fresh some dry and pale in color but not decay. 
Also came across what looked like 3 Red Delicious Apples by there color. 
Boletus frostii. Retrieved from the MushroomExpert.Com Web site: http://www.mushroomexpert.com/boletus_frostii.html
Had not found before.

I have not come across any Jack O Lantern all season which have been common in the past.

Temperature has been chilly for this time of year around NE.


----------



## morelseeker

Hi All, I don't know how many are reading this but I'm stumped. I don't have a pic only this description. It looks like a small wine cap exactly but lacks a veil. None of them are very big no bigger than 3 inches across. Tore open the stem and it was full of worms and the inside turned a yellowish rusty color where the worms ate it.The others that weren't eaten much were white inside the solid stem. The outside of the stem wasn't even. It has jagged to shingle like rings that aren't distinct which are a reddish buff color otherwise white. The gills are very light reddish or brownish but more towards red than brown. I looked all through my books and all around the websites. Nothing. Also it grows in mulch. Can't identify. Also they grows in groups and pairs and individually.


----------



## jimwas98

Not mush has been going on here. Thinking would be some puffballs but finding none.


----------



## cosborn001

Link below for my morel adventure this spring!

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MRy9sEWKEE [/video]


----------



## buiduyen

How to insert videos in a forum topic or topic reply?(nhac chuong hay)
First you need to upload the video online on a site like Dailymotion, LiveLeak, Megavideo, Metacafe, Vimeo and YouTube. After your video is done uploading, copy the link it and go back to the topic/reply. Now click on the little YouTube icon from the menu, past the link in the “Online Video URL” field and click on the “Apply Link” button. You should see the video link wrapped in the necessary tags. After you are done writhing your topic/reply content click “Submit” and you will see the video displayed in your replay/topic. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vinnyv

This will be my first year!! I'm out hunting today, nada. Would eat them as a little boy with my dad now I have two little girls and I want them to have the same experience , so we'll see what happens can't wait.
Starke,Co.


----------



## w00tburger

Hello from SE Ohio

Rumor has it that recently there were a cluster of Morels picked over off creekside trail by Miamisburg. I saw a few pictures on facebook where they had picked over two handfuls.


----------



## vinnyv

http://s9.tinypic.com/2n066v4_th.jpg
Largest of todays haul


----------



## vinnyv

http://oi64.tinypic.com/10dvd5l.jpg
Killing it this yr......my 1st @ that. This is about my 7th pound


----------



## vinnyv

http://oi65.tinypic.com/1zydma8.jpg
One day last week 
All Starke co........


----------



## vinnyv

Should I keep going...


----------



## vinnyv

http://oi65.tinypic.com/68ve38.jpg
Last week


----------



## vinnyv

http://oi68.tinypic.com/eqd0dl.jpg
Very 1st ones found........
Not bad for a rookie. Thank's for everyone's advice wait.....there was no advice.


----------



## elmer fungi

That's incredible beginner's luck Vinnyv. Good finds!


----------



## morelseeker

A shout out to Mr. Parker. I see you lurking in the shadows. I was thinking about what you said to me and maybe you are missing an opportunity. If you remember the areas where those people were tearing up the may apples and raking the leaves maybe you should go back and check them later as maybe that ground disturbance may cause some morels to fruit. Also probably won't call but will tell you here that I went out today for 2 hours and only found six they were all good size but not big footed. Two were big grays.


----------



## morelseeker

On the 28th of May I found 103 yellows mostly small but about 10 nice ones, near Cincinnati.


----------



## morelseeker

Correction of my last post. It was on the 28th of April. Sorry. Been getting off work at 11:00 pm and getting up to go mushroom hunting at 5:00 am for a week and a half. I was thinking this morning I may have typed May instead of April.


----------



## xrandog

Lets get this page up & running again. It was doing good.


----------



## xrandog

going out tonite..will report back...Miami County


----------



## meigs2134

Wondered where the old message board went, going out this weekend hope to find a few, seen some nice reports locally, good luck all!, and welcome back


----------



## xrandog

Found 7 spikes Thurs. Eve. Just barely breaking ground. Today is a hard hunt. @ 4 hours. Things should be popping in Miami Co, after the rain then sun yesterday


----------



## Cagey

Seeing a lot of really small blacks. I'm not harvesting because they are just too small. I keep going back though and they don't seem to be getting any bigger. Anyone see this before and know why?


----------



## Brian Sims

I will be back in Ohio on the 24th. I live in Toledo but will travel to pick with a group or a new place to pick.

[email protected]


----------



## Brian Sims

if anyone wants to meet up to hunt let me know. I am always looking to meet new friends


Toledo Ohio but will travel to hunt.

[email protected]


----------



## meigs2134

well well what do we have here ! Meigs county finally on the map. . Got a hot tip that the morels skipped the elms this year and went for the sycamore bottoms this year. So checked a new spot and my daughter said what's that..







I said that's heaven. ...going out tomorrow for sure looks like things are poppin around here.







good luck all will check back tomorrow


----------

